#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-13
<nkh> erghezi: SAlam !
<dataloser> salam
<dataloser> babdbakht shodam kasi hast?
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> من همش جوسی رو با سعید اشتباه می گیرم!
<Dark-Sun> the-light: سلام هموطن. گودمورنینگ تودی
<the-light> Dark-Sun: gooden akhen :)
<Dark-Sun> the-light: دا دا..
<Dark-Sun> B)
<Dark-Sun> من باید برم...
<Dark-Sun> من باید برمی‌گشتم...
<Dark-Sun> سکوت چهار ساعته‌ی کانال رو یکی باید می‌شکست...
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعیـــــــــــــد جون، عصر بخیر
 * Dark-Sun sends SIGAFN to ilius ... (GAFN: Good AFterNoon )
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :-D
<ilius> Dark-Sun: خوبی؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: مرسی داداش سعید
<Dark-Sun> ilius: شما خوبین؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: خسته‌ام ولی خوبم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: تا حالا شنیده‌بودی توی برنامه سمت سرور کسی از جی‌تی‌کا استفاده کنه؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: واو، پس لازم شد بگم: خسته نباشی، خداااا قووت
<hamid12> hi everybody
<Dark-Sun> ilius: هوووم.. نه!
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: سلام حمید خان
<ilius> Dark-Sun: خب من این کارو کردم!
<hamid12> salam azize dele baradar
<hamid12> ba zahmataye ma?
<Dark-Sun> ilius: باید هیجان انگیز باشه. الان چه احساسی داری سعید؟
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: می‌سوزیم  و می‌سازیم. زحمت‌های شما که کم نمی‌شن
<Dark-Sun> :P
<ilius> Dark-Sun:  :)
<Dark-Sun> :))
<hamid12> khahesh mikonam
<hamid12> manam hamintor
<ilius> jomjome: khosh umadi dada
<hamid12> agha jan ye soal daram mesle hamishe :)
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: سلام جمجه. من اگه بدونم رژیم تو چیه که روز به روز لاغرتر می‌شی
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: دو تا بپرس! ولی اول دومی رو بپرس
<hamid12> man inja isa server daram
<ilius> jomjome: از کجا می‌دونی داری لاغر میشه؟
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: پاکش کن لینوکس نصب کن
<Dark-Sun> :)
<hamid12> mikham behsh mikham connect sham ke internet estefade konam
<hamid12> koja bayad proxy tanzim konam
<hamid12> aslan hamchin kario bayad konam?
<Dark-Sun> ilius: قشنگ تابلو مشخصه سعید. پوست و استخون شده بچه
<hamid12> bikhial
<hamid12> inja jaye dolatie
<hamid12> ba windowsam balad nistan kar konan
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: من ویندوز سرور بلد نیستم.
<ilius> hamid12: بقیه چطوری وصل میشن؟
<ilius> hamid12: توی ویندوز
<hamid12> baghie ke windowsian
<ilius> hamid12: خب همون! چطوری وصل میشن؟
<hamid12> manzooram ine ke ubuntu jaei baraye tanzime proxy dare?
<ilius> hamid12: چه ربطی به پروکسی داره؟
<hamid12> barashoon client isa nasb kardim internet dare barashoon  mesle holoo kar mikone
<ilius> hamid12: اگه آی‌پی و پورت پروکسی داری که توی فایرفاکس تنظیم کن! ولی من نمی‌دونم چه ربطی به پروکسی  داره
<ilius> hamid12: پروتکل
<hamid12> begheir az firefox jaye digei dare
<ilius> hamid12: با چه پروتوکلی وصل میشن؟ و به چه‌ آی‌پی؟
<hamid12> ?
<hamid12> class b ip
<ilius> hamid12: gnome-network-properties  ===> تنظیمات پروکسی گنوم
<hamid12> port 8080
<hamid12> ilius mishe daghightar begi az koja mishe raft?
<ilius> hamid12: اون کامند رو اجرا کن!
<ilius> hamid12: ولی من میگم ربطی به پروکسی نداره! چون اونجا براتون پروکسی سرور که راه ننداختن! چون غیرقانونیه! پروکسی یعنی فیلتر شکن
<ilius> hamid12: من
<ilius> hamid12: گفتم با چه پرپتوکلی وصل میشن؟
<ilius> hamid12: pptp? l2tp ? ...
<ilius> hamid12: age VPN hast narmafzar e  KVPNC ro nasb kon
<hamid12> azizam isa server manie proxy serveram mide
<hamid12> jesarat nabashe khedmaoon man mcse daram
<hamid12> manzooram az proxy server hamoon isa servere
<hamid12> vpn o ina na
<ilius> hamid12: خب پس با همون تنظیم کن
<ilius> hamid12: gnome-network-properties
<ilius> hamid12: توی کامند لاین هم
<hamid12> mishe begi che joori beram
<hamid12> man to linux taze karam
<hamid12> ahan ok
<ilius> hamid12: Alt+F2 ==> gnome-network-properties
<ilius> hamid12: توی کامند لاین هم اینطوریه     export http_proxy=1.2.3.4:8080
<ilius> hamid12: اگه توی کامند لاین داری  دانلود می‌کنی
 * Dark-Sun broadcasting "programming_mode=enable"...
<hamid12> ilius kheili bahali
<hamid12> dorost shod
<hamid12> az tarafe khodet khodeto bebooos ;)
<ilius> hamid12: :)
<Dark-Sun> واو! چه شباهتی!
<Dark-Sun> گمونم دوقلوی احسان بود!
<hamid12> ki boooood?
<hamid12> ki booood?
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: رفت! دیر رسیدی. ته دیگش هم خوردن
<Dark-Sun> :P
<maryam> salam be hame
<Dark-Sun> maryam: سلام هموطن. عصر بخیر
 * ramanK be moddate 12 sa'at darune otubus dar hale safar bud va ranande mohtaram tamame in 12 sa'at ro dasht nohe pakhsh mikard !!!
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: به به! خوشا به سعادت هموطن. التماس دعا
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: unshab madrake "kardaniye nohe shenasi " gereftam !
<mohsen_> دوستان کسی می دونه
<mohsen_> c01 فایل رو چجوری باز کنم؟
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: مواظب باش. این مدارک چندان اعتباری ندارن باید حتما مورد تایید وزارت علوم باشه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: باز گیر دادی‌ها! ببین اینجوری پیش بره یا خودم رو کیک می‌کنم یا محسن رو
<hale> salam
<Dark-Sun> hale: سلام هموطن. عصر بخیر
<hale> salam
<hale> inja kheili barf baride
<hale> shabo baron
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun: چکار من داری :دی
<hale> sobh ta zohr barf
<mohsen_> c01 ro chejori nbaz konam :(
<hale> Dark-Sun: fekr mikardam sobhe
<mohsen_> bad in 10.10 chera enghad kernel update mikone
<Dark-Sun> hale: بله. اینجا هم از صبح هوا ابر شده
<Dark-Sun> من از روی ساعت پیام می‌فرستم
<maryam> kasi midone chejori toye ubunto safhe kelid farsi nasb meshe
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: خب این فایل چیه؟ سورسه؟ ویدیویه؟
<maryam> ali hastiiiiiiiiii
<Dark-Sun> maryam: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<Dark-Sun> قشنگ همه چی رو گفته
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  videoe midoni ba power image gereftam az dvd film 4 ta c01 c02 c03 vs c04 gfile pas dade
<maryam> mesiiiiiiiiii
<maryam> anti viruse vase linux lazeme?
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  midoni yejor image az dvd movie e
<Dark-Sun> maryam: نه لینوکس به شخصه به آنتی ویروس احتیاجی نداره.
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: والله نمی‌دونم محسن. گوگل کن شاید جواب بگیری
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  اول گوگلیدیم هیچی پیدا نکردیم گفتیم شاید اینجا چیزی پیدا بشوید
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: راستش می‌دونی چیه؟
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: قبلا ها وقتی بازی تحت ویندوز نصب می‌کردم. بعضی نصاب‌ها که بازیشون فشرده بود
<Dark-Sun> از این پسوند‌ها داشتن
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: filext.org
<Dark-Sun> رو یک سری بزن
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  آره معلوم نیست دقیقا این فرمت چی میگه اینجارو نگاه کن میگه هم پلیر داره هم آرشیور داره هم ..... http://www.downloadatoz.com/file-extensions/c01-file-extension.html
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: فرمت فشرده‌ی
<Dark-Sun> winace
<Dark-Sun> هستش
<mohsen_> خوب حالا من تو اوبونتو چی بهش بکنم 7 زیپ کاری می تونه بکنه؟
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  راستی چرا اینقدر این 10.10 کرنل آپدیت می کنه :دی
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: مشکل داره بدبخت! با کیبورد و راست کلیک ماوس درگیره. سعی می کنه خودش رو جمع و جور کنه
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  موفق هم میشه؟ آخه لامصب اپدیتهاش زیاده
<mohsen_> یعنی حجمش
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  متاسفانه گویا سی صفر یک راهی توی اوبونتو نداره :(
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: هیچی نصب اول نمی‌شه. حالا تا دو سال هم آپدیت بده! ملت ایزو رو نصب می‌کنن
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun: من که هی دارم آپدیت می کنم خدا آخر عاقبت سیستم رو بخ کنه
<Dark-Sun> :)
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  سوال آخر و برم -- بهترین مدیا پلیر برا اوبونتو کدومه؟
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931252
<Dark-Sun> این رو هم ببین. واسه من یک دفعه جواب داده. امتحانش مجانیه!
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: بهترین؟ من همیشه چهار پنج تایی نصب می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> vlc, gnome player
<Dark-Sun> totem
<Dark-Sun> که خودش نصبه پیش فرض
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  اون واسه دو سفر یکه ماله من سی صفر یک ه
<Dark-Sun> ولی وی ال سی بیشتر وقتا جواب می‌ده
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: متوجه هستم. ولی امتحانش ضرری نداره
<mohsen_> اوکیزجگ Dark-Sun  آره وی ال سی رو شنیدم
<ramanK> mohsen_: vlc khube
<Dark-Sun> بیا! رامین هم وی ال سی رو دوست داره!
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: ;)
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: !
<mohsen_> ramanK:  Dark-Sun  مقسی به نظرتون تو همون سایت اوبونتو راجه به سی سفر یک بپرسم؟
<ramanK> mohsen_: ubuntu.ir manzuretune?
<mohsen_> ramanK:  نه سایت اصلی
<ramanK> mohsen_: koja ?
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: هر جا رسیدی بپرس. ضرر نداره
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: فروم واسه همین چیزاست
<mohsen_> ramanK: دات اورگ
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  باوشه :دی میگما من یه اوبنتو 9..04 قبلا نصب داشتم تو گذر نصب ویندوز اوبنتو های متعدد  اون رو گم کردم بعد
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  حالا که 10.10 نصب کردم تو گراب اسم اون رو هم آورد حالا می خوام اون نباشه چیکار کنم؟ چجوری کلکشو بکنم؟
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: آیتم چندمه توی لیست گراب؟
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  الان دقیقا بگم بعد از ابونتو 10.10 یه بسته ویندوزه بعد از اونا 9.04
<Dark-Sun> مسیرش رو الان بهت می‌گم خودت ببین کدومشونه
<mohsen_> باشه
<Dark-Sun>  /etc/grub.d/
<Dark-Sun> اونجا یک سری اسکریپت هستن
<Dark-Sun> شماره‌ی اولشون عدد  هستش
<Dark-Sun> اون مشخص می‌کنه ترتیبشون چجوری باشه
<Dark-Sun> اسکریپت مورد نظرتون رو پیدا کنین و یا اسمش رو عوض کنین یا از اون پوشه بیاریدش بیرون
<Dark-Sun> بعدش در ترمینال وارد کنین
<Dark-Sun> sudo update-grub
<mohsen_> Dark-Sun:  ببین من می خوام کلا 9.04 رو پاک کنم از سیستم
<mohsen_> چون الان تو سیستم نصبه
<Dark-Sun> برای حذف کردنش باید ببینی توی کدوم پارتیشنه. شاید
<Dark-Sun> gparted
<Dark-Sun> بتونه بعدش توی پاک کردن پارتیشنش کمک کنه
<mohsen_> چجوری بفهمم تو کدومه
<Dark-Sun> یک بار واردش بشو.
<mohsen_> خوب
<Dark-Sun> بعدش با دستور
<Dark-Sun> mount
<Dark-Sun> می‌تونی بفهمی کدوم پارتیشنه
<Dark-Sun> البته راه حل‌های بهتری هم باید باشه!
<Dark-Sun> ولی من الان چیزی به ذهنم نمی‌رسه
<mohsen_> مرسی Dark-Sun
<Dark-Sun> mohsen_: :)
<Dark-Sun> yw
<hamid12> bacheha az hamatoon mamnoooonam
<hamid12> bye
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: خوش آمدی حمید خان
<Dark-Sun> بای بای
<mn_> software for development programming
<mn_> ?software for development programming? plz help me
<Dark-Sun> guml
<Dark-Sun> mn_: چطوره؟
<Dark-Sun> ^
<mn_> یک نرم افزار برای برنامه نویسی؟
<Dark-Sun> mn_: اون یو ام ال بود. برای توسعه‌ی نرم افزار استفاده می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> mn_: شما به چه زبونی می‌خواین برنامه بنویسین؟
<mn_> php
<Dark-Sun> mn_: برای پی اچ پی محیط‌های توسعه ‌ی زیاد و متفاوتی عرضه شده
<Dark-Sun> netbeans
<Dark-Sun> می‌تونه یک گزینه‌ی جالب باشه. ولی از نظر پردازشی یکم سنگینه.
<Dark-Sun> mn_: این کلید واژه نتایج بیشتر و متفاوت‌تری رو برمی‌گردونه از گوگل بخواین
<Dark-Sun> top 5 php ide for linux
<Dark-Sun> یک سوال برنامه نویسی سمت سرور توی لینوکس داشتم
<Dark-Sun> سوال کلیه.
<Dark-Sun> نه بگذارین سناریو رو بگم بهتره
<Dark-Sun> یک پروسه داریم که با یوزر نو بادی اجرا می‌شه.
<mn_> می خوام از کل سیستم عامل با نرم افزارهام ایمیج بگیرم با چه نرم افزاری می تونم؟
<Dark-Sun> mn_: http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=895
<Dark-Sun> حالا دنبال روشی می‌گردم که به محض اینکه این پروسه خواست، دایمونی (که با یوزر روت) اجرا شده، عملیات مناسب رو اجرا کنه.
<Dark-Sun> همه‌ی روش‌های ارتباط بین پروسه‌ها رو دیدم.  چند تایی رو هم تست کردم
<Dark-Sun> می‌خوام توی دایمون چک‌های زمانبندی شده نباشه.
<Dark-Sun> مثلا اینکه هر ۲ ثانیه فایلی چک بشه یا همچین چیزی.
<mn_> smb://wws/f$/OpenSource-Software/Mysql%20GUI/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.28-1ubu1004-i386.deb
<mn_>  می خوام از کل سیستم عامل با نرم افزارهام ایمیج بگیرم با چه نرم افزاری می تونم؟
<mn_>  می خوام از کل سیستم عامل با نرم افزارهام ایمیج بگیرم با چه نرم افزاری می تونم؟
<ilius> mn_: fsarchiver
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعید جون راهی به نظرت نمی‌رسه؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: در مورد چی؟
<Dark-Sun> می‌خوام به یک دایمون از پروسه‌ی نو بادی پیام بدم.
<Dark-Sun> هر دو تاش رو خودم دارم می‌نویسم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: متوجه نشدم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: پروسهٔ نوبادی چیه؟
<Dark-Sun> پروسه‌ای هستش که یوزر نو بادی اجراش کرده باشه!
<Dark-Sun> از ابداعات خودمه!!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: چه جور پیامی؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: اون پروسه برنامه‌ش رو خودت نوشتی؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: آره همشون کار خودمه
<ilius> Dark-Sun: dbus, fifo
<Dark-Sun> هر دو طرف دست خودمه.
<Dark-Sun> می‌خوام دایمون بدون وقفه وقتی پیام اومد کار کنه.
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌خوام این ریختی بشه که هر چند ثانیه یک بار چک کنه
<ilius> Dark-Sun: اینتراپت سی‌پی‌یو که نیست
<ilius> Dark-Sun: یه چیزی باید دائم چک کنه
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: وگرنه از کجا بفهمه کی پیام میاد
<Dark-Sun> ilius: چه می‌دونم.. شاید انتظار من زیاده
<ilius> Dark-Sun: نمی‌دونم
<Dark-Sun> اگه هر دو تاشون یک یوزر بودن با سیگنال انجام شدنی بود
<Dark-Sun> می‌بینی سعید؟ چقدر زندگی سخته!
<Dark-Sun> بعد می‌گن چرا جوونا نا امید می‌شن. قرار مغزها می‌شن.
<Dark-Sun> همین کارا رو می‌کنن دیگه.
<mn_> من fsarchiver رو نصب کردم حالا ز کجا می تونم اجرا کنم؟
<mn_> من fsarchiver رو نصب کردم حالا ز کجا می تونم اجرا کنم؟
<Dark-Sun> اعصاب ندارم.
<Dark-Sun> mn_: توی منوها گشتی؟
<mn_> yes
<Dark-Sun> mn_: آلت و اف ۲ بزن تایپ کن
<Dark-Sun> fsarchiver
<Dark-Sun> شاید اجرا بشه
<Dark-Sun> بچه‌ها الان سی پی یوش می‌سوزه!
<Dark-Sun> :))
<mn_> نشد
<Dark-Sun> حیف شد!
<Dark-Sun> :P
<Dark-Sun> سعید بیا تحویل بگیر! شاکی خصوصی داری!
<Dark-Sun> :))
<mn_> چطور می شه فهمید یک نرم افزار نصب شده یا نه؟
<Dark-Sun> mn_: وقتی توی سناپتک کنار اسمش تیک باشه، یعنی نصبه
<mn_> کامندی بگید بی زحمت؟
<Dark-Sun> sudo apt-get install fsarchiver
<Dark-Sun> اگه زود رد شد. یعنی نصبه
<Dark-Sun> mn_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<mn_> چطوری اجرا کنم؟
<Dark-Sun> بیا با همون لینک برو. هیچ نرم افزاری هم نمی‌خواد
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: سلاااااام دوست قدیمی
<Dark-Sun> گریه‌ی حافظ چه سنجد پیش استغنای عشق ** کاندرین طوفان نماید هفت دریا شبنمی
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: shoma ? :D
<mn_> چگونه می شه sql server در اوبونتو نصب کرد؟
<Dark-Sun> به سختی!
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: ببخشید با آرنولد شوارتزینگر اشتباه گرفتم
<Dark-Sun> :))
<mn_> ممنون
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: moshkeli nist, bekhatere shebahate badanimun kheylia eshtebah migiran :)
<mn_>  چگونه می شه sql server در اوبونتو نصب کرد؟
<nixoeen> mn_: che SQL Serveri ?
<nixoeen> mn_: MySQL ?
<mn_> 2008
<nixoeen> mn_: PostgreSQL ?
<mn_> پس سضم سثقرثق ۲۰۰۸
<mn_> ms sql server2008
<nixoeen> mn_: MS SQL maale Windowse
<mn_> to inja ba wine ham nemisheh
<nixoeen> mn_: gharar nist adam khodesho zajr bede ke, vaghti ba MS SQL mikhad kaar kone Windows nasb mikone
<nixoeen> mn_: ya bejash mitune ba MySQL ya PostgreSQL kar kone, ke har 2 shoon too Windows ham nasb mishan ;)
 * ilius recommends PostgreSQL
<mn_> mikham be yek server ke ms sql nasbeh connect besham
<ilius> mn_: اول سرور رو لینوکسی کن بعد کلاینت رو! ;-)
<Dark-Sun> اینجاس که تفاوت سرور با کلاینت مشخص می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> ilius: "shared memory" ro emtehan kardi ta hala?
<ilius> Dark-Sun: نه
<mn_> yani nemisheh?
<mn_> server man to kanadast?
<ilius> mn_: VPS ?
<Dark-Sun> ایشون می‌خواد توی پی اچ پی به اس کیو ال سرور وصل بشه!
<Dark-Sun> mn_: درسته؟
<mn_> na
<mn_> mikham ye connection be server sql serveram bezanam
<Dark-Sun> mn_: واسه چی می‌خواین کانکشن بزنین؟ سناریوتون رو توضیح بدین
<mn_> ma yek server dar kanada darim va mikham vasl sham query begiram
<mrglinux> mn_: windows or linux?
<mn_> windows
<mrglinux> mn_: az local mikhay connection bezani be sql servere windows?
<Dark-Sun> mrglinux: آره. پیشنهادت چیه؟
<mrglinux> avalin soali ke matrahe ine :-D ke in soal che rabti be linux va irc ubuntu dare? :P
<mn_> yes
<mrglinux> badesham config dare in mozo.sql server mesle mysql ye port khahad dasht ke mishe behesh connect shod
<mrglinux> sql server 2008re?
<mn_> yes
<mrglinux> express version ?
<mrglinux> mn_: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;914277
<Dark-Sun> mrglinux: هووم. کلاینت خاصی برای ارتباط با اس کیو ال سرور توی لینوکس نیست؟
<mn_> intori ke nemishe?
<mrglinux> nemidonam shayd bashe ye search to google bezan
<mn_> من می خوام از لینوکس یک query از بانک اطلاعاتی رو بگیرم
<mn_> من می خوام از لینوکس یک کویری از بانک اطلاعاتی رو بگیرم
<Dark-Sun> mn_: همه متوجه درخواست شما شده اند. لطفا شکیبا باشید
<Dark-Sun> mn_: http://www.sommarskog.se/mssqlperl/unix.html
<Dark-Sun> mn_: freetds
<Dark-Sun> توی سیناپتک موجوده
<Dark-Sun> تحت کامند کار می کنه. یعنی رابط گرافیکی نداره.
<Dark-Sun> sqsh
<Dark-Sun> هم هست
<Dark-Sun> گنوم شل کسی نصب کرده؟
<Dark-Sun> من نصب کردم ولی هیچ تغییری نکرده سیستم
<Dark-Sun> یکبار ریست کنم شاید بیاد...
<mn_> من هیچی از لینکتون نفهمیدم میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید
<nixoeen> mn_: ba PHP bayad shodani bashe: http://php.net/manual/en/book.mssql.php
<mohamad> salam
<mohamad> salam
<Dark-Sun> لینوکسم کرنل سوزوند!
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: به سلااام علی آقا
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGVNG (GVNG: Good eVeniNG ) to AliTarihi ...
<erghezi> ‎راهنمای نصب فتوشاپ توی اوبونتو http://www.shahvar.net/1389/09/22/installing-photoshop-cs5-me-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<erghezi> ‏البته بیشتر راهنماش رنگ و بوی تجاری داره :))) برای فروش بیشتر فتوشاپ!
<Dark-Sun> erghezi: اوه اوه! این از اون لینک‌هایی که عمو ریچارد رو ناراحت می‌کنه
<AliTarihi> سلام
<erghezi> ‏AliTarihi: سلاام
<erghezi> ‏Dark-Sun: عمو این منو ناراحت کرد :ی دیگه عمو که جای خود داره
<erghezi> ‏اما انگار تنها این ، فتوشاپ است که یکه تاز و بی رقیب قدرتمندترین نرم افزار ویرایش عکس به شمار می‌رود .
<AliTarihi> به هر حال بعضیها احتیاج دارن. تاوقتی بخرن مشکلی نداره
<erghezi> ‏یا در ژانر نرم افزارهای میکس و مونتاژ ویدئو گزینه های زیادی به جای استفاده از Adobe Premier وجود دارد.
<erghezi> ‏خب یکی بگه جایزگزین پریمیر تو دنیای آزاد چیه؟
<Dark-Sun> ebraminio: live
<Dark-Sun> البته دهن من رو سرویس کرد و آخرش نفهمیدم چطوری دو تا کلیپ رو بهم بچسبونم!
<Dark-Sun> و وسطشون افکت بزنم
<erghezi> ‏Dark-Sun: هه هه الان با من بودی دیگه؟
<erghezi> ‏Dark-Sun: خب اون که جایگزین موی میکر ویندوزم نمیشه :)))))
<Dark-Sun> erghezi: ای شیطون. جا خالی دادی خورد به ابراهیم
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<erghezi> ‏Dark-Sun: اصن این ابراهیم نقش اسپم رو داره... تیرای منم بعضی اوقات بهش میخوره :ی
<Dark-Sun> ebraminio: داداش شرمنده. عمدی در کار نبود. البته بیمه دارم. اگه خسارتی پیش اومده شخص ثالث تقبل می‌کمنه
<Dark-Sun> erghezi: اسپم می‌فرسته؟ بهش نمی‌یاد. تیپش بچه مثبت می‌زنه
<Dark-Sun> erghezi: نقشه کشیدی کلوز سورس رو وارد اپن سورس کنی؟
<erghezi> ‏Dark-Sun: هه هه :))) نه بخدا .... من خاک پای اپن سورسم
<Dark-Sun> ...به آن‌ها بگو «کلوز» را با «اپن» در هم میامیزید. که بسیار زیان خواهید کرد. (یک کتیبه‌ی عهده عتیق)
<Dark-Sun> :)
 * Dark-Sun chooses gnome-shell as his windows manager.
<erghezi> ‏خب نویسنده مطلب عقیده داره گیمپ معادل فتوشاپ نیست:)
<erghezi> ‏حتی به چشم معادل نمیشه نگاهش کرد :)
<Dark-Sun> erghezi: ووواو! این یعنی تو شک کردی و مرتد شدی
<Dark-Sun> erghezi: توبه کن!
<Dark-Sun> توبه کن!
<Dark-Sun> ...شاید که رستگار بشی.
<Dark-Sun> کاهن اعظم رو صدا کنین. کسی در سراسری کانال اوبونتو اعلام بی‌اعتقادی کرده...
 * Dark-Sun labase kahene azam ro mipooshe...
<Dark-Sun> هووم...
<Dark-Sun> در لوگ کانال جرم وی مشهود است...
<Dark-Sun> وی را در همین کانال محبوس کنید تا دادگاهی برای رسیدگی به جرمش تشکیل دهیم...
<Dark-Sun> تایم اوت شدم...
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: من دیگه به تو چیزی نمی‌گم. چون اصلا نصیحت پذیر نیستی
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: می‌دونی چه اتفاقی می‌افته واسه کسی که نصیحت پذیر نیست؟
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: هیچ وقت دوستی پیدا نمی‌کنه! می‌فهمی؟
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: آخرش توی تنهایی می‌میره! توی تنهایی..
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: من برات جدا نگرانم. بهتره توی رفتارت تغییراتی بدی
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: دوست داری توی تنهایی بمیری؟ گوشه‌ی خونه؟
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: هیچ کس نمی‌فهمه که تو مردی! ممکنه چند هفته بگذره
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: همسایه‌ها شاید یک روز تصادفی بفهمن که تو مردی!  هیچ کس هم از این موضوع ناراحت نمی‌شه
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: نه تو اصلا متوجه نیستی
 * Dark-Sun bazia vaghean koor o kar hastan! (: \ 
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: !blind
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: پیام خصوصی نده لطفا.
 * Dark-Sun goes to (programming mode)...
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<Dark-Sun> من دیگه برم.
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGKILL...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now...
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-14
<hale> سلام
<hale> یه سوال شرم آور
<hale> :
<hale> میشه لینک بدید در مورد hard link & symbolic link?
<hale> خودم نمیتونم چیزی پیدا کنم
<hale> مثال
<hale> ؟
<ilius> hale: http://www.linuxclues.com/articles/17.htm
 * AliTarihi داره فکر می کنه که مد شده توی انجمن هر کی میاد یه نظر سنجی باز کنه!
<ilius> AliTarihi: آره والا
<ilius> AliTarihi: همین مونده که نظرسنجی بذارن: شما چقدر من را دوست دارید؟ :-D
<AliTarihi> ilius, نظرت چیه که یه نظر سنجی بذاریم در مورد اینکه شما با این نظر سنجی موافقین یا نه!
<ilius> AliTarihi: این نظرسنجی؟ یعنی کلا با وجود امکان نظرسنجی در انجمن؟
<ilius> AliTarihi: یا یه نظرسنجی خاص؟
<AliTarihi> منظورم اینه که در راستای غنی«تر» شدن انجمن یه تاپیک بزنیم به عنوان اینکه «با این نظر سنجی موافقید یا نه» بعدش هم یه نظر سنجی بذاریم توش!
<AliTarihi> ilius, :|
<ilius> AliTarihi: موافقم :-D
<ilius> AliTarihi: گرچه من که دیگه به ندرت سر می‌زنم به انجمن
<AliTarihi> خب اشتباه می کنی . اشتباه خیلی دیگه از دوستان قدیمی رو می کنی :)
<AliTarihi> اگه قدیمیا نباشن که کیفیت انجمن نه بهتر میشه و نه منتقل میشه به جدیدتر ها
<ilius> AliTarihi: اعصاب ندارم بابا
<AliTarihi> توقع نداری که تمام انجمن رو با ناظران پیش ببریم :)
<ilius> AliTarihi: کاربرا خودشون باید بتونن نظم رو رعایت کنن اصلا نباید نیازی به ناظر باشه
<ilius> AliTarihi: تازه من از اولش از مسئولیت خوشم نمیومد
<AliTarihi> خب واسه همین من می گم که کاربرای قدیمی باید باشن :)
<ilius> AliTarihi: چی بگم والا
<AliTarihi> منم خوشم نیومد و خوشم نمیاد :|
<AliTarihi> ولی اگه کسی انجامش نده، کارا زمین می مونه
<AliTarihi> گنو از این چیزا هم داره دیگه ;)
<ilius> :)
<hale> ilius: sorry nabodam. ok tnx a lot.
<hale> mitonid komakam konid?
<hale> mikhambedonam Name pipe chi hastesh?
<AliTarihi> یه لینک دادن
<AliTarihi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe
<ilius> hale: named pipe
<ilius> hale: http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=named+pipe&btnG=Search
<hale> ino didam ghable soalam. nemitonam motavajehesh sham
<hale> manzoram wiki bod
<hale> AliTarihi: linketono didam
<hale> ilius: link shoma load nemishe baram
<AliTarihi> چی متوجه شدید تا حالا؟
<hale> AliTarihi: hich chi
<hale> bara bargharari ertebat beine process ha hastesh?
<AliTarihi> بله
<hale> ba mknod mishe ye hamchin fili hijad kard
<hale> ye process ro bara read kardan open mikone yeki diga ro bara write?
<hale> ta ba ham communicate dashte bashan
<hale> ?
<hale> ama koja estefade mishe?
<hale> in moheme?
<AliTarihi> باید فیفو باشه
<hale> are
<AliTarihi> هر جایی که لازمه استفاده میشه
<hale> ama koja estefade mishe
<hale> mesal?
<ilius> hale: برای چی میخواید ازش استفاده کنید؟
<hale> ilius: rastesho begam. khob ina ro teory var midonam
<ilius> hale: دو تا پروسه ممکنه بخوان با هم ارتباط برقرار کنن
<hale> ilius: behtare ye mored bebinam
<hale> manzor az process program ke nistesh?
<AliTarihi> خب همون صفحه ویکی پدیا نمونه هم داره
<hale> yani mishe ba programming ham estefade beshe?
<hale> AliTarihi: bebinam plz wait
<ilius> hale: پروسه یه نسخه از برنامه هست که توی رم کپی شده و داره اجرا میشه
<ilius> hale: خود برنامه روی هارد هست
<hale> ilius: mishe shell programing ro ke anjam midim az hamchi chizi estedae konim?
<AliTarihi> به شدنش میشه
<ilius> hale: FIFO interface esh daghighan mesle file hast
<ilius> hale: همه جا میشه
<hale> AliTarihi: mesal haye wiki unixi hastesh
<ilius> hale: هر جایی که بشه فایل رو خوند
<AliTarihi> خب ما لینوکس کار می کنیم
<hale> ilius: tnx
<AliTarihi> که اساسش بر روی یونیکس هست
<ilius> hale: مگه توی ویندوز میخواید؟
<hale> (har chand delam mikhad har jor shode samplesho bebinam ama programingam khob nist ke betonam manual testesh konam
<hale> no linux
<ilius> never say Unix operating system! say Unix-Like operating systems family
<ilius> there is no operating system named Unix today
<hale> ilius: yes.
<hale> exactly
<hale> AliTarihi: iliustnx. bye
<najme> salaam doostan,
<najme> man tahte ubuntu 10.04 eclipse nasb kardam
<najme> vali mohit ro ke baz mikonam va mikham class besazam aslan chenin gozine nadare! be nazaretoon moshkel az linux'e?
<the-light> najme: salam, dakhel ghesmati ke mirin baraye sakht e project aoon ghesmate barnamenevisish class nadare?
<najme> the-light: bale hamoon ja. alan moshkelesh ro fahmidam az kojast. man az tarighe UBUNTU SOTWARE CENTER nasbesh
<najme> kardam ke gooya kamel nasb nakarde bood! alaan az terminal nasb kardam va kamele. fek nemikardam moshkel az inja bashe. mamnoon
<the-light> najme: az site esham mitunin faghat 1 zaban ro begirin ke sangin nabashe IDE
<mr_> با سلام و تشکر از همه دوستان
<mr_> من ۲ تا مشکل دارم ۱ روی کامپیوترم اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی سایت هایی که فلش دارند را نشان نمی دهد ۲ روی لپ تاپ هم اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی کارت شبکه بیسیمم را نمی شناسد
<mr_> من ۲ تا مشکل دارم ۱ روی کامپیوترم اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی سایت هایی که فلش دارند را نشان نمی دهد ۲ روی لپ تاپ هم اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی کارت شبکه بیسیمم را نمی شناسد
<ilius> mr_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mr_> چگونه می شود فهمید چه نرم افزارهایی روی سیستم نصب هستند با کامند؟
<mr_> چه نرم افزارهایی و چه سخت افزارهایی؟
<mr_> plz help me
<narcislinux> www1 yanichi ? ye porotokol jadide?
<nixoeen> narcislinux: mani e khassi nemide
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  khob sayte sanjesh zade www1.sanjesh.org
<nixoeen> narcislinux: khob A Recordesh ro gozashtan www1
<nixoeen> narcislinux: mani e khassi nemide
<narcislinux> hm
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  khob vali baraye chi ?!
<nixoeen> narcislinux: process haro roo 3 ta server pakhsh kardan, www1, www2 va www3
<narcislinux> hmm
<narcislinux> nixoeen: tashakor
<nixoeen> narcislinux: albate rahhaye behtar ham vojood dare ke nakhan 3 ta address e mokhtalef bedan, vali in karie ke una kardan ...
<behnam> سلام من روی سیستم 2 تا هارد داشتم یکی 80 گیگ و یکی 1 ترابایت که توی دومی تمام فایل هام بود. دیروز خواستم اوبونتوی 10.10 رو نصب کنم که متاسفانه با اینکه اطمینان دارم هارد 80 گیگی رو انتخاب کردم بر روی هارد 1 ترابایتی نصب شده. وقتی این مسئله رو متوجه شد
<behnam> می خواستم بدونم آیا حالا کل فایل های من روی هارد 1 ترابایتی پاک شده. یا اینکه توی همون پارتیشن 900 و خرده ای گیگی است ؟ در ضمن من به اهیچ درایوی از اون هارد 1 ترابایتی دسترسی ندارم. و در کل این که چه کار باید بکنم؟
<behnam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543645/
<nixoeen> behnam: mituni hard ro bezari bara recovery, vali khob kheyli tool mikeshe, va hameye ettela'at ham bar nemigarde
<ramanK> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<ramanK> kasi mitune ye dictionary en2fa be man moarefi kone ?
<jeus> nixoeen, salam
<jeus> nixoeen, khobi ?
<hichkas> سلام ببخشید از کدوم قسمت سایتubuntuیا mintمیتونم توزیع لایو ببینم؟
<the-light> hichkas: manzuretun download e?
<hichkas> نه من باید کدها رو که برا کامپایل هسته هست پیدا کنم و کاری که انجام میدن ببینم یکی از دوستان اینجا گفتن که برم توزیع لایو کار کنم تا ببینم کار هر کد .
<jeus> آیا این طبیعیه که بعد از ریست کردن دسکتاپم برگرده به حالت قبلش؟
<hichkas> پروزه یکی از استادام(آز سیستم عامل)باید کامپایل هسته لینوکس کنفرانس بدم گفته برید کدهاش در بیارید و بزنید و نتیجه رو ببینید حالا دنبال توزیع لایو هستم
<helen> hi
<the-light> hichkas: tozie live be soorate binary shoma be source code ha dastresi nadarin
<the-light> khode kernel ro mikhayd faghat?
<helen> AliTarihi btavakkoli  ebraminio  hichkas  jeus  jussi  locobot_5  lubotu3  mrglinux1  narcislinux1  nixoeen  RoozbehOnline  sepehr  the-light  :HI
<mrglinux1> =-O
<mrglinux1> hame ra highlight kardi ?
<the-light> helen: salam!
<narcislinux1> !hi | helen
<AliTarihi> -_-
<helen> mrglinux1:  :khob javab nadadin
<the-light> http://digitizor.com/2010/12/14/should-people-be-worried-about-chrome-os-yes-says-richard-stallmann/
<mrglinux> hi
<helen> the-light:  narcislinux1  mrglinux :vaght darin kami gap bezanim.man taze varedam
<helen> mrglinux: ping
<mrglinux> +
<the-light> helen: arzam be hozooretun ke inja mamoolan bishtar soal miporsan kasaei ke mian va baghie age vaght konan javab midan
<the-light> bahs fani ham gahi oghat shekl migire
<the-light> hala hartor shoma behetun mikhore :)
<helen> the-light: khob shoma to che zamine sol & javab mikonid?
<the-light> helen: topic khundid midunid inja che jaei hast?
<helen> the-light: ;na tapici nakhondam ama ba in mohit chat kami ashnaee daram
<helen> the-light: shanci omadam inja
<helen> helen: hi
<Hichkas> ;sd kf,n ;l;l ;ki?
<Hichkas> کسی نبو کمکم کنه؟
<the-light> helen: inja channel e Ubuntu ke yek system amele tahte linux hast mishe. bahs o soal hash computeri-linux ie
<helen> Hichkas: چه كمكي؟
<the-light> hichkas: tozie live be soorate binary shoma be source code ha dastresi nadarin
<the-light> khode kernel ro mikhayd faghat?
<helen> the-light: ok.man reshtam electronic ama khali dost daram linux yad begiram
<Hichkas> ببینید من یه کنفرانس باید بدم در مورد "کامپایل هسته لینوکس"استاد گفته بریم کدهاس رو پیدا کنیم و بزنیم و نتیجه رو ببینیم یکی از دوستان اینجا گفتن که برم توزیع لایو تو سایت ubuntuیا mintببینم ولی نمیدونم کجاش هست
<the-light> helen: besiar Ali, mitoonid az www.ubuntu.com ubuntu ro download konid ya az forooshgaha bekharid
<AliTarihi> !kernel compile
 * AliTarihi دقت می کنه می بینه این باتهای نسل جدید به درد نمی خورن  :|
<narcislinux1> are
<AliTarihi> Hichkas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<the-light> Hichkas: javabetun ro dadam niazi nist 2bar tekrar konid, shoma aval bayad 1 tozi linux dashte bashid che live che ... badesh mitunid haste ro compile konid
<AliTarihi> خداییش این بات آرچ لینوکس به اندازه مجموع باتهای اوبونتو می ارزه!
<helen> خداحافظ همگي
<the-light> AliTarihi: phrik befahme ba ina moghayese shode khodesho dar mizane :D
<Hichkas> avlkni ,gd fvh lk wtpi \h; ani f,n l[f,v fi n,fhvi k,ajk anl
<AliTarihi> the-light, فریک نمیاد اینجا. کلی صحبت کردم تا اومد توی اون کانال!
<Hichkas> شرمنده صفحه برا من پاک شده بود مجبور شدم دوباره بنویسم
<AliTarihi> تازه بیاد کل این باتها باید برن بوق بزنن تا مدتی طولانی ;)
<AliTarihi> Hichkas, همون لینک رو ببینید روش کامپایل رو گفته :)
<AliTarihi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile <-
<AliTarihi> اینم خوبه
<AliTarihi> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<AliTarihi> :)
<Hichkas> ممنون دست عزیز
<AliTarihi> yw
<AliTarihi> شب همگی به خیر و شادی :)
<nkh> nixoeen: Salam ! Khobi ?
<nkh> RoozbehOnline: Baaahh BaaAZia Ro ! :D ;)
<mrglinux> sorry man poshte system nabodam
<mrglinux> nixoeen: mohandes koooouuujaaayee (ba lahjam goftam esfahani :-D)
<jeus_> nixoeen, salam
<jeus_> nixoeen, hasti ?
<nixoeen> jeus_: hi, yes
<jeus_>  nixoeen man 2 ta moshkel ba linuxam daram ke kheyli aziyat mikone
<nixoeen> jeus_: ?
<jeus_> nixoeen, avalish ine ke nemitonam prmission haro avaz konam masalan hard external man permission rwx--- --- ast har kar ham mikonam khaodesho zir poshe ha be rwx --x --x tabdil shan nemishe
<nixoeen> jeus_: che partitioni ? NTFS ?
<jeus_> be khater hamin nemitonam eclipse ro run konam
<jeus_> nixoeen, are NTFS e
<nixoeen> jeus_: khob aslan salah nist ba NTFS too Linux kar koni
<jeus_> khob hard externalame nacharam dige
<nixoeen> jeus_: bad NTFS ghabeliate gereftane in permission haro nadare
<nixoeen> jeus_: bara hamin bayad mogheye mount kardan behesh MASK ei ro ke mikhay bedi, unjuri dorost mishe
<jeus_> pas chera vaghti dastoor ls -al ro mizanam per neshoon mide ?
<nixoeen> jeus_: chon belakhare dare too zir majmooeye linux kar mikone
<jeus_> ghablan moshkeli nadashtem tamam file hay .jar ejra mishodan ama hala ke mikham ejra konam gir mide ke executable nistan baeed ke mikham executable shoon konam tikesh khod be khod bardashte mishe nixoeen
<nixoeen> jeus_: dar har soorat in moshkel ba dadane MASK e monaseb too mount kardan hal mishe
<jeus_> mask ro chejoori mitonam avaz konam ?
<jeus_> nixoeen, marhale be marhale migi che konam ?
<nixoeen> jeus_: avval unmount esh kon
<jeus_> nixoeen, remote mikoni ?
<jeus_> man Team Viewer ro nasb daram
<nixoeen> jeus_: ok, bede info ro
<jeus_> nixoeen, 300 944 108
<jeus_> nixoeen, 9130
<nixoeen> jeus_: pass ro inja nade :)
<nixoeen> jeus_: ok, dadi :D
<jeus_> nixoeen, avazesh kardam
<jeus_> nixoeen, koja bedam
<nixoeen> jeus_: besoorate PM, haminja
<nixoeen> jeus_: radife ? :)
<jeus_> ok dastet dard nakone
<nixoeen> jeus_: bekhay edit ham betuni bokoni too hameye user ha, mituni umask ro bedi 0000
<jeus_> nixoeen, begoo che kardi ke manam yad begiram
<jeus_> dastoorati ro ke ejra kardi chi bood ?
<nixoeen> jeus_: faghat un unmount o mount mohem bud
<nixoeen> jeus_: hatta mishe ino automatic ham kard age too udev bezarish, vali khob injoori bokoni dardesaresh kamtare
<jeus_> yani moghe mount omadi basash mask tarif kardi
<jeus_> ?
<nixoeen> jeus_: are
<jeus_> khob age man alan hard ro bekanaam va dobare vasl konam dobare bayad hamin karharo bokonam ?
<nixoeen> jeus_: are
<jeus_> :(
<jeus_> khob auto che joori mishe
<nixoeen> jeus_: bayad too tanzimate udev ro taghir bedi o in hard diskaro ezafe koni
<jeus_> nixoeen, age basat zahmati nist tartibesho bede
<nixoeen> jeus_: un akhe test o ina mikhad, chon momkene ba khode automount o ina conflict dashte bashe
<nixoeen> jeus_: tool mikeshe ta adam test kone ta raah biofte
<nixoeen> jeus_: alanam vaghtesho nadaram, bad mitunam barat test konamesh
<jeus_> khob pas dastooraro be tartib bego ta man harvaght khastam mount konam bedoonam che bayad bokonam
<jeus_> nixoeen, hamin dastoore ?
<jeus_> nixoeen, mount -o umask=0022 /dev/sdb1 /media/Transcend/
<nixoeen> jeus_: are, albate age hamishe /dev/sdb1 bashe
<nixoeen> jeus_: ghablesham bayad bezani umount /dev/sdb1
<jeus_> sdb1 chiye ? nixoeen
<jeus_> ye foldere faghat ya ye file ?
<nixoeen> jeus_: address e hard diskete
<nixoeen> jeus_: age sdb gerefte shode bashe, masalan ye harde dige vasl bashe, mitune beshe sdc masalan
<jeus_> az koja mitonam motmaen sham ke sdc ya sdb ya sde ?
<nixoeen> jeus_: behesh migan Device File
<nixoeen> jeus_: ba dmesg
<jeus_> nixoeen,man dastoor robero ro zadam ama chixi nabood ke neshoon bede transcend sdb1 ast  dmesg |grep Tra
<nixoeen> jeus_: hala bezan | grep sdb ;)
<jeus_> nixoeen, ahan bayad az roye size partition ha fahmid
<nixoeen> jeus_: na, hamunmogheyi ke vasl mikoni akharin chizi e ke dmesg neshun mide ;)
<jeus_> nixoeen, moshkel asasi dovom manam ine ke vaghti ke linux bala miyad desktop gnome roye halat none visual effect hast va panjere ha title nadaran va nemitonam bebandam va ya minimize ya maximize konam va work space ham faghat yeki daram va baray hal in moshkel bayad visual effect ro be normal taghir bedam taze baeed az taghir ham baed az reset dobare hamoon halat ghabl ro dare
<nixoeen> jeus_: chizayi ke tooye ~/.gnome hast ro paak kon, logout kon o dobare bia, bad dobare config kon, shayad dorost beshe
<jeus_> nixoeen, ye lahze remote kon
<nixoeen> jeus_: hala reset kon, tanzimatam badesh dobare anjam bede
<nixoeen> jeus_: bad dobare reset kon bebin mimune ya na
<nixoeen> jeus_: manam miram felan
<nixoeen> jeus_: bye
<jeus_> Tanx
<jeus_> age khastam unity ro nasb konam
<jeus_> bayad  bezanam sudo apt-get install unity?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-15
<awoir> salam
<awoir> kesi hast ?
<soroush> awoir: dorud! Vaghti kasi nist baraye baghie PM nadin!
<awoir> yeki komak kone
<awoir> please
<soroush> aslan in ce tarze soal porsidane
<soroush> soaletuno benvisin harki mayel bashe komak mikone
<awoir> sharmande age narahatetun karam
<awoir> kardam
<soroush> xahesh mikonam
<awoir> ok
<soroush> man harvaght tu in room ya technotux hastam ruzi candta az in payamha daram
<soroush> in payamha xalafe raftare dorost dar IRC
<awoir> mixam ba ubuntu 10.10 server , va modem ADSL , ye server xunegi rah andazi konam
<soroush>  hast
<awoir> mixam ba ubuntu 10.10 server , va modem ADSL , ye server xunegi rah andazi konam
<awoir> amma dasturate command balad nistam
<soroush> awoir: in soal ro man nemidunam rahesho! manzuretam nemifahmam az in ke mixay servere xunegi rah bendazi
<awoir> mishe ru ubuntu server  GUI nasb kard ?
<soroush> awoir: mosalaman mishe
<awoir> manzuram az server xunegi , ye server bara xodame
<awoir> va transfere datasho ba internet adsl mixam anjam bedam
<awoir> yani ajnam bede
<awoir> mishe ru ubuntu server  GUI nasb kard ?
<soroush> awoir: baz ham mafhum nist! be nazare man bayad ye ketabe shabake bexuni aval! ya in ke man halim nist
<soroush> awoir: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<soroush> awoir: hezarjur server hast
<awoir> soroush e aziz , ini o ke farmudin apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<awoir> benvisam kafie ?
<awoir> yani
<awoir> connect be internet
<awoir> age ru modem config bashe
<soroush> awoir bale yani connect be internet bayad bashi
<awoir> ok
<awoir> merc
<awoir> in site mane : http://www.awo.ir
<soroush> awoir: az man mishnavi ye ubuntu desktop nasb kon va harvaght dar zamineye karayi ke mixasti bokoni ostad shodi ba ubutuye server kar kon
<awoir> karam va reshtam electronic e
<awoir> ok
<soroush> chon ubuntuye desktop va server fargheshun narmafzarhayi hast ke pishfarz nasban
<awoir> ok
<soroush> awoir: xube! movaffagh bashi
<awoir> soroush jan daram ru ye project kar mikonam ke betunam jelo hange server ro begiram
<awoir> vase in kar ham niaz be ye server daram ke dame das bashe
<awoir> baz mamnun az komaket
<awoir> felan bye
<soroush> awoir: xahesh mikonam
<soroush> shad bashi , bye
<awoir> beram bebinam mitunam GUI nasb konam yana , barmigardam .
<awoir> bye
<mrglinux> hame raftand roze :-D
<n68> salam khaste nabashid . agar betunid behem komak konid mamnun misham .man linux ubuntu nasb kardam alan niyaz be javac daram agar betunid file behem bedid mamnun misham
<n68> mesle inke kasi javab nemide
<everplays> n68, bayad openjdk nasb koni
 * everplays dare fekr mikone ke javac bedoone ant be che dardi mikhore
<n68> bara client server mikham ke ejrash konam
<n68> alan ke openjdk migid alan shoma hich koodoometun nadarid bara man mail konid
<everplays> n68, chera bayad kasi hamchin kari kone vaghti ba ye dastoor mitooni nasb koni?
<n68> alan suse ro nasb kardam vali havasam nabood dastore javac ro faal konam bekhatere hamin alan donbale sarfilesham
<n68> khub in dasture chiye
<n68> mamnun misham
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست که  بتوان آبونتو را عوض کرد بدون اینکه برنامه ها پاک شوند ؟
<jeus> btavakkoli, salam
<btavakkoli> jeus: برنامه هایی که نصب می کنی اینجا هستش همش : /var/cache/apt/
<jeus> btavakkoli, yani age in poshe ro copy konam oonmoghe moshkel hale ?
<jeus> btavakkoli, man roye systemam mysql va glassFish Server ham nasbe oonha ham haminjan ?
<btavakkoli> jeus: NO, faghat file'haye .deb baraye nasb oonja hast
<jeus> Ahan \
<jeus> btavakkoli, baed az nasb dobare linux bayad ina ro tak tak ejra konam ?
<btavakkoli> jeus: تجربه و نظری در این مورد ندارم
<btavakkoli> jeus: ahan
<jeus> btavakkoli, Kheyli komamk kardi TNX
<btavakkoli> jeus: اگه می‌خوای برنامه هایی که الان نصب کردی با یک کلیلک در سیستم جدید هم نصب بشه (البته بدون داشتن تنظیمات یا بانک اطلاعاتی قبلی) می تونی از این استفاده کنی
<btavakkoli> aptoncd
<btavakkoli> jeus: برنامه هات رو دیسک می کنی و روی سیستم جدید کلش رو بر می گردونه
<jeus> ahan
<jeus> Ey val in bahale
<jeus> btavakkoli, kole update ha ro ham barmigardoone ?
<btavakkoli> jeus: i'm not sure ;)
<saman> salam
<saman> man 2 rooz hast ke ubuntu ashena shodam
<saman> kasi hast be man komak kone?
<saman> salam
<saman> kasi hast komakam kone?
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<mrmohsen> sghl
<mrmohsen> سلام
<mrmohsen> ذکر رو چجوری بنصبم؟
<mrmohsen> فایلش رو از سورس فورج دانلود کردم
<mrmohsen> خیلی ممنون
<majid> salam doostan
<majid> doostan sorate download man dar apt-get kheily paeein hast
<majid> mitoonid rahnamee konid?
<najmeh> سلام دوستان من یک نرم افزاری دارم نصب می کنم روی لینوکسم توی یک قسمتیش باید
<najmeh> configure
<najmeh> konam badesh "make" va bad "make install"
<najmeh> vali too marhale configure bedoone error tamoom mishe vali yek seri peigham mide
<najmeh> va bad "make" ke mizanam faghat mige: "make: *** No targets.  Stop."
<najmeh> nemidoonam moshkel az kojast!
<najmeh> kac nazari nadare?
<everplays> najmeh, bad az ./configure daghigh chi mige? har chi hast ro paste kon too http://pastebin.com/ link bede
<jeus> nixoeen, salam
<SaEeDIRHA> ilius, khoobi ?
<ilius> SaEeDIRHA: khubam mersi
<SaEeDIRHA> ilius, ;)
<nokhodi> salaam
<nokhodi> kac midoone che joori mishe JAva_HOME varible ro be tore dorosti set kard?
<nokhodi> in varible be chi bayad eshare kone?
<nokhodi> be jre?jdk?...?
<mahdavi2> salam be hame
<mahdavi2> من مشکل اساسی با سیناپتیک پیدا کردم
<mahdavi2> با اینکه سرعت اینترنت خوبه
<mahdavi2> ولی سیناپتیک دانلود نمی کنه
<mahdavi2> بی خیال
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-16
<jeus_> salam doostan
<jeus_> kasi be man komak mikone Mysql 5.5 ro az roy in link install konam ? http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/binary-installation.html
<jeus_> btavakkoli: salam
<jeus_> کسی نیست کمک کنه که من mysql5.5 را راه بندازم ؟
<jeus_> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/binary-installation.html اینم لینکشه
<iman> hi
<iman> hi
<iman> help me?
 * WhiteCrow1 salam baro bax
<WhiteCrow1> btavakkoli: ping
<WhiteCrow1> btavakkoli: aziz ping am kon karet daram be naf ete :D
<hamed-33> salam
<hamed-33> yek soal kasi hast komakam kone
<pooya> سلام به همه
<pooya> من می خواستم سرور ftp تو اوبونتو ۱۰.۰۴ راه بندازم و از تو ویکی نیگاه کردم و انجام دادم!
<pooya> ولی درست نشد!!!
<pooya> کسی می دونه باید چی کار کنم؟
<jeus_> hichjas miyad komak kone man mysql 5.5 ro rah bendazam
<jeus> kasi mitone be computer man remote kone base nasb mysql 5.5.
<faustisch> jeus از کجا داری نصب می‌کنی؟
<jeus> man in ravesh ro daram miram http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/binary-installation.html
<jeus> faustisch, moshkel daram ba in mysql
<faustisch> jeus مشکل دقیقاً چیه؟
<jeus> faustisch, تمام مراحل را رفتم اما run نشده
<faustisch> jeus سیستم عاملت چیه؟
<faustisch> شک دارم، ولی شاید بتونم کمکی کنم
<jeus_> ubuntu 10.10
<faustisch> اینو بزن:
<faustisch> /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<faustisch> چی میگه؟
<faustisch> نه این قاعدتاً نباید کار کنه
<faustisch> شرمنده نمیدونم
<jeus> /etc/init.d/mysql: No such file or directory
<faustisch>  /etc/init.d/mysql.server restart شاید
<faustisch>  /etc/init.d/mysql.server rstart شاید
<faustisch>  /etc/init.d/mysql.server start شاید
<faustisch> jeus بیا اینجا:
<faustisch> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/postinstallation.html
<faustisch> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/unix-postinstallation.html
<faustisch> 2.12.1.1. Problems Running
<faustisch> # mysql_install_db
<faustisch> اینم امتحان کن
<faustisch>  /etc/init.d/mysql.server
<jeus> faustisch, /etc/init.d/mysql.server: 256: my_print_defaults: not found
<jeus> Usage: mysql.server  {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload|status}  [ MySQL server options ]
<jeus> \
<jeus> \
<faustisch>  /etc/init.d/mysql.server start
<faustisch> jeus
<the-light>  /etc/init.d/m badesh tab bezanin bebini chi hast ke ba m bashe o shamele mysql beshe
<jeus> /etc/init.d/mysql.server: 256: my_print_defaults: not found
<jeus> Starting MySQL
<jeus>  * Couldn't find MySQL server (./bin/mysqld_safe)
<faustisch> jeus
<faustisch> این مراحلو طی کردی؟:
<faustisch> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/unix-postinstallation.html
<jeus> are daram tey mikonam
<faustisch> ok
<faustisch> من برم یه نخ سیگار بگیرم
<mehdi> help me
<mehdi> kesi hast
<aliva> !ask mehdi
<aliva> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mehdi> bundle  cheye chetor mitonam ejrash konam
<erghezi> ‏آفا این اوبونتو من دو تا مشکل اساسی پیدا کرده!
<erghezi> ‏یکی اینکه دیگه به صورت خودکار خاموش نمیشه!
<erghezi> ‏آخرش مجبورم دستی خاموش کنم
<erghezi> ‏از این بدتر وقتی که روشن میشه، وارد ترمینال میشم و خبری از محیط گرافیکی نیست
<erghezi> ‏دو و احتمال بیشتر سه و ۴ باری که ریست بدم، به صورت خودکار وارد محیط گرافیکی میشه!
<erghezi> ‏مشکل هم مانت نشدن پارتیشن هست
<erghezi> ‏پیغام خطایی که میده برای زمان مانت شدن پارتیشنه و اینکه به صورت خودکار نمیتونه مانت کنه!
<erghezi> ‏fsck هم زدم چند بار
<narcislinux> erghezi:  khob chejor in bala saresh omad?
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux:  کار خاصی نکردم!
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: الانم به صورت تصادفی بالا میاد!
<narcislinux> erghezi: vaghean ?
<narcislinux> erghezi:  barname jadidi nasb nakardi ?
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: ولی موقعی که بالا نمیاد  ارورش رو ثبت کردم
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: مثلن چه جور برنامه ای!؟
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: همین برنامه های روتین دیگه!
<narcislinux> khob nemidonam
<erghezi> ‎[   18.763363] EXT4-fs (dm-1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<erghezi> ‏پیغام خطاش اینه
<narcislinux> erghezi:  khob liste mount partishenato  edit kon
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: یعنی چطوری دقیق؟
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: من پارتیشنای usr var root اینام جداست
<erghezi> ‎narcislinux: یا tmp
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: همه رو باید مانت کنه
<narcislinux> erghezi:  kheyli vaght pisha ba fsdisk va ina kar kardam yadam rafte
<narcislinux> vasa
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: من پارتیشنام lvm هم هستا
<narcislinux> erghezi:  yani chi ?
<erghezi> ‎narcislinux: http://pastebin.com/LP9YZqgc
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: فک نکنم به خاطر اون باشه
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: دقیقن ویرچال باکس رو لود میکنه... به پارتیشن که میرسه پیغام خطا میده
<narcislinux> erghezi: etc/fstab/ bayad edit beshe
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: الان fstab رو چک کردم
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: آره! ی خطش عجیبه!
<erghezi> ‎/dev/mapper/me-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<erghezi> ‏پارتیشن روت رو چرا این شکلی گذاشته؟
<erghezi> ‎narcislinux: http://pastebin.com/Bk1y9Gvi
<narcislinux> erghezi:  khob yani partisheni ke / roshe mount nemishe ?!
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: آره فک میکنم!
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: ی چی تو همین مایه ها
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: در حالی که پارتیشن روت اصلن مشکلی نداره
<narcislinux> erghezi:  motmaeni hich kari nakardi va khod be khood injori shode?
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: به جان خودم با اف اس تب ور نرفتم :))))
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: من اصلن ریسک پذیریم بالا نیس خب :ي
<narcislinux> ajab
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: حالا چرا خاموش نمیشه؟ :))
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: من دیگه ریست میدم... بایوس که میاد .. دستی خاموش میکنم :ی
<narcislinux> :))
<narcislinux> erghezi:  ubuntu 64 bitiiye ?
<erghezi>  narcislinux اوهوم :ی
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: حالا من اف اس تب رو درس کردم... ی ریست میدم ببینم چطوریه اوضاع :ی
<narcislinux> erghezi: ghablesh ashhad vasiyat
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: :ی
<narcislinux> erghezi:  ino didi ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613189
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: نه بذار ببینم چیه
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: عجب! مشکل بدی
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: همه مشکل رو به لب تابش نسبت دادن :))))
<erghezi> ‎sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/journal-commit
<erghezi> ‏یکی این راه حل رو داده!
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: ده باری ریست دادم :(
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: اشکم رو در اورد دیگه
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: جالبه sudo startx رو می زنم
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: دسکتاب بالا میاد! ولی در حالت ریشه
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: startx خالی که می زنم دسکتاب میخواد بالا بیاد
<the-light> erghezi: dakhel ginez ino bayad sabt koni navid!
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: ولی صفحه سیاه میاد
<erghezi> ‏the-light: نمی دونم چرا بازی میده منو :(((
<erghezi> ‏the-light: چه بدی کردم بهش؟
<the-light> erghezi: driver oss nasb ke nakardi baraye graphic?
<erghezi> ‏the-light: درایور رسمی انویدیا رو نصبیدم!
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ولی اصلن مشکل xorg نیست آخه
<the-light> erghezi: vaghti safe siah mishe be ina rabt peyda mikone gheyre mostaghim ya UI
<erghezi> ‏the-light: صفحه سیاه نمیشه!
<erghezi> ‏the-light: میره مستقیم ترمینال
<erghezi> ‏the-light: بعد من دستی میزنم startx
<erghezi> ‏the-light: با سودو هم می زنم قشنگ بالا همیاد
<erghezi> ‏the-light: بدون سودو صفحه سیاه میاد!
<erghezi> ‏the-light: اگه مشکل گرافیکی باشه که با سودو نباید بیاد بالا
<the-light> erghezi: aha pas intorie
<the-light> erghezi: kernel ro che dastkari i kardi?
<erghezi> ‏the-light: کرنل که جدا دستکاری کرده بودم
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ولی کرنل اصلی اوبونتو هم هست
<erghezi> ‏the-light: الان تو کرنل اصلی اومدم
<erghezi> ‏the-light: حالا باز تست میکنم کرنل اصلی رو... امیدوارم مشکلی نباشه :(
<erghezi> ‏the-light: مشکل بود میرم آرچ اصن :ي
<the-light> erghezi: ghablesh chizi ro dastkari nakarde budi ke intori shod?
<erghezi> ‏the-light: من اصن به کرنل اصلی دست نمی زنم
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ببین فقط این برنامه پیش فرض اوبونتو از همون اول گیر میداد که هارد من بد سکتوریه
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ولی خب من بهش محل نمی ذارم :ی
<the-light> erghezi: laaghal fschk esh kon khob
<erghezi> ‏the-light: روزی نیست نکنمش خب :ی
<erghezi> ‏the-light: اصلن ی سری دستور پیدا کردم.. که مجبور میکنه قبل بالا اومدن سیستم، چک کنه حتن
<erghezi> ‏the-light: اتقاقن هر بار میرم حالت لایو و چک میکنم... بعدش دیگه مشکلی نیست!
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ولی با ریست بعد مشکل ایجاد میشه :|
<the-light> erghezi: yek chizi ro nemitune save kone baraye hamin kheng mishe bade har reset
<erghezi> ‏the-light: میخوای ی ریست دیگه بدم... شاید درست شده
<erghezi> ‏شاید تو کرنل دستی اینطوری بوده؟
<the-light> erghezi: age ba asli i bede bebin chi mishe
<erghezi> ‏the-light: اوکی الان ی ریست میدمش
<erghezi> ‏the-light: باز دو بار اونجوری شد!
<erghezi> ‏the-light: بار سوم خودش فایل سیستم رو چک کرد
<erghezi> ‏the-light: شانسی اومد بالا
<HooK> Aaghaa format kon Fedora nasb kon!!! :D
<the-light> erghezi: ino dige bayad be khode developer ubuntu begi!
<erghezi> ‏HooK: فدورا که عمرن :)
<erghezi> ‏HooK: نهایتش میرم آرچ :ی
<HooK> Befarmaa! the-light ham javaabet kard!!! Aakhe man nemidunam mellat iran moshkeleshun baa Fedora chie?! :D
<narcislinux> erghezi:  chi shod ?
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: هیچی... باید تستای بیشتر کنم... درس نشه میرم آرچ
<narcislinux> :))
<narcislinux> erghezi: az kart gerafik bod moshkel ya hano malom nist ?
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: نه از هارده... مربوط به گرافیک نیست
<ramanK> khoda aghebate maro be kheir kone !
<ramanK> taraf umade mige man taze ba linux ashna shodam be man distro marefi konid
<ramanK> un yeki javab dade mige ubuntu begir badesh kernelesho compile kone !
<ramanK> akhe un taze kare bichare kernelo compile kone ke chi beshe ?!!! baziya ye dusti haye khale kherse i daran ke adam ta'ajob mikone !
 * ramanK khast takhliye ruhi beshe
<the-light> ramanK: ahyanan hamun shakhsi nist ke mikhast maghale compile kernel baraye course e OS bede?
<ramanK> the-light: !
<ramanK> the-light: in yekio khabar nadashtam ;)
<the-light> ramanK: felan openbsd ro bechasb ba in daste gol e jadid :)
<ramanK> the-light: nagu ke vaghti khabaro khundam dashtam shakh dar miyavordam !!!
<the-light> ramanK: kheyli pas bude harki bude!
<ramanK> the-light: hala baz khoda leader project ro rahmat kone ghaziyaro alani karde !
<the-light> past*
<ramanK> the-light: akhe tu project open source i ke 24 sa'at dare audit mishe kheili ajibe bade 10 sal hanuz hamchin chizi fahmide nashode bashe
<ramanK> the-light: mozu mohem ine ke OpenBSD kheili az technology haye security sayere OS haye opensource ro ham tolid karde
<the-light> ramanK: bayad azash shekayat konan age mishe!
<ramanK> the-light: az FBI shekayat konan ?!!!!
<the-light> ramanK: ham FBI ham aoon yaroo!
<ramanK> the-light: ajab jor'ati dari shoma ke migi az FBI shekayat konan !!! :D
<the-light> ramanK: in khabaro tarjome kon bede be TV iran, fekr konam poole khubi bedan! service kardane FBI ham be dast migiran!
<ramanK> the-light: :))
<ramanK> the-light: felan hamin wikileaks baraye chand mah kafiye ;)
<narcislinux> erghezi:  aha ye chiz yadam omad on file dev/fdisk faghat partishenayi ke mount misano neshon mide vali listi ke topsh partishenayi ke bayad mount beshano neveshte yadame ye ja digan
 * narcislinux alan on yadesh nemiyad
 * WhiteCrow1 salam be baro bax e chanal e ubuntu 
<payam> WhiteCrow1: salam :D
<WhiteCrow1> payam: salam baba chetori
<payam> WhiteCrow1: moshkele Ubuntuyi dari?! ;)
<WhiteCrow1> LOL
<WhiteCrow1> na
<WhiteCrow1> payam: bia on var
 * payam test mikone
<payam> WhiteCrow1: Arch?
<WhiteCrow1> payam: na
<kiarash> i'm tired of ubuntu  it is really hard. but icant leave. seems i'm in love
<jeus> salam nixoeen
<nixoeen> jeus: hi
<jeus> nixoeen, man ubuntu ro dobare nasb kardam hala mikham mysql 5.5 ro nasb konam
<jeus> nixoeen, ye seri karharo ham kardam az inja http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/binary-installation.html ama nemidonam nasb shode ya na ?
<nixoeen> jeus: too repository ha mage nist ?
<jeus> na 5.5 nist
<jeus> man daram 5.5.7 ro nasb mikonam to rep ha faghat  5.1 hast nixoeen
<nixoeen> jeus: khob tafavote khassi too 5.5 hast ke too 5.1 nadare va lazemesh dari ?
<jeus> are kheyli stable tare va debugesh kheyli behtar shode
<jeus> makhsoosan base man ke ba procedure ha va query hay khafan saro kar daram kheyli aliye
<jeus> nixoeen, man tamam maraheli ro ke gofte bood ro raftam ama nemidoonam chera kar nemikone?
<nixoeen> jeus: khob bebin ba ps ke aslan run e ?
<jeus> na run nist
<jeus> nixoeen, remote kon inghadr ham kkhodeto aziyat nakon
<nixoeen> jeus: remote maale mavagheye khasse, na hamishe
<nixoeen> jeus: khob pas run nashode dige, run esh kon
<nixoeen> jeus: run shod ?
<nixoeen> jeus: aslan chi ro zadi ke run she ?
<jeus> nixoeen, ps aux |grep mysql  ==> root     16745  0.0  0.0   5200   296 pts/1    T    Dec16   0:00 sudo bin/mysqld_safe --user=mysql
<nixoeen> jeus: khob pas gha'edatan bayad up bashe
<nixoeen> jeus: usere mysql ro dorost kardi dige ?
<jeus> nixoeen, bebin vaghti ke ba apt-get nasb mikardam user va pas va socket ro miporsid
<jeus> nixoeen, ama hala hich
<jeus> nixoeen, 1 chetor bayad user root va pas 123456789 ro behesh bedam ?
<nixoeen> jeus: ba tanzimate default miad dige, password ham nadare
<jeus> nixoeen, 2 chetor bayad socket set konam
<jeus> nixoeen, 3  chetor bayad harvaght system bala miyad run bashe ?
<nixoeen> jeus: ba commande mysql vasl mishi behesh o password set mikoni
<nixoeen> jeus: socket fekr konam by default sakhte beshe
<nixoeen> jeus: agaram nashe, too config file esh set kon (my.cnf
<nixoeen> )
<jeus> nixoeen, pas alan mysqld_safe yani run hast ?
<nixoeen> jeus: havaset be permission e jayi ke socket hast ham bashe
<jeus> nixoeen, bezar az aval berim
<jeus> nixoeen, hame chi ro felan faramoosh kon  ghadam be ghadam jolo berim
<nixoeen> jeus: gha'edatan bayad ye mysqld e khali ham bashe, vali bara run shodan va log gereftanesh mysqld_safe kafie
<nixoeen> jeus: alan busy am, vaghtesho nadaram ghadam be ghadam
<jeus> nixoeen, :(
<nixoeen> jeus: inja gofte log gereftan ro chejuri fa'al koni: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysqld-safe.html
<jeus> nixoeen, khoda vakili  remote kon rash bendaz manam yad begiram
<nixoeen> jeus: inam bara inke mogheye boot run beshe: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<soroush> baxataye taghazaye nasbe pachage haye gheyre ghabele etemad cekar bayad konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-17
<faustisch> soroush, این خطا دقیقاً چیه؟
<faustisch> soroush, دقیقاً چیکار میخواین بکنین؟
<soroush> faustisch: update
<soroush> faustisch: Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<soroush> faustisch: systemam italiayie
<faustisch> soroush, Ingilisce bilmiyorum
<faustisch> soroush, Italiaca bilmiyorum
<faustisch> soroush, انگلیسیش کن
<faustisch> soroush, من که نمیفهمم چیه
<soroush> bezar
<soroush> faustisch: requesting non trusted packages bayad beshe
<soroush> faustisch:  man translationproject.org ro gashtam nabud tarjomeye daghighesh
<soroush> tu ubuntu-it ham kasi nabud javabam bede :(
<faustisch> soroush, شرمنده کمکی از من بر نمیاد
<faustisch> soroush, ایتالیایی می‌خونی؟
<soroush> faustisch: xahesh mikonam
<soroush> faustisch: vali be nazaram miad to almani mixuni ;)
<faustisch> soroush, نه، ادبیات انگلیسی می‌خونم
<soroush> faustisch: sudo apt-get upgrade zadam javab dad
<faustisch> soroush, Faustischer Mensch
<faustisch> soroush, Faustischer Mensch = انسان فاوستی
<jeus> nixoeen, ye soal azat daram
<soroush> faustisch: Das Roman Faust mir gefält sehr
<soroush> faustisch: Das Roman Faust gefält mir sehr
<jeus> nixoeen, toye in link nahve nasb ro zade . http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/binary-installation.html
<soroush> Das Verb ist immer am zweiten Position
<nixoeen> soroush: Hier muss man Persisch oder Englisch sprechen :)
<soroush> :)
<jeus> nixoeen, man hame in karharo ham kardam
<nixoeen> jeus: begu, vali sari, busy am
<faustisch> soroush, من تازه فردا وقت انستیتو گوتمه
<soroush> nixoeen: Das weiß ich schon
<jeus> nixoeen, baeed az anjam bayad mysqld ro ejra konam ?
<faustisch> soroush, باید خیلی زود برم تو صف
<soroush> manam ye zamani ÖKF miraftam
<faustisch> soroush, اتریش؟
<jeus> nixoeen, ta server run she ?
<soroush> faustisch: are! az un be estelah Göthe behtare
<nixoeen> jeus: na, mysqld_safe ro
<jeus> nixoeen, mysql_safe karesh chiye ?
<faustisch> soroush, استاداش که همونن، ولی همه میگن اتریش بهتره هم جوش هم بچه‌هاش هم اعصاب خوردی ثبت نام نداره
<nixoeen> jeus: ya inke behtare init scriptesho ejra koni ke khode un mysqld_safe ro run mikone
<faustisch> soroush, به من گفته ۲۵اُم تا ۳۰اُم
<faustisch> soroush, به نظرت فردا بازه؟
<soroush> faustisch: Göthe tu iran rasmi nist vali ÖKF rasmie. Vaghean zire nazare sefarate otrish
<faustisch> soroush, گوته روی سردرش زده جمهوری فدرال آلمان
<soroush> faustisch: nemidunam keya bazan.
<jeus> nixoeen, scriptesh  ine 'mysql_install_db'
<soroush> faustisch: sardaresho vel kon
<faustisch> soroush, akhe "coat of arms"-e Alman dare!
<soroush> faustisch: man bargardam iran edameye ÖKF ro midam
<jeus> nixoeen, baed az ejra mysqld_safe nemitonam connect sham ?
<faustisch> soroush, همم، الان ایتالیایی؟
<soroush> faustisch: are
<faustisch> faustisch, یه مدرسهٔ ایتالیایی تو ایرانه من خیلی دوست دارم برم، ولی مثل اینکه ثبت نامش مصیبت داره
<nixoeen> jeus: un script ke maale nasbe
<nixoeen> jeus: uno ke bayad bezani dar har soorat!
<jeus> nixoeen, pas script mysqld_safe kodome ?
<faustisch> soroush, من واسه ارشد می‌خوام برم آلمان
<soroush> faustisch: man hamunja sabte nam kardam. do term xundam umadam italabad
<faustisch> soroush, ایول، چه جالب
<nixoeen> faustisch: Pas bejash Toefl begir :D
<jeus> nixoeen, manzooret hamoon fileshe dige (man fekr kardam ye scrip dige ro migi)
<soroush> faustisch: alam jaye xubie pesar Deutsch über alles
<soroush> faustisch: alam jaye xubie pesar Deutsch über alles
<faustisch> soroush, دانشگاهاش پولین یا مثل آلمان مجانیه؟
<soroush> faustisch: majanian vali ye puli baraye maliat migiran. ma 500tayi dadim. shayad ta 900 tam piade shi
<nixoeen> jeus: uni e ke too /etc/init.d e
<faustisch> soroush, الان خواهرم تو آلمان سالی ۵۰۰ یورو میده
<soroush> shayadam bishtar faustisch
<faustisch> soroush, دوسلدورف، دکترا
<jeus> nixoeen, aya in mysqld_safe faghat base rah andazi avaliye mysql ast va baed az config va set  kardan socket va user va pass bayad mysqld ro ejra kard ?
<faustisch> soroush, هممم
<soroush> faustisch: doktora puli dus nadaram. doktora yani hammali
<soroush> faustisch: doktora ke bashi bayad pulam behet bedan
<faustisch> soroush, الان چی می‌خونی؟
<nixoeen> jeus: mysqld_safe check mikone ke aya dorost run shode, dobare gaahi restart mikone, ...
<nixoeen> jeus: va khoda Google ro afarid :) http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysqld-safe.html
<faustisch> soroush, من الان تو ایران ۱۵۰۰ یورو حقوقمه ۵۰۰ یورو که پولی نیس
<faustisch> soroush, ;)
<jeus> nixoeen, mysqld_safe man to 'safe'  akharesh mondam yani age dorsot run she ok ast (akhe khoda google ro afarid vali man zaban Enam ye kam moshkel daram)
<soroush> faustisch: manye mohandesi shimi tu iran xundam. alan daram ye mohandesi computeram inja mixunam. man adame goshadiam :) tu iran amalan hichvaght kar nakaradam
<faustisch> soroush, ایول، جفت رشته‌هاتو دوس دارم
<soroush> faustisch: ok. shad bashi pesar! man halam xub nist miram bexabam
<faustisch> soroush, شب خوش
<nixoeen> jeus: mysqld_safe adds some safety features such as restarting the server when an error occurs and logging runtime information to an error log file. NetWare-specific behaviors are listed later in this section.
<soroush> faustisch: manam toro dus daram. Kollan Faust ro dus daram. ;)
<soroush> shab xosh faustisch
<nixoeen> jeus: saade gofte. Yekam roo zabanet kaar kon, kareto raah mindaze
<jeus> nixoeen, okeye gereftam chi shod  hala ke mikham nasb konam gir mide be in
<jeus> The program 'mysqld_safe' can be found in the following packages:
<jeus>  * mysql-server-5.1
<jeus>  * mysql-cluster-server-5.1
<jeus> nixoeen, bebakhshid manzooram nasb nabood ejra bood (mysqld_safe)
<jeus> nixoeen, be nazaret inha bayad nasb shan ? chon be nazaram man mikham mysql 5.5 nasb konam age inharo nasb konam chi az mysql 5.5 ?
<nixoeen> jeus: bekhatere ine ke mysqld_safe too jayi nist ke too PATH et bashe
<jeus> chera to path hast
<jeus> ls ke mizanam okeye
<jeus> dide mishe
<jeus> kodom yeki doroste "sudo mysqld_safe" or "sudo sh msyqld_safe" or "mysqld_safe"?
<nixoeen> jeus: ls ke mizani ?!
<nixoeen> jeus: chera esme mano avvale message hat nemizani!
<jeus> forget
<nixoeen> jeus: ./mysqld_safe &
<jeus> nixoeen, forget :D
<nixoeen> jeus: daghighan too hamun linki ke dadi hast
<jeus> alan mysqld_safe ro run kardam ok shode
<jeus> bayastam ghablesh sudo va baeedesh --user=mysql ro bezanam
<jeus> nixoeen, nafahmidam --user karesh chiye ?
<jeus> nixoeen, moshakash mikone ke in ps male kodom usere?
<jeus> nixoeen, va "&" base chiye ?
<jeus> nixoeen, alan mysqld_safe run shode   dashtam mikhondam bebinam ke bayad che kar konam hala
<nixoeen> jeus: user moshakhas mikoni dastresish dar sathe che useri bashe
<nixoeen> jeus: va & mige too background ejra she
<jeus> nixoeen, hala man bayad in karharo anjam bedam ==> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/starting-server.html
<jeus> nixoeen, hasti ?
<nixoeen> jeus: khob anjam bede, chera elam mikoni
<jeus> nixoeen, man nagereftam daghighan naghsh in mysqld_safe chiye
<nixoeen> jeus: negah mikone ke mysqld be khoobi ejra beshe
<jeus> nixoeen, yani ta in ejra nashe mysqld ejra nemishe ?
<nixoeen> jeus: chera, mishe
<jeus> nixoeen, man tamam marahel ro anjam dadam mysqld_safe ro ham ejra kardam hala mikham mysqld ro ke server aslime run konam aya aval bayad socket va pass va ... ro tanzim konam baed run konam ?
<jeus> nixoeen, ya inke aval run konam baeed oonharo tanzim konam ?
<jeus> nixoeen, naghsh optionhay in mysald_safe inja chiye ?
<nixoeen> mysqld_safe khodesh mysqld ro run mikone
<jeus> nixoeen, pas vaghti man zadam pas aux |grep mysql bayad to process ham bebinam ke mysql run hast ama amalan in etefagh nayoftade (moshkel kojast)
<nixoeen> jeus: log e mysqld_safe ro fa'al kon, bebin chi mige
<nixoeen> jeus: albate man hamishe ba init script inaro run mikonam, dar natije shayad parameteri chizi bekhay mysqld_safe
<nixoeen> jeus: mostaghim ham mysqld ro run koni kareto raah mindaze, vali behtare az mysqld_safe estefade koni
<jeus> nixoeen, bebin in dastore sudo /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqld_safe --log-error=/home/jeus/desktop/ali.txt
<jeus> akhe mostaghim run nemishe
<jeus> nixoeen, az kheyresh gozashtam bego chetor mysql 5.1 ro nasb konam
<nixoeen> jeus: unayi ke nasb kardi ro avval hamaro paak mikoni, badesham ke : sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<jeus> nixoeen, in oracle ass hole ye file deb base in nadade
<nixoeen> jeus: ghablesham ke daste SUN bud ham deb nadasht
<jeus> nixoeen, akhe haroomzade ha khob mitonan base windows khaymali konan ama base file .msi bedan base har versioni ama base lenoox kos kesh deleshoon var nimiyad
<jeus> nixoeen, asabm khorde os amo taze avaz kardam yeki az dalilash in bood ke mysql 5.5 ro nasb konam ama akharesham injoori dalam mikham in modir tosee mysql ro gir biyaram kharesho begam kos kesho
<jeus> nixoeen, man beram felan dast u ham dard nakone ke inghadr ba sabro hosele javabamo dadi
<nixoeen> jeus: 1 rooz ham roosh vaght nazashti, bishtar bezari dorost mishe. in kalamat ham inja nagoo, log mishe
<jeus> nixoeen, akhe man pas farda bayad proje tahvil bedam az sobhi mano heyroon karde
<jeus> nixoeen, na chi migam az dishab akhar vaght
<nixoeen> jeus: kasi ke 2 rooze dige tahvile project dare nemiad OSesho dobare nasb kone
<nixoeen> jeus: khob hanuz 1 hafte nashode :)
<jeus> nixoeen, harf u matin nabayestam avaz konam ama koli dasht aziyatam mikard desktopesh moshkel dasht
<jeus> nixoeen, bikhiyal man beram ye 10 min esterahat konam asabam biyad sare jash
<nixoeen> jeus: ok, manam raftam
<nixoeen> jeus: bye
<jeus> nixoeen, bye
<mrmohsen> sghl
<mrmohsen> salam
<mrmohsen> به من چندتا اطلاعات از وی پی ان دادن گفتن با نرم افزار سیسکو وی پی ان کلاینت بازش کن
<mrmohsen> اما این اطلاعات رو نمیدونم توی اوبونتو باید کجاش وارد کنم
<mrmohsen> چون اسماشون فرق داره
<mrmohsen> اطلاعاتی که به من دادن اینه؛
<mrmohsen> connection entry
<mrmohsen> description
<mrmohsen> host
<mrmohsen> name
<mrmohsen> pass
<mrmohsen> ????????????????????????????
<jeus> سلام دوستان من می خوام یک آدرس را توی یک فایل sh عوض کنم اما بعد از عوض کردن دوباره همون مقدار قبلی را می ده کسی می تونه کمک کنه بگه مشکل من چیه ؟
<jeus> کسی اینجا برنامه نویسی فایلهای sh را کار کرده ؟
<jomjome> =)
<jomjome> salam be hame
<jomjome> :*
<ilius> ketchupe: salam
<jomjome> ilius, :D
<ilius> jomjome: new nickname? :D
<jomjome> are
<ilius> jomjome: :)
<jomjome> =)
<jeus> بچه ها من می خواهم توی متغییر $PATH یک آدرس جدید وارد کنم باید چه کنم ؟
<jeus> بچه ها من می خواهم توی متغییر $PATH یک آدرس جدید وارد کنم باید چه کنم ؟
<jeus> بچه ها من می خواهم توی متغییر $PATH یک آدرس جدید وارد کنم باید چه کنم ؟
<jeus> بچه ها من می خواهم توی متغییر $PATH یک آدرس جدید وارد کنم باید چه کنم ؟
<jeus> بچه ها من می خواهم توی متغییر $PATH یک آدرس جدید وارد کنم باید چه کنم ؟
<jeus> بچه ها من می خواهم توی متغییر $PATH یک آدرس جدید وارد کنم باید چه کنم ؟
<jeus> بچه ها من می خواهم توی متغییر $PATH یک آدرس جدید وارد کنم باید چه کنم ؟
<jeus> btavakkoli, salam
<btavakkoli> jeus: این جور تکرار کردن تو آی آر سی دیگه جواب نمیده :) لطفا یک سوال را یک بار بپرس !!!!
<jeus> btavakkoli, salam
<jeus> btavakkoli, poastam kandde shode az parirooz daram mysql nasb mikonam nemitonam ye komak behem midi
<jeus> btavakkoli, chand ja gir kardam nemidonam che konam be nazaram age rahnamayim koni karam rah miyofte
<btavakkoli> jeus: just google it
<jeus> btavakkoli, akhe google ebhamam ro ke dige hal nemikone
<btavakkoli> jeus: http://www.pylearn.com/fa/forum/index.php?topic=988.msg4529#msg4529
<btavakkoli> jeus: ابهامت رو این جا بپرس اگه کسی بلد باشه میگه - لازم نیست کسی را پینگ کنی
<jeus> btavakkoli, یکی نیست ریموت کنه مشکل من حل بشه الان ۲ روی نصب mysql کار کنیم قاعدا حل میشه
<jeus> btavakkoli, akhe kheyli too dar too hast
<btavakkoli> jeus: سوالات را مرحله به مرحله بپرس اگه کسی بود جواب میده - شاید کسی بدونه و وقت نداشته باشه اصلا
<btavakkoli> jeus: تو آی آر سی‌های خارجی که شلوغ تر هست هم برو سریع تر جواب می گیری
<jeus> btavakkoli, akhe moshkel injast ke harf mano nemifahman  va ye kam moshkel daram ba EN
<mohammad> salam
<Guest85241> kasi nemidune che tor mishe package php ro dowbload kard
<Guest85241> hello
<Guest85241> how can i download php package without connecting to internet
<jeus> Guest85241, manzooret az package php chi hast ?
<jeus> دوستان کسی هست به کامپیوتر من ریموت کنه و کمک بده مشکل نصب مای سه کو ال حل شه ؟
<hamid12> salam bacheha
<hamid12> haletooooooooooon chetore?
<hamid12> bacheha aziz ye soal daram
<hamid12> winrar nasb kardam vali iconesh to application accessories nemiad
<hamid12> che bayad bokonam?
<ramanK> jeus: ping
<jeus> ramanK, pong
<ramanK> jeus: moshkele MySQL chie?
<hamid12> ki midoone chekar bayad konam?
<jeus> ramanK, man chon mikham az akharin ver mysql estefade konam bayad az package binary estefade namayam va be hamin jahat bayad ye seri config anjam bedam base alan gij shodam
<jeus> ramanK, albate ta ye maraheli jolo raftam ama baz gir kardam
<jeus> ramanK, fekr mikonam age yeki remote kone va daghighan befahme ke man che kardam kheyli sari dorost she
<hamid12> winrar chejooori kar  mikone?????????????
<ramanK> hamid12: yekami sabur bashid age kasi bedune komak mikone
<ramanK> jeus: alan az mysql-5.5.8-linux2.6-i686.tar.gz mikhastin estefade konin ?
<jeus> are abate man 5.5.7 ro dl kardam va daram  nasb mikonam hich farghi nadaran az nazar nasb
<hamid12> ok
<hamid12> sabr mikonim
<hamid12> sabr
<hamid12> sabr sabr
<ramanK> hamid12: in winrar ro az koja peida kardin vase nasb?
<jeus> ramanK, winrar base linux mikhay ?
<hamid12> apt-get install rar
<hamid12> apt-get install urar
<ramanK> jeus: manzuram un bakhshe linux generic va pasvande tar.gz bud
<hamid12> bale
<hamid12> ubuntu 10.10
<jeus> are tar.gz bood
<ramanK> jeus: age ssh mitunid bedid man ham ye negahi konam shayad chizi be zehnam resid
<jeus> hamid_rostami, alan daghighan injam http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/unix-postinstallation.html   ghesmat 8 tom
<jeus> man team viewer nasb daram
<jeus> ramanK, ba teamviewer mitoni remote koni ?
<ramanK> jeus: na , moshkele bandwidth daram
<jeus> ramanK, ssh bayad ip valid dashte bashi ?
<ramanK> jeus: bali
<jeus> man nadaram IP valid :(
<ramanK> hamid12: un rar ke shoma nasb kardi ke GUI nadare zaheran
<jeus> ramanK, chera rast click kon ro file rar extract mikone
<ramanK> jeus: in bande khoda zaheran moshkelesh ine ke chera tu menu application iconesh nemiyad
<hamid12> hala bayad che kar konam
<hamid12> ?
<hamid12> afarin moshkelam hamine
<jeus> ramanK, mage bayad biyad ? in faghat ye app ke extract mikone
<ramanK> jeus: man ham fekr mikonam GUI nadashte bashe , vase hamin az ishun in soalo porsidam
<jeus> hamid12, akhe tavaghooe dari han maloome taze kari
<hamid12> man ke chizi nagoftam
<hamid12> are taze karam
<hamid12> eftekharamn mikonam
<jeus> hamid12, bebin yeki az khobihay linux ine ke jingolak bazi az khodesh dar nemiyae va alaki shologh nemikone
<hamid12> barikala be linux
<jeus> age ye API base extract kardan file hay rar dari kafiye ke baed az right click roye file rar file rar ro betoni extract koni na inke koli item va ... basash biyare hamid12
<hamid12> ok
<hamid12> man alan mikham ye foldero zip konam
<hamid12> chijooorie?
<jeus> alan ye file rar dl kon baed age natoonesti extractesh koni man khodam barat miyaramesh to menu
<jeus> hamid12, ro folder rast click kon va bezan compress
<hamid12> agha hale
<hamid12> ok
<hamid12> dame shomaha kheili kheili garm
<jeus> dame linux garm
<hamid12> barikala be linux agha
<hamid12> mara raftim
<hamid12> bye
<jeus> بچه ها کسی یادش هست چطور به یک سرور که pas داره می شه کانکت شد ؟
<royaflash> salam
<royaflash> inja kasy hast
<royaflash> kasy inja ba crontab kar karde ?
<royaflash> kasy inja nist
<jeus> salam nixoeen
<jeus> nixoeen, yadet miyad ye ba mysql 5.1 man kharb bood 2 ta dastoor dadi ok shod ?
<jeus> nixoeen, reinstallesh kardam man kole dastoraro save karde boodam hala harchi migardam peydashoon nemikonam
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> jussi: hey amigo, nice 2 c u ;)
<Dark-Sun> ها ها!
<Dark-Sun> این رباته بالاخره سرش رو به باد داد!
<Dark-Sun> من و این همه خوشبختی محاله!
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: درس خوبی واسه تو بوده
 * Dark-Sun thinks all bots must go down! ... :P
<Dark-Sun> wtf!...
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3 looks dizzy :P
<jeus> nixoeen,
<Dark-Sun> ابری نیست. بادی نیست. می‌نشینم لب حوض... (سهراب)
<Dark-Sun> می‌گه: دامبو! اسب پرنده .... ولی دامبو فیل بود!
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعید جووون، گود ایونینگ هانی
<Dark-Sun> :)
<jeus> nixoeen,
<nixoeen> jeus: ?
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: ziad sarbesare lubotu3 bezari kicket mikone ha!
<jeus> nixoeen, yadet miyad ye bar mysql 5.1 ro systemam moshkel dasht nasb nemishod rash endakhti ?
<nixoeen> jeus: na
<jeus> nixoeen, alan dobare hamoon joor shode
<jeus> man ghablan file kole karhayi ro ke gofti bokonam save karde booda, baed ba hamoon nasb mikardam
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: سلام خوشکلم. بهش نمی‌یاد اینکاره باشه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<jeus> nixoeen, hala file ro gom kardam
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: mire bozorgtaresho miare ;)
<nixoeen> jeus: goftam ke, yadam nemiad chi ro migi
<jeus> nixoeen, yadam miyad ke kole mysql ro pak kardim oon moghe dobare nasb kardim
<nixoeen> jeus: dobare begu moshkel kojast, begam chikar koni
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: is he right? u know any1 bigger than urself?
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dark-Sun> c? it's just a crazy bot!
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: ha ?
<Dark-Sun> :))
<jeus> nixoeen, vaghti ke dastoor mysql -u root -p ro mizanam ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
 * Dark-Sun is listening to a story...
<nixoeen> jeus: khob in yani nemitune be socket esh vasl she
<nixoeen> jeus: shayad too tanzimatesh socket ro fa'al nakardi, ya addressesh ye chize digast
<nixoeen> jeus: ya inke mysql run nist
<jeus> nixoeen, fekr konam run nist
<nixoeen> jeus: khob uno mituni ba ps bebini
<jeus> are ba ps aux |grep mysql  zadam process nabood
<jeus> nixoeen, are ba ps aux |grep mysql  zadam process nabood
<nixoeen> jeus: ok pas, run esh kon
<jeus> ba dastoor sudo start mysql run nemishe
<nixoeen> jeus: khob too log haro bebin che errori mide, ya inke hamun moghe che errori mide ?
<jeus> nixoeen, Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<jeus> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<nixoeen> jeus: khob too Ubuntu bayad az service bejash estefade koni
<nixoeen> jeus: sudo service mysql restart
<jeus> nixoeen, sudo service mysql restart   restart: Unknown instance:
<jeus> nixoeen, sudo service mysql start start: Job failed to start
<nixoeen> jeus: khob hala log esh chi mige ?
<jeus> log koja hast ?
<jeus> nixoeen, log koja hast ?
<jeus> nixoeen, bebin in rabti dare ?
<nixoeen> jeus: mitune too /var/log/syslog bashe
<jeus> Dec 17 21:33:37 jeus init: mysql pre-start process (31934) terminated with status 1
<jeus> nixoeen, Dec 17 21:33:37 jeus init: mysql pre-start process (31934) terminated with status 1
<nixoeen> jeus: dige ?
<hasanhabibi> ilius: ping
<ilius> hasanhabibi: :)
<jeus> nixoeen, http://pastebin.com/btnT3JQf
<ilius> hasanhabibi: khubi?
<hasanhabibi> ilius: salam ;-) chetori ?
<ilius> salam
<hasanhabibi> ilius: mamnoon nazaret chie ? aria2 vs. axel
<ilius> khub
<ilius> hmmm nemidunam
<hasanhabibi> ilius: man ba aria2 hak mikonam felan !
<ilius> ba hich kodum ziad kar nakardam
<hasanhabibi> ilius: to ba chi ?
<nixoeen> jeus: mysql et dorost nasb nashode
<ilius> wget
<hasanhabibi> ilius: aha ok :D
<ilius> :D
<nixoeen> jeus: ino benevis: sudo apt-get --remove --purge mysql-common
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: salam khoobi ?
<nixoeen> jeus: va age porsid database haro va tanzimato paak bokone, begu Are
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: khoobam :)
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: hmm nazaret hie ? aria2 vs. axel
<hasanhabibi> chie*
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: man hamishe wget estefade mikonam
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: ee
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: ok !
<ilius> hasanhabibi: hads bezan be che toziai swich kardam :D
<hasanhabibi> ilius: chi ?
<hasanhabibi> ilius: mashkook :D
<ilius> hasanhabibi: arch
<hasanhabibi> ilius: LOL
<hasanhabibi> ilius: 1+ key ?
<ilius> hasanhabibi: 2 haftei mishe
<hasanhabibi> ilius: aha WM chi nasbedi ?
<ilius> hasanhabibi: ba gnome
<hasanhabibi> ilius: aha alie arash ham ba Gnome dare
<ilius> hasanhabibi: :)
<hasanhabibi> ilius: va ba VGA ATI !
<hasanhabibi> ilius: net gerefti mage ? ya hamoon sherkat UP mikoni ?
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: test zadam to server aria2 maaghool tare :D
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: makhsoosan torrent ro ba soraat ali migire !
<ilius1> dc
<hasanhabibi> ilius1: net gerefti mage ? ya hamoon sherkat UP mikoni ?
<hasanhabibi> ilius1: uhum
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: torrent ? rtorrent ro test kardi ?
<ilius1> gprs am alan
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: uhum oonam nasbe
<ilius1> are sherkat dl mikonam
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: agha vase SE kooom khoobe bezaraet ?
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: SE ?
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: yani sakht file torrent va SEED* kardan
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: ?
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: bara Torrent man faghat az BitTornado va rtorrent estefade kardam
<jeus> nixoeen, be nazaram kamel pakesh kard
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: aha ok
<ilius1> transmission :P
<jeus> nixoeen, hala chi bezanam ?
<nixoeen> jeus: khob sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<nixoeen> ilius1: eftezahe!
<hasanhabibi> ilius1: na saeed ye bar ba aria2 begier bebion he mikone ! utorrent windows mizare to jibesh :D
<ilius1> hmmm, man ziad az torrent dl nemikonam
<jeus> nixoeen, be nazaram dar az ro system unpack mikone dl nemikone
<jeus> nixoeen, alan nasb kard
<nixoeen> jeus: mohem nist
<ilius1> hasanhabibi: Despicable Me ro didi?
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: inam projet khoobie >>> http://fatrat.dolezel.info
<hasanhabibi> ilius1: fek konam na vasa chek konam
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: man aslan niazi be download manager nadaram. wget kafie dige, mage adam chikar mikhad bokone
<ilius> hasanhabibi: jadide ha
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: aha soraatet OK hast ?
<ilius> hasanhabibi: bebin khili ghashange
<hasanhabibi> ilius: na hek kardam nadiam ino !
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: 8mbps ya 32mbps e aksaran, daneshgah ham ke 100mbps
<hasanhabibi> ilius: keifiat balash oomade
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: aha khoob khilie !!!!!
<ilius> hasanhabibi: are
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: dochare afsordehi mofrat shodam :D
<hasanhabibi> afsordegi*
<hasanhabibi> ilius: chetore ?
<ilius> hasanhabibi: chera?
<ilius> hasanhabibi: un alie
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: maa ha ham ghadim ba 28kbps be internet vasl mishodim, dialup
<jeus> nixoeen, ok Radif shod damet garm
<jeus> nixoeen, mamnoon
<nixoeen> jeus: khahesh
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: uhum man ADSL vasl misham !
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: unmoghe adsl ei dar kar nabud khob :)
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: are
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: kollan ghabl taresham ke faghat BBS bud
<hasanhabibi> ilius: bia inja ro bebin :D
<hasanhabibi> ilius: http://www.divxturka.net/mkv-mp4-rmvb-movies/
<nixoeen> hasanhabibi: kollan az internet khabari nabud ...
<hasanhabibi> ilius: :P
<hasanhabibi> nixoeen: aha ghaim migi .... vali alanam hamhi khabari nist faghat esmesh por soraate !
<hasanhabibi> ilius: kanal nabood shod nabayad inja link midaam :D
<hasanhabibi> ilius: uoon anjoman pore filme har roozam chand ta jadeed mizare :P
<ilius> alan baz nemishe
<ilius> badan mibinam
<hasanhabibi> ilius: hmm mage to filter dari ?
<hasanhabibi> ilius: ok
<ilius> nemidunam
<ilius> hasanhabibi: in yaourt daghune ha
<Freenet> ilius: http://freeneti8.tk
<hasanhabibi> ilius: :-/
<ilius> hasanhabibi: ooh ta 8 ratfi?
<hasanhabibi> ilius: ai kooft
<hasanhabibi> ilius: :-D
<ilius> :D
<hasanhabibi> ilius: suti :P
<ilius> lol
<hasanhabibi> ilius: boro oonjoori openVPN bezan !
<ilius> hasanhabibi: alan ru mobilam
<hasanhabibi> ilius: aha
<ilius> hasanhabibi: jap rahat tare ha
<hasanhabibi> ilius: pas ino na N900 bekhoon badan piade kon > http://freeneti8.tk/archives/2978
<ilius> hasanhabibi: ru laptop ba jap miram age lazem beshe
<hasanhabibi> ilius: JAP oonja ok hast ? alan ?
<hasanhabibi> ilius: kond bood ke oon !
<ilius> hasanhabibi: are
<hasanhabibi> ilius: az LIST baresh dashte boodam ...
<ilius> hasanhabibi: version e jadidesh alie
<hasanhabibi> ilius: hmmm ok pas UP mishe ;-)
<hasanhabibi> ilius: mamnoon babat khabar
<ilius> hasanhabibi: ghabl az update are aslan daghun bud
<ilius> hasanhabibi: nemidunam chera
<ilius> hasanhabibi: version e jadid miad bayad sari dl koni
<hasanhabibi> ilius: uhum biam post & ... up mikonam felan beram SHAM ...
<ilius> ok
 * WhiteCrow1 baro bax salam
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: salam azizam bidari 1 ? beporsam ?
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  salam bale befarmayd
<WhiteCrow1> pipe file be che mani e
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<narcislinux> nemidonam
<narcislinux> nashnidam
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  bara che kardi ?
<WhiteCrow1> duno ama midonam command pipe in mishe |
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: be EN in doros mishe >> what's pipe file ? and what is  meaning ?
<narcislinux> ahan
<narcislinux> be | migan tonel
<narcislinux> ya lole
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: منظورت چیه پایپ چیه؟
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  > va >> khoroji ro be ye file hedayat mikonan
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: تا حالا پایپ نکردی؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> uhum ama nemidonam pipe file chi e akhe in ja neveshte or possibly divice or pipe file
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: chera aziz
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: یکی از روش‌های ارتباط بین پروسه‌ها ست.
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: ama fek mikonam in chiz e dg i e
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  | ham  khoroji ye dastoro be worodi dastore dige montaghel mikone
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: نه. اینم همونه با این تفاوت که اسمی می‌شه بهش نسبت داد
<Dark-Sun> named pipe
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: command ro midonam ama deghat kon nagofte pipe command gofte pipe file
<Dark-Sun> بهش می‌گن
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: کلاغ سفیده  می‌دونم. همون رو می‌گی که با دستور
<Dark-Sun> mkfifo
<Dark-Sun> ساخته می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: امتحان کن
<Dark-Sun> mkfifo the_pipe
<WhiteCrow1> wait
<Dark-Sun> echo "hello" >the_pipe
<WhiteCrow1> wow
<narcislinux> WhiteCrow1:  inja be onvan fel dare be kar mire fek mikonam na be onvane sefat bara file
<WhiteCrow1> mkfifo chiz e bahali e
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: بله! من دو سه هفته‌ پیش کشفش کرده بودم
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: 1 min wait in mkfifo ro bekhonam
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: :D hehe agha face book dari to ? in chiz hai ke kafsh mikoni ro beza ro face book ma ham bebinim
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: hmmmmmm
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: fek konam hagh ba to e
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: ندارم
<Dark-Sun> مقاله‌ی
<Dark-Sun> named_pipe
<Dark-Sun> توی ویکی پدیا
<Dark-Sun> مثال هم داره
<WhiteCrow1> miram mikhonam
<Dark-Sun> فقط اگه نخواستین دو تا ترمینال باز کنین
<Dark-Sun> آخر دستور اول یک عدد آمپرسند اضافه کنین
<Dark-Sun> &
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmmmm
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: doros migi
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: مگه شک داشتی داداش؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: HEHE
<WhiteCrow1> salam bar ilius
<WhiteCrow1> narcislinux: Dark-Sun thanks
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: link e in maghale ro mitoni bedi
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: خواهش می‌کنم. پولش رو بده!
<Dark-Sun> :P
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: salam
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: zabon eto bekon to :D
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe
<Dark-Sun> ilius: عرض شب بخیر داریم سعید آقا
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: mer30
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: np ;)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: yani beram bekhabam?
<WhiteCrow1> in ilius dg javab e man ro to bazi ja ha nemide
<WhiteCrow1> :'(
<WhiteCrow1> khodesh ham midone
<Dark-Sun> ilius: نه کلید‌ها رو بده من برم یک جفت ازشون بزنم. اون شب گمشون کردم
<WhiteCrow1> koja ro daram migam
<Dark-Sun> شاید با موبایل بوده خب!
<Dark-Sun> هووم؟
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: ha key?
<ilius> are ba mobilam alan
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: gtallk
<WhiteCrow1> :'( dg dosam nadari
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<Dark-Sun> کلاغه بخون:
<ilius> :D
<Dark-Sun> اشکام رو پاک کنم یا نه؟
<Dark-Sun> دوستم داری یا نداری؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: :D
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: dada on budan dalil bar in nemishe ke alan paye system/gushi hastam
 * Dark-Sun esme whiteCrow ro nemidone, va3 hamin "kalagh" sedash mikone ...
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: midonam aziz shokhi mikonam bat jedi nagir
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: Arastoo
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: :)
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: چه اسم قشنگی. تبریــــک می‌گم.
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: lotf dari
<ilius> Dark-Sun: dorugh mige, tu shenasnamash Arash e
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: saeed jan ma hamin jori ham mokhlesetim
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: :D
<Dark-Sun> lol
<ilius> Dark-Sun: khodam shenasnamsh ro sader kardam
<ilius> :D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعید می‌تونی واسه منم یک المثنی صادر کنی؟
<Dark-Sun> لازم دارم!
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<Dark-Sun> :))
<ilius> hmmm parti nadarim ha
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: :D
<ilius> vali bashe bebinam chi mishe
<Dark-Sun> ilius: یعنی پارتی بازی نمی‌کنی؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: بابا رفاقت! من چاکرتم
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ilius> :)
<Dark-Sun> من یک مقاله نوشتم در مورد
<Dark-Sun> effective user id / real user id
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: shenasname jadid ke mikhai sade koni name am ro hamed kon in 1 ki arash ro dos nadaram ke gozashti
<Dark-Sun> http://www.aqlinux.ir/
<Dark-Sun> لطفا هر کسی خوند. نظر بده می‌خوام بدونم تونستم منظور رو برسونم یا نه
<Dark-Sun> البته بیشترش ترجمه (دوبله؟) است.
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: alan web e to e
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: وب سایت لینوکسی خودمه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> دوستش دارم!
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: tabrik
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: bookmark
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: مرسی. خواهش می‌کنم. لطف دارین.
<Dark-Sun> شرمنده می‌کنین
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: esme kuchik ro be in rahati nemishe avaz kard
<Dark-Sun> :")
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: mikhasti havaseto jam koni :D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعید کارت ملی نه! کارت سوخت هم صادر می‌کنین؟
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: hala boro 500 toman ro variz kon
<Dark-Sun> ظهری گم شده. حوصله ندارم بگردم پیداش کنم
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: okay ama ghesti chon man faghir am
<ilius> man dige beram bekhabam
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: shab bekhir saeed jan
<Dark-Sun> کلیدها رو بگذار پشت در. زیر گلدون سفیده
<Dark-Sun> ilius: شب بخیر سعید جون
<hasanhabibi> ilius: up shod sooti nadi baz :D
<hasanhabibi> ilius: 3 pst UPDATE shod
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: من توی ویکی اسم شما رو ویرایش کردم
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: ajab chera ?
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: چطو ؟
<ilius> hasanhabibi: ok
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: دسترسی داشتم گفتم بهتر از بیکاریه
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: بهتر شده الان
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: hmm mishe bebinam ?
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: نه می‌ترسم خرابش کنی
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Dark-Sun> باید بگردم... چند روز پیش بود
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: kharab nemikonam ;-)
<hasanhabibi> WhiteCrow1: arastoo khamoosi !
<hasanhabibi> WhiteCrow1: oonavr ...
<hasanhabibi> WhiteCrow1: on sho
<ilius> hasanhabibi: in dark-sun zade ru dast to
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: شما تنها نبودین! خیلی‌های دیگه هم بودن
<WhiteCrow1> hasanhabibi: daram miam
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/WikiUsersList
<Dark-Sun> کلی توی این لیست بودن!
<Dark-Sun> خواستم سعید رو هم عوض کنم!
<Dark-Sun> گفتم خوبیت نداره
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: aha oono sajad edit mikone
<Dark-Sun> چشم تو چشم می‌شیم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: man ke page nadaram unja
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: قبلا ما به این صفحه دسترسی نداتیم جز سجاد مووسی
<ilius> Dark-Sun: ha didi su
<Dark-Sun> ilius: جدی؟ چه خوووب! خودم می‌سازم واست
<ilius> suti
<ilius> :D
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: سجاد کیه؟ الان صفحه خودشم رو درست می‌کنم که خوشحال بشه!
<Dark-Sun> :))
<ilius> Dark-Sun: na na nasazi
<Dark-Sun> ilius: چرا سعید؟ حیفه! تو همیشه اینجا هستی
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: بارودکو، سید سجاد
<Dark-Sun> من به عنوان یک کاربر اوبونتو باید این کار رو بکنم! این حداقل کاریه که می‌ةونم واسه دوستم انجام بدم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: khob hamzaman chand ja basham?
<Dark-Sun> ilius: خودم می‌دونم چی بنویسم غصه نخور
<ilius> inja hastam dige
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: هو ها ها ها هااااا .. ویرایش می‌کنیم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: june man nanevis
<Dark-Sun> ilius: ای بابا! سعید اینجوری نمی‌شه باید حضوری ببینمت
<ilius> Dark-Sun: june arastoo
<Dark-Sun> ilius: باشه خیلی خب.
<ilius> :D
 * Dark-Sun loves all white crows around the world! 
<Dark-Sun> در عوض صفحه سجاد رو «درستش» می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> حیف فرصت ندارم! وگرنه واسه همه کاربرا عکسشون رو هم می‌گذاشتم!
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: قبل فقط اون به این صفحات دسترسی داشت !
<ilius> Dark-Sun: faghat bepa badan DOROSTET nakonan
<WhiteCrow1> hasanhabibi: dari ?
<Dark-Sun> می‌خواین بدونین چجوری عکساتون رو پیدا می‌کنم؟؟؟ ... نمی‌گم!
<hasanhabibi> WhiteCrow1: baba sa naashti k vali tasvirto ashtam !
<hasanhabibi> WhiteCrow1: dashtam*
<ilius> Dark-Sun: dari gelimet ro az pat kutah tar mikoni ha
<Dark-Sun> ilius: آی ار سی من تصویریه
<Dark-Sun> :))
<ilius> :D
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: عکسش این ریختیه :-) --<---<
<Dark-Sun> وای من همش فکر می‌کردم اسم علی طریحی، علی طاریحی هستش!
<hasanhabibi> brb
<Dark-Sun> مثل یک غروب تنها که می‌شینه پشت ابرها‌... یک سکوت بی‌پناهم..
<Dark-Sun> خونم حلالت آقا (۲) بار
<Dark-Sun> خونم حلالت آقا (۲) بار
<ilius> Dark-Sun: sheare jadid bekhun
<Dark-Sun> ilius: حادثه‌ی عزیز من تنها تو موندنی شدی ** بین همه ترانه‌ها تنها تو خوندنی شدی
<Dark-Sun> <3
<ilius> Dark-Sun: <3
 * Dark-Sun is broadcasting SIGLOVE... (MSG:"bodo bebar ta tamam nashode!")
<Dark-Sun> :)
 * ilius redirecting all signals to their source
<aliva> Dark-Sun and ilius are in <3
 * Dark-Sun is halted. (stack over flow...)
<Dark-Sun> aliva: بیا علی جووون. کجا بوودی؟
<Dark-Sun> aliva: <3
<aliva> اخخ!
<Dark-Sun> aliva: یعنی چی علی؟
<fdsdfsdfs> ooh
<Dark-Sun> fdsdfsdfs: <3
<aliva> نو یه تنه این هم آدم ساپورت می‌کنی؟
<Dark-Sun> والنتاین بوده امروز؟
<Dark-Sun> aliva: love has no boundaries... B)
<Dark-Sun> واسه جوسی هم بفرستم؟
<Dark-Sun> :)))
<Dark-Sun> یکم بخندیم؟!
<ilius> eshghe aflatooni
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> jussi: <3
<ilius> (yade afshin falatooni oftadam)
<aliva> احساسی به چانسرو نداری؟
<Dark-Sun> ربات‌ها باید نابود شوند. این وعده‌ی الهی تحقق خواهد یافت!
<Dark-Sun> النصر لنا!
<jeus> nixoeen, ye ghol azat begiram
<Dark-Sun> >:{)D
 * ilius aman name be ChanServ o NickServ mide
 * Dark-Sun be hichkas ghol nemide!...
<nixoeen> jeus: man be kasi Ghol nemidam :)
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: afarin! khosham omad! +1 ;)
<jeus> nixoeen, ye vaght bezar komak bede mysql5.5.9 ro nasb konam ?
<nixoeen> jeus: vaght nadaram be in zoodi ha. Ta chand maahe dige ToDo list am pore
<jeus> nixoeen, Ok
<jeus> nixoeen, felam
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: native english?
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: sry, hello pal, do u speak native english?
<Dark-Sun> jussi: sorry for disturbing, but r u a native english talker?
 * Dark-Sun got a technical english question...
<jeus> salam
<Dark-Sun> سلام هموطن!
<Dark-Sun> شب بخیر
<jeus> شبت بخیر عزیزم Dark-SUN اسمتو عوض کن بزار dark oracle :D
<Dark-Sun> jeus: قربونت برم. چرا اراکل؟
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<jeus> آخه سان به تاریخ پیوست و اراکل مامز کافه هم داره تمام پروژه های متن باز را تعطیل می کنه
<jeus> Dark-Sun,  وا واقعا سیاه است و داره سیاست مایکروسافتی را پیاده می کنه
<Dark-Sun> jeus: هر سانی که سان (مرحوم؟) نیست
<Dark-Sun> ولی یادآوری بدی نبود
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<jeus> از ان سان که ما همه را به آن سان می بینیم در این سان ما سان را سان دانستیم
<jeus> :D
<Dark-Sun> سان دیدن را حکمتی دیگر باشد برای سان دیده‌ها، چون سان بینان بی‌خیال از سربازان سان بینی می‌کنند.
<Dark-Sun_> Dark-Sun: هه هه! فکر کردی می‌تونی ادای من رو در بیاری؟
<Dark-Sun_> Dark-Sun: بگو! چرا لال شدی؟
<Dark-Sun_> Dark-Sun: cat eat your tongue?
<Dark-Sun_> :P
<Dark-Sun_> Dark-Sun: دلت بسوزه! من زبون دارم
<Dark-Sun_> :P
<Dark-Sun_> Dark-Sun: جای تو باشم بی‌ سر و صدا می‌رفتم بیرون
<Dark-Sun_> Dark-Sun: پاشو.. علی کن. ضایع شدی داداش! همه فهمیدن اصلی نیستی
<Dark-Sun_> ملت من دارک سان هستم!
<Dark-Sun_> این جعلیه! موسسه رویان ساختتش
<Dark-Sun_> هه هه! رفت
<Dark-Sun_> خب اومدم چی بگم؟
<Dark-Sun_> any way
<Dark-Sun_> می‌خواستم بگم هیچ فکر کردین
<Dark-Sun_> by the way, any way, speaking of, at any rate
<Dark-Sun_> چه تفاوت‌هایی با هم دارن؟
<Dark-Sun_> نمی‌خواد گوگل کنین!
<Dark-Sun_> http://naila98.wordpress.com/
<Dark-Sun_> اینجا به زبون شیرین فارسی یک بنده خدایی توضیح داده!
<Dark-Sun_> بخونین دعاش کنیم!
<Dark-Sun_> شب همگی بخیر
 * Dark-Sun_ is sending SIGGNIGHT...
 * Dark-Sun_ is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun_ is sending SIGKILL...
 * Dark-Sun_ will halt now.
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-18
<hale> salam
<hale> man mikham  papache2 ro config konam ama moshkel daram
<hale> kasi mitone komak kone?
<ilius> iFreeTablet tu iran ham hast?
<mn_> من روی لپ تاپ اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی کارت شبکه وایرلسم نمی شناسد چه کنم؟
<mn_> من روی لپ تاپ اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی کارت شبکه وایرلسم نمی شناسد چه کنم؟
<mn_> من روی لپ تاپ اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی کارت شبکه وایرلسم نمی شناسد چه کنم؟
<mekhotkhan> ye mashverat
<mekhotkhan> sallam bacheha
<mekhotkhan> kasi hast bikar bashe?
<Yousha> everplays: ping
<everplays> sup Yousha ?
<Yousha> everplays: msg?
<hale> salam
<hale> man apache ro nasb kardam
<hale> counfigesh ro bara perl cgi nemitonam anjam bedam
<hale> in in link estefade kardam
<hale> http://www.zaphu.com/2007/08/21/ubuntu-lamp-server-guide-configure-apache-mysql-and-cgi-bin/
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<mahsa> salam bar hame
<mahsa> ye komak mixastam
<WhiteCrow1> mahsa: ASK
<mahsa> dar morede php
<mahsa> komakam mikonin?
<mahsa> khahesh
<WhiteCrow1> mahsa: ? et ro bepors be jai in hame harf zadan age bax bedonan migan bet
<mahsa> bashe chera mizani?
<mahsa> man ba mysql db saxtam alan nemidoonam chetori ba php
<mahsa> jadvalasho neshun bedam
<mahsa> ye seri kod neveshtam vali javab nadad.
<WhiteCrow1> mahsa: man php balad nistam ama fek konam kar et ro phpmyadmin rah bendaze
<mahsa> esme site?
<mahsa> mamnun az komaket.
<mahsa> ye soale dige
<mahsa> mixastam bade nasbe windows partition bandi konam
<mahsa> inkaro kardam
<mahsa> vali hodoode 250GB faza bara C:/ dade ke man nemikham.
<mahsa> chikar konam?
<WhiteCrow1> mahsa: bebin aziz e man in ja chanal e linux e na windows !!!!
<WhiteCrow1> mahsa: man windows balad nistam
<WhiteCrow1> mahsa: ? dar bare linux dari bepors
<mahsa> xob chera taasob bija?
<mahsa> manam linux kar mikonam wali in soale yeki dige bood.
<mahsa> na gorbanat.
<ilius> rubenset: salam :)
<rubenset> salam ilius !! :D
<ilius> rubenset: how are you amigo?
<rubenset> :O!
<hale> WhiteCrow1: salam. man mondam to config apache bara cgi-bin. az in link estefade kardam: ama be moshkel mikhoram
<rubenset> fine, tnks :)
<rubenset> i'm going to lunch
<WhiteCrow1> hale: nidonam
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: salam
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: salam
<jomjome> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCLgs-BVqjg&feature=related
<mn_> config squid ro ki miduneh?
<mn_> config squid ro ki miduneh?
<nixoeen> mn_: yani chi ki midune ?
<nixoeen> mn_: tozihe Directive hash hame inja hast: http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/
<zigoratsoft> salam
<zigoratsoft> bebakhshid man mikham bedoonam hade aghal sakht afzare morede niaz baraye ubuntu chie.
<sanjab> hi all
<sanjab> is there any one?
<sanjab> please help me.
<sanjab> i miss my ubuntu grub.
<sanjab> help me.
<sanjab> help
<sanjab> please
<sanjab> :-(
<sanjab> help me
<sanjab> :(
<sanjab> سلام
<sanjab> کسی اینجا نیست؟
<sanjab> گراب لینوکس من پریده.
<sanjab> سلا
<sanjab> سلام
<bmoqimi> sanjab: yani chi paride ?
<sanjab> من ویندوز رو روی ابانتو نسب کردم دیگه لینوکس بالا نیومد.
<sanjab> من خیلی تازه کارم
<sanjab> توی گوگل سرچ کردم دیدم نوشته بزنید
<sanjab> sudo grub
<bmoqimi> sanjab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bmoqimi> hamash hamine
<sanjab> root (hd0,3)
<sanjab> نه
<sanjab> میدونی مشکل من اینه که اصلا فایل
<sanjab> stage1
<sanjab> ندارم
<sanjab> این فایل رو تو پوشه گراب ایجاد کردم
<sanjab> اما حالا فایل زیر رو ندارم.
<sanjab> menu.lst
<sanjab> وقتی ریست میکنم حالت زیر میاد
<sanjab> grub>
<sanjab> فقط یه محیط تکست
<sanjab> رو تنظیم کنه mbr راهی هست لینوکس به طور کامل
<sanjab> بعد از ری استارت که تو محیط تکست میرم دستور زی رو میزنم.
<sanjab> boot
<sanjab> اما میزنه
<sanjab> Error 8: kernel must be loaded befor booting.
<sanjab> میخواهید از نو توضیح بدم؟
<bmoqimi> ubuntu chand dashti?
<bmoqimi> jadid boode fek konam va grub e jadid
<sanjab> 10.04
<sanjab> 32bit
<bmoqimi> bacheha age boodan alan rahat moshkeleto hal mikardan
<bmoqimi> man inja nemitnam tozih bedam az sare kar
<bmoqimi> ama boro too anjomana javabesh hast hatman
<bmoqimi> sakjht nis
<sanjab> ممنون
<nkh> sanjab: Ghazie chie ? :-/
<sanjab> خدا کنه نیاز به نصب مجدد نباشه.
<sanjab> بعد از نصب لنوکس ویندوز نصب کردم
<nkh> sanjab: Ahan , Grub Paride?
<sanjab> دقیقا
<nkh> sanjab: Yani MosTaghim Mirid Too win dige ?
<nkh> ok
<sanjab> نه اومدم درست کنم فقط میرم تو یه محیط تکست
<nkh> sanjab: Ubuntu ?
<sanjab> اره
<sanjab> 10.04
<nkh> sanjab: Yani chiKar kardin daghighan? Live Umadid Grub Nasb Kardin ?
<sanjab> من فایل زیر رو تو پوشه گراب نداشتم.
<sanjab> stage1
<sanjab> اما به کمک یک سری دستورات به وجود اومدن
<sanjab> بعد دستورات زیر رو زدم
<nkh> too /boot/grub !?
<sanjab> دقیقا
<sanjab> کلا تو پوشه بوت 3 تا فایل بیشتر نبود
<nkh> sanjab: Grub e 10.04 ke stage 1 nemikhad toosh :-??
<sanjab> واقعا؟
<nkh> Uhum
<sanjab> اما من به کمک یک دستوراتی ایجاد کردم
<nkh> male man ke nadidam dashte bashe ta alan , alanam nadare
<nkh> :-?
<sanjab> من جدیدم
<sanjab> یعنی تازه کار
<nkh> sanjab: np manam Hanooz taze karam ;)
<sanjab> خودم خندم گرفته از کارم
<nkh> sanjab: Agha in harfa ro bikhial :)
<sanjab> میتونم صفحه ایی رو که رفتم نشون بدم.
<nkh> sanjab: bebin shoma vaghty win nasb kardy , ...
<nkh> sanjab: Ahan bede bebina che kardy daghighan !
<sanjab> چند لحظه
<nkh> sanjab: Va ye chize dige ! Alan u gofty umadi bala Ba live o grub ro Nasb kardy , alan grub miad mire too mohite matni ? Ya menu grub miad o vaghty miri too ubuntu mire too mohite matnii ?
<nkh> sanjab: Va in ke az koja o ba che dastooraE grub ro nasb kardy :)
<sanjab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sanjab> من مستقیم میرم تو محیط متن گراب
<sanjab> تو منو گراب نمیرم
<sanjab> من از قسمت زیر استفاده کردم
<sanjab> Overwriting the Master Boot Record
<nkh> sanjab: ok , vaghty grub-install ro zady , Installation finished. No error reported. umad ??
<sanjab> بله
<sanjab> اما همچنان فایل زیر رو در پوشه گراب ندارم
<sanjab> menu.lst
<nkh> sanjab: mohem nist oona male grub legacy e
<nkh> sanjab: wait alan bet migam chikar koni
<sanjab> دست در نکنه
<nkh> sanjab: khahesh :) hame ubuntu roo ye partition e ya boot o inash jodas ? sda chan ?
<sanjab> نه روی یه پاتیشن
<sanjab> sda4
<nkh> ok
<nkh> bbebin ba chizaee ke migam , mittooni az hamin menu e rescue biai bala , age nashod ye rahe dige ham ba live hast
<nkh> alan in kaara ke migam ro tooye hamoon mohite matnie grub bokon
<sanjab> ok
<nkh> dorost fahmidam miofty too mohiti ke neveshte grub rescue>    ?
<sanjab> فکر کنم فقط مینویسه
<sanjab> grub>
<nkh> ok hamoone
<nkh> ina ro be tartib oonja bezan
<sanjab> ok
<nkh> set prefix=(hd0,4)/boot/grub
<sanjab> یه لحظه یادداشت کنم
<nkh> ok
<nkh> ghabli ro benevis  , man badi ha ro ham mizanam
<nkh> be fasele ha o ina khob deghat kon
<nkh> az aval mizanam barat  :
<nkh> set prefix=(hd0,4)/boot/grub
<sanjab> ok
<nkh> set root=(hd0,4)
<sanjab> ok
<nkh> insmod /boot/grub/linux.mod 
<sanjab> ok
<sanjab> فقط یک سوال
<nkh> bale?
<sanjab> یک جایی خوندم که باید در دستور زیر
<sanjab> hd(x,y)
<sanjab> به جای
<sanjab> y
<sanjab> n-1
<sanjab> بگذارم
<sanjab> در واقع سوال من اینه که بنویسم
<sanjab> (hd0,3)
<sanjab> یا
<sanjab> hd(0,4)
<nkh> sanjab: na hamin doroste :) male hd ro bayad yeki kam koni , albate too grub e ghadim ham in bood ke shoma migi , ama inja hamin hd0,4 doroste
<sanjab> دست شما درد نکنه
<nkh> sanjab: hala in yeki ro deghat kon  , ye kam tozih mikhad
<sanjab> برم امتحان کنم
<sanjab> فعلا خداحافظ
<nkh> naaa vasta tamoom nashode !
<nkh> sanjab: Naro tamoom nashode !
<sanjab> ok
<nkh> sanjab: Ajale darya !:D
<sanjab> :)
<nkh> sanjab: bebin ino bayad bezani
<nkh> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda4 ro
<nkh> ama ye nokte Eee dare
<sanjab> چی؟
<nkh> u bezan linux /     va badesh tab bezan {bad az neveshtane / , dokme Tab ro bezan
<nkh> Ya benevis /vmlin va badesh tab bezan
<sanjab> اها
<nkh> ya yebar ya ba dobar tab zadan , khodesh bayad ya benevise kamelesho , ya hame vmlinuz ha to list kone ke yekio entekhab koni ! ooni ke entekhab mikoni esmesho kamel benevis
<nkh> sanjab: masalan vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<sanjab> اره
<sanjab> دیدم
<nkh> sanjab: Age in tori tab zadi o hich vmlinuzi naymad , bezan /boot/vmlin o badesh tab bezan !
<sanjab> ok
<nkh> sanjab: Badesham ke tebghe hamoon akharin khat root= ....
<dingdangdong> ping Mohammad[B]
<nkh> badesh ina ro bezan
<nkh> initrd /initrd.img
<nkh> boot
<nkh> darmorede file initrd.img ham mese hamin vmlinuz amal kon , ba tab zadan biar ke motmaen beshi vojoood dare
<nkh> sanjab: badesh bayad boot beshi , Age boot shodi , oon vaght ye terminal baz kon o toosh benevis :
<nkh> sudo update-grub
<nkh> Ishala ke dorost mishe :)
<nkh> sanjab: Age nashod bazam rahe hal dare ;)
<sanjab> واقعا ممنونم
<sanjab> برم امتحان کنم
<sanjab> فعلا خداحافظ
<nkh> ok felan
 * WhiteCrow1 bax shab khosh
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-19
<sabjab> سلام
<hale> salam
<hale> mishe begid chetor bad az hazf partion marbot be linux, to windows mitonam mbr ro fix konam/
<hale> *** plz help me *****
<hale>  mishe begid chetor bad az hazf partion marbot be linux, to windows mitonam mbr ro fix konam/3
<hale>  mishe begid chetor bad az hazf partion marbot be linux, to windows mitonam mbr ro fix konam/?
<goodboy> partition manager
<hale> goodboy: chi bayad bezanam?
<hale> goodboy: parameter ham dare?
<goodboy> namr afzar haye ziyadi hasss
<hale> hiren daram
<goodboy> man nemidonam ke mishe ba khode windows inkaro kard ya na
<goodboy> ama ba abzar ha mishe
<goodboy> hiren kareto ra mindaze
<hale> bad hazfe partion chetor bayad mbr ro ok konam?
<hale> soalam ine
<goodboy> gparted to hiren has
<hale> bazi jaha parameter pas dadan be fixmbr bazi ja ha ham na
<goodboy> ba on mituni in karo bokoni
<hale> gparted ham daram
<goodboy> ok ba hamon halle
<hale> chetori?
<goodboy> ya mituni to mohit dose hiren bezani
<goodboy> fdisk /mbr
<goodboy> hiren bendaz load she
<hale> on dastor parameter nadare?
<goodboy> bad mifami dg
<hale> ok
<hale> tnx
<hale> bye
<xx13x13> salam man to ubuntu 64 bit mozilla font hai farsi ro joda neshoon mide
<xx13x13> kesi mitone komak kone
<xx13x13> utf-8 ham estefade mikonam
<xx13x13> kesi to  chat hast ke komak kone
<xx13x13> bache ha kesi nemitone bara in moshkel joda nevisi font haie farsi to mozilla komamk kone
<ilius> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3154538/video/shad-amadam.ogv
<ilius> xx13x13: Edit -> Preferences -> Content -> Fonts & Colors -> Advanced
<ilius> xx13x13: ru che fonti hast? avazesh kon bebin dorost mishe ya na
<xx13x13> font mozilla ro avaz konam ? az koja ?
<xx13x13> roie western bood
<xx13x13> khoda khiret bede dorost shod chesham babaghori shode bood
 * WhiteCrow1 salam be bax
<dexidenova> salam kasi az admin ha inja hast?
<dexidenova> az moderatorha chetor ?
<narcislinux> che jaleb
<narcislinux> adam mikhad ye file pdf ro bebine mitone http://docs.google.com/viewer?url= ro bezane jelosham linke mostaghimo benevise
<tt> نرم افزاری جهت دیدن لاگ های squid?
<tt> plz help me
<ilius> tt: /var/log/squid/*
<ilius> tt: یا یه همچین پوشه‌ای
<tt> یک نرم افزار گرافیکی می خوام نه access.log
<ilius> tt: :-/
<ilius> tt: با یه ادیتور گرافیکی بازش کن
<tt> یک نرم افزار گرافیکی می خوام نه access.log
 * WhiteCrow1 salam baro bax
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: فک کنم درست شدا :ی
<WhiteCrow1> erghezi: 1 ja mishnasi pic up konam ghir az imagebin.ca
<erghezi> ‏WhiteCrow1: دراپ باکس
<mehdi_> salam . kasi inja hast ke tajrobe kar ba sabayon ro dashte bashe ?
<ebrahim> Aleike Salaam mehdi_. Man nemidoonam.
<myp990i> چند تا سوال راجب لینوکس دارم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<myp990i> نبـــــــــــــــــــــــــود؟
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-12
<Sourena> salam dostan
<Sourena> ye moshkeli baram pish omade khastam ba synaptic gnome ro nasb konam didam ke bade download moghe nasb gir kard chand saat ham gozasht bazam taghier nakard kholase restart zadam ro restart ubuntu moond manam reset zadam
<Sourena> hala alan ke mikham Synaptic ro dobare ejra konam ke dobare nasb gnome ro anjam bedam ba in eroor movajeh misham
<Sourena> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Sourena> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Sourena> chetori bayad moshkel ro hal kard ???
<vahid> Sourena: salam , in command ro bezan dpkg-reconfigure packname
<Sourena> packname ro chi bedam hamoon pack name bashe ?!
<Sourena> khob in pack name ro az koja peyda konam chiye ??
<Sourena> hamoon gnmoe ??ya na beram to directory begardam donbale esmesh ?!
<Sourena> ????
<Sourena> Ops! faghat kafi bood mizadam : dpkg --configure -a
<Sourena> thanks all
<ali___> salam
<ali___> man software centeram  download nemikone
<ali___> chikar konam?
<ali___> kasi nist komak kone??
<ali____> salam
<ali____> man software center am  download nemikone..
<ali____> chikar bayad bokonam?
<princef> hello evryone
<narcislinux> hey everplays
<everplays> hey narcislinux, sup?
<narcislinux> !sup
<everplays> you've not been here for long time, so wb :)
<narcislinux> aha :D
<everplays> narcislinux, /msg ?
<narcislinux> everplays: yes
<princef> hello everyone
<nkh> princef: Aleike hello somebody! :D
<princef> ;-)
<lachfome> یارو ایمیل زده بیا اسپم کن / همیمون مونده بزنیم تو کار اسپم :D
<idin_shafei_nia> lachfome: che eyb dare :D ye jooor sargarmie dige =))
<lachfome> are idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> lachfome, mage spamer haa too forum kaman ???? kheyli ha ham naghshe spamer ro bazi mikonan
<lachfome> idin_shafei_nia: پسر این اسپمرها دنیا رو سر آدم آوار می کنن
<lachfome> من خیلی بدم می اد از اینها
<idin_shafei_nia> lachfome, dige bayad bahashoon sakht dige :)) ina emailo miterekooonan
<lachfome> idin_shafei_nia: اهوم
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ spam mikonie?!
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: na babaaaaa
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: in che harfie
<anoNxeRo> khodam didam idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> <idin_shafei_nia> lachfome: che eyb dare :D ye jooor sargarmie dige =)) man khodam spammer herfeieyam
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ bedone dastkari ino gofti :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: babaaa darde del booood :D ye VOUCH dadiii mikhay pasesh begiriaaaaa
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo:=))))))))))) kheyli bahal booood =)))))))
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: to mage khab nadari pesar :D ???
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: shodi police IRC :D
<anoNxeRo> cherea idin_shafei_nia vali be shoma nemidam,
<anoNxeRo> khabam free nist
<anoNxeRo> proprietory hastesh
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: az daste to pesar :D ye vouch dige mikham :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: ye vouch daram doosesh daram montezere dovomisham :D
<anoNxeRo> 2naafar motagavet idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: :((
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: rasti chera idit awaz shode ???
<anoNxeRo> awaz nashode idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> ba in hal mikonam alan
<anoNxeRo> :D
<anoNxeRo> yeki dige ham hast
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: sternix bahal tar bood
<anoNxeRo> sternix latin hast
<anoNxeRo> be maniye zarbe zadan
<anoNxeRo> to strike with
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: inam maani mide ??
<anoNxeRo> are idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> anon = anonymous
<anoNxeRo> xero = zero
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: ahuuuuuuuu :D to be maaanie ye geeke real hastiii :D midoonesti ??
<anoNxeRo> na idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> ye geek bayad bahoosh bashe
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: toham bahooshi ke !!!!
<anoNxeRo> heh idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: ye soale kheyli takhasosiiiiiiii
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: ye geek mesle to daghighan ba linux che mikone :D
<anoNxeRo> 1.idin_shafei_nia♪ man geek nistam
<anoNxeRo> 2. kare khasi nemikonam bahash idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> gozashtamesh to taghche ke khak nakhore hamin idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> 3.motewajeh shodam anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ vahid geek hast
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ lxsameer geek hast
<anoNxeRo> man ye n00b ham nistam
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: :D in che harfie , waseye ma hamoon geeki :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: aslan ke tablo nist donable vocham :))
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ be hidensoft bego geeke shayad on vouch bede behet
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: kam miaaaad , emroooz donablesh boodam ke behesh bedam 1ki gereftam
<idin_shafei_nia> bedam = begam*
<anoNxeRo> alan sarsh shologhe
<anoNxeRo> vagarna mafia mizad harshab
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: aghaaa manam momkene ye modat nabasham , mano faramoosh nakonidaaaa !! ahaa rasti voucham ke deadline nadare ke ??? dare !! ?
<anoNxeRo> nemidonam shayad idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> fekr nakardam
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: ey kash nemigoftam :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: in G+ ham oonja ye khat dar miooon baz mishe ??? ye rooz baz mishe ye rooz naaa , oonja ham injooore ?
<anoNxeRo> G+ engar ba https baz mishe
<anoNxeRo> azash khabar nadaram idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> kheili vaghte masraf nakardam idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: are ba httpS hastesh , ye soal to aslan Social Network dari ???
<anoNxeRo> are daram idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> vali kheili vaghte sareshon nemiram
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: mishe be ma ham inaro bedi ya kolan doost dari secret bemooni :D
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ mano hame mishnasan
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ shabet khosh
<anoNxeRo> man beram lala dige
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo: shab bekheyr , GEEKe man :D khoob bekhabi
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-13
<r3za> salam bache ha , agha man socks5 daram roo serveram mikham az too 11.10 connect sham bahesh , programy dastooori soragh nadarin ke betoonam tunnel bezanam ?
<r3za> guysss ... !
<RadiumCat> سالم باچگان
<r3za> salam , kasi hast ?
<amin> salam
<amin> kesi hast komaak koneh
<amin> aloo
<amin> aloooooooo
<amin> hastid
<amin> khabari medid
<psycell> kesi hast khodkoshi koneh
<psycell> aloo
<psycell> aloooooooo
<psycell> hastid
<psycell> khabari medid
<psycell> vaghti ke be asman miresid
<psycell> salam
<psycell> agar soal beporsi, mardom javab midan
<mehran> salam, man az adsl 128 estefade mikonam. modem wirless daram. system amel ham ubuntu ast. moshkelam ine ke sorat internetam kheyli paine hamash ruye 5 ya 6Mb/S hastesh be zur ye safhe ru baz mikone dar hali ke tu windows hamchin moshkeli ru nadaram
<lachfome> mehran: پس از همون ویندوز استفاده کن ویندوز بهتر هست خودت رو به زحمت ننداز چند وقت هست نصب کردی
<mehran> ubuntu 11.10 ru yek mahe
<sasy360> mehran, laptop dari?
<mehran> vali en ke nashod rahe hal baraye karam niaz daram
<mehran> bale ru laptop nasb kardam
<lachfome> mehran: سیستما اپدیت شده هست
<sasy360> mitooni bem begi chip wireless laptopet chie? ya hadeaghal model laptop
<mehran> ba in sorat internet dar ubuntu ye safhe 5 min tul mikeshe baz besh che berese be update
<lachfome> mehran: همون
<mehran> modele laptop: Lenovo Ideapad Z470 va model wirless: Intel WiFi Link 1000 BGN Wireless Network Adapter
<lachfome> mehran: برو حالت اپدیت خودکار ابونتو را غیر فعال کن و بزار روی نرور
<lachfome> mehran: nerver
<lachfome> mehran: تیک check for update رو هم وردار
<mehran> az koja ru nerver bezaram age lotf konin finglish tipe konin mamnon misham
<lachfome> mehran: به نظرم از سافت ویر سنتر باشه
<amin> salam khedmat dostan aziz
<mehran> az onja ke midunam nist
<lachfome> mehran: تو قسمت setting و configure software source
<amin> if one gnome-mplayer plays anyother g-mplayer or mplayer OR anything else has no sound
<amin> why?
<mehran> age nashod unvaght dege che rahi bayad raft, chon alan tu windows hastam bayad beram tu ubuuntu test konam
<sasy360> amin, chi shod? too gnome mplayer seda nadari?
<lachfome> mehran: فکر نکنم مشکل نرم ساپورت نشده سخت افزار باشه
<lachfome> به هر حال اونو تست کن
<lachfome> بعد اگه نشد یه گوگل بزن
<amin> sasy360, YUP
<sasy360> mehran, password gozashti roo wifi et?
<amin> sasy360, agha ye gnome-mplayer ya harchi ye video pakhsh koneh
<amin> harchi deghe baz konam seda nadareh
<amin> faghat avali seda dareh
<amin> az alsa estefadeh mikonam
<amin> va alsa kardeh seda ro shenakhteh fekr konam
<mehran> bale
<amin> nemidonam
<mehran> sasy360, bale
<sasy360> amin, boro too config gnome mplayer bebin audio output roo chi hast
<sasy360> mehran, che authenticationi? wep ya wpa?
<mehran> sasy360, wpa2
<sasy360> bezaresh roo wep va test kon
<mehran> hala mage farghi mikone
<sasy360> mehran, are fargh mikone. aslan ye bar ramz gozari ro off kon va test kon
<sasy360> mehran, man ye meghdar google kardam hamchin moshkeli ro kase dige ba in model laptop nadasht
<mehran> sasy360,mishe bishtar tozih bedi
<sasy360> mehran, na :D
<sasy360> mehran, boro too config modemet va ramz gozarish wifi esh ro gheire faala kon :)
<mehran> sasy360, manzuram  tuzih dar murd en ke chera fekr mikonid moshkel az wpa hastesh
<mehran> sasy360, dar zemn modem ruye PPPOE tanzime. yani vavaghti system amel bala miad automatic vasl mishe
<sasy360> mehran, chon ghablan hamchin moshkelati ro didam. NetworkManager ham WEP ro behtar handle mikone. hala emtehanesh ke zarar nadare. WEP 128bit kheili az wpa secure tar ham hast
<anoNxeRo> wep az wpa2 secure tare?!!!!
<mehran> anoNxeRo, man ham fekr konam wpa2 behtare
<amin> aghayoon chi shod passs
<amin> agha ye gnome-mplayer ya harchi ye video pakhsh koneh
<amin> harchi deghe baz konam seda nadareh
<amin> man alsa daram
<btral> salam. mikham yw string ro to hameye file haye mojod to systemam chech konam va esme file havi on ro peida konam
<btral> chi bayad bezanam?
<btral> alo?
<anoNxeRo> btral♪ find / -iname '*' | xargs grep 'string' -sl
<anoNxeRo> btral♪ grep -H -r “yw” /
<anoNxeRo> btral♪ inam mishe grep  -r “yw” /
<btral> anoNxeRo: ? mesal lotfan: mikham ino search konam: salam
<anoNxeRo> btral♪ find / -iname '*' | xargs grep 'salam' -sl
<anoNxeRo> btral♪ grep -H -r “salam” /
<btral> tnx
<princef> hello everyone
<sasy360> amin, boro too config gnome mplayer bebin audio output roo chi hast
<r3za> salam , agha chejoori mitoonam too 11.10 socks5 proxy ro ba authentication faal konam ... somebody help me pleas !
<anoNxeRo> r3za♪ ssh
<r3za> anoNxeRo: han ?
<anoNxeRo> mage nemikhay vasl shi be socks5 be onvane proxy r3za ?
<anoNxeRo> ba ssh inkaro bokon
<r3za> anoNxeRo: rastesh yekami newbie tashrif daram
<r3za> ba che switch ee inkaro bokonam !
<r3za> anoNxeRo: momken hast ye command ro begi behem please ?
<anoNxeRo> r3za♪ ssh -fND localhost:8888 nick@host
<r3za> anoNxeRo: khow bad port server kojast ?! masalan age sock5 rooie 8032 nasb bashe ?
<anoNxeRo> ssh ro port 22 kar mikone
<anoNxeRo> age ssh ro serveret portesh fargh mikone
<anoNxeRo> ba -p port tanzimesh kon
<r3za> anoNxeRo: so its final command ssh -fND localhost:8888 nick@host -p 4000
<anoNxeRo> are reza
<anoNxeRo> bad to firefox
<anoNxeRo> ya harchi
<anoNxeRo> tanzim kon
<r3za> anoNxeRo: ba proxy local tanzim konam
<r3za> anoNxeRo: wait ye test bezanam
<anoNxeRo> vase socks host bezan 127.0.0.1
<anoNxeRo> bad port 8888
<r3za> anoNxeRo: aslan response y nadare
<anoNxeRo> yani chi?
<r3za> ssh -fND localhost:8888 m243@marandi.ir -p 4000
<r3za> anoNxeRo: haminjoori bedoone dar hale connect shodane , chizi ham javab nemide
<anoNxeRo> r3za♪ shayad ssh ghabol nemikone
<r3za> anoNxeRo: bebin socks5 hast bad too MS 7 ye program bood Proxifire oon config ro midadi behesh va bad kole programm haee ke mikhastan session bezanan az proxy rad mikard !
<anoNxeRo> nemidonam
<r3za> anoNxeRo: thanks buddy btw
<anoNxeRo> np r3za
<puya>  سلام به همه
<puya> دوستان کلاقه شدم توی پستهای مختلف
<puya> کسی وقت داره دو ثانیه ما رو راهنمایی کنه
<puya> در مورد تنظیمات اتصال به adsl با lan  و دارای یوزر  و پسورد
<puya> اتصال ای.دی .اس.ال بوسیله کابل لن و دارای یوزر نیم و پسورد البته نه بوسیله خط فرمان و دستور پی.پی.پی کانفیگ بلکه به صورت گرافیکی
<puya> به وسیله اینترنت کانکشن موجود در اوبونتو . کارمیک
<Omid> salaaam
<ehsan_> slam, to ubuntu chetori mitonam internet wireless vasl besham ??
<ehsan_> #ubuntu
<princef> rooye network manager click kon
<princef> balaye safhe samte rast
<ehsan_> khob
<princef> click rast
<ehsan_> vasl shode
<princef> enable wireless
<ehsan_> be modem wireless connect shode, hala mikham daste connect be internet sham
<princef> age modeme wireless roshan bashe
<princef> az tooye list entekhabesh kon
<princef> touye network manager
<princef> pass ro vared kon va dige baqiyeye majera halle
<ehsan_> khob toye network managr bayad koja pass ro vared konam ??
<ehsan_> ghesmate wireless ?
<princef> agar modemet pass dare!
<ehsan_> naa
<princef> alan connecti?
<ehsan_> be modem are, vali internetam auto connect nist
<princef> touye terminal benevis : ifconfig wlan0
<princef> bebin send o resive dare?
<ehsan_> khob badesh
<ehsan_> naa dadash, migam ke modem auto connect be internet nist, be modem ke vasl hast, mikham hala ya connection internet besazam
<princef> agar connect nist benevis: sudo dhcpcd wlan0
<princef> pass ro vared con va bebin connect mishe ya na?
<ehsan_> gerephiki chizi nist beram ?
<princef> avval test kon ino agar shod gui ham rah mindazim
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> faghat pass mikhad ya user ham miporse
<princef> pass root ro mikhad
<princef> admin
<princef> ok?
<ehsan_> ahan
<ehsan_>  :D
<ehsan_> what admin ??
<ehsan_> admin chera
<princef> ubuntu dari?
<ehsan_> are
<princef> choun taqyirate dhcp be ohdeye admin system hast na user ha ok?
<princef> benevis su -
<ehsan_> khob hala pass ro baydam admin bezanam
<princef> ubuntu nasb kardi ya live cd boot kardi?
<ehsan_> toye windows nasb kardam
<ehsan_> ba boot joda
<princef> touye vbox nasb kardi?
<ehsan_> na
<ehsan_> moghe nasb ya gozine dare install inside windows
<ehsan_> uno nasb kardam
<princef> ok zaman nasb root password ro chi dadi?
<ehsan_> dakhel win mesle ya barname nasb mikone
<princef> hamun ro bayad inja vared koni
<princef> ok gereftam
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> hala dastoor terminal ro ya bar dge migi
<ehsan_> sudo dhcpcd wlan0
<ehsan_> ene
<ehsan_> ?
<princef> sudo dhcpcd wlan0
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> ma berim ta ubuntu bar migardam
<ehsan_> felan
<princef> ok
<ehsan_> nashod
<ehsan_> ?!
<ehsan_> princef nashod
<ehsan_> SterNix toye ubuntu be ba modem wireless be internet vasl shodi ?
<princef> daqiqan chi kar kardi ke javab nadad?
<ehsan_> alal un goshe samte rast
<ehsan_> roye icon modem wirelss( chanta khat ) click kardam
<ehsan_> ta
<ehsan_> be modem vasl she
<ehsan_> vaghti vasl shod raftam toyr terminal va
<ehsan_> type kardam
<ehsan_> sudo dhcpcd wlan0
<ehsan_> va goft notcommand fount
<ehsan_> albate bare aval pass ro khast
<ehsan_> ke manam vared kardam
<ehsan_> vali badesh goft command not found
<princef> command not found?:-D
<princef> touye windows ke hasti chetori connect mishi?
<princef> ba broad band connect mishi?
<ehsan_> khob toyr win alan be modem vasl misham, badesh ba connection dsl e ke sakhtam be internet vasl misham
<princef> va badesh wireless ro entekhab mikoni?
<princef> ok
<princef> toue ubuntu
<princef> avval rouye applet e network click rast mikoni
<ehsan_> khoob..
<ehsan_> badesh
<princef> badesh edit connection ro mizani
<princef> badesh tab dsl ro click mikoni
<princef> add
<princef> username
<princef> pass adsl ro vared mikoni o save mikoni
<ehsan_> manzoret as rast click roye applet network hamoon network connection hast ke  ham wired dare ham wireless ham adsl dge
<princef> badesh roye applete network click mikoni va az touye list oun ro entekhab mikoni (agar defaultesh faal nashode bashe)
<princef> daqiqan
<ehsan_> are dge dadash deafult nadare fkr konam moshkel hamin bashe
<princef> badesh ke be adsl vasl shodi wire less ro az list entekhab mikoni va tamma
<princef> agar nashod hamun dastur ro tuye terminal bezan
<princef> dar zemn
<princef> mitouni username o pass adslet ro touye tanzimate modemet vared koni ta nakhay qesmate avval ro ham har bar tekrar koni
<princef> moafaq bashi
<ehsan_> en teke akhar nafahmidam ---->>badesh ke be adsl vasl shodi wire less ro az list entekhab mikoni va tamma
<princef> rouye applet click mikoni
<princef> va esme modemet ro entekhab mikoni
<princef> ok?
<ehsan_> ke vasl mishe behesh
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> ok
<princef> ;-)
<ehsan_> doroste
<ehsan_> tamam
<ehsan_> badesh ya connection adsl add konam
<princef> na
<ehsan_> pas chi
<princef> avval connection ro add mikoni
<princef> bad wireless ro connect mikoni
<ehsan_> :(
<princef> hamin
<princef> boro test kon o bia
<ehsan_> ahan
<princef> sade hast
<princef> ;-)
<ehsan_> princef nashooooood :(((
<princef> modemet chie?
<ehsan_> maxnet
<ehsan_> beben
<princef> bale?
<ehsan_> man connection dsl sakhtam khob
<ehsan_> badesh be modem vasl shodam
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> alo
<princef> .
<princef> ...
<ehsan_> khob vaghti ke
<ehsan_> be modem vasl shodam
<ehsan_> bayad az ya connection be internet vasl besham doroste
<ehsan_> en connection toye list goshe samte rast namiad ?! chera
<princef> khob dsl e ke dorost kardi
<ehsan_> dar sorate ke man en connection ro sakhtam
<princef> baraye etesale modem be net hast
<princef> ok?
<princef> bad shoma bayad be modem conect beshi
<princef> yani ye etesale  2 qesmati
<ehsan_> be modem connect hast
<princef> az modem be net
<princef> va az pc be modem
<ehsan_> faghat ba ya connection bayad vasl shab be internet
<princef> modem va pc conect hast
<princef> bayed etesale net va modem ro anjam bedi
<ehsan_> areee
<princef> 1 min wait
<princef> ehsan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/connect.html
<princef> adsl ppeo ro anjam bede
<princef> ok?
<princef> wireless ham ke amade hast
<ehsan_> dadash man namikham internet ppoe bashe
<ehsan_> mikham manual vasl sham
<princef> modem ro bayad conig konid pass
<princef> agar in kar ro mitounid anjam bedid (risk) tanzimat ro taqyir bedid va username va pass va servis name ro be confige modem ezafe konid
<princef> man ta be hal ba modem marke shoma kar nakardam, ya be masoule inkar touye sherkati ke modem ro tahiye kardid morajee konid
<princef> rhytmbox bad az pakshe 4 ya 5 ta ahang touye zamine hang mikone(update akharin version) moshkel az kojast?(BUG or ...?)
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX
<SterNiX> princef♪ to ye terminal bezan rhythmbox
<SterNiX> bebin peygham chi mide
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX♪
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ copycat
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX♪ FU :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ FUSW
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX♪ che khabar ??? khoobi ??? khoshi ? radifi ?
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ hich. badak nistam. na. na. khode chi?
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX♪ dishab ye khabari ro khoondam ta alan daram zogh mikonam :))
<princef> SterNIX; http://pastebin.com/X6HdpehD
<princef> SterNIX; zende mimune? begoo
<idin_shafei_nia> princef; man ke moshkeli toosh nadidam , hala bezar SterNiX bekhoone
<princef> :'(
<SterNiX> che khabari idin_shafei_nia ?
<princef> 10 sanee be akhare track e 5 hang mikone
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX♪ dar morede unie alman boood :D ghavanine alman yekami awaz shodan & asoon tar :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX♪ ba in khabar hal kardam :)) hanooz dar pooste khodam nemigonjam :D
<SterNiX> princef♪ ro hamin ahang faghat?
<princef> :-D
<SterNiX> ya kolan hang mikone princef ?
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ az uni badam miyad
<princef> random play mikone
<princef> rouye ahange 4 ya 5
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX♪ wallaaa manam dele khoshi nadaram az uni amma unie kharejio bebin angize peyda mikoni waseye dars :D
<SterNiX> na idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> princef♪ chizi nemidonam vala
<princef> :)
<princef> bye
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX♪ dige che khabar ??? wagheaaaan delaaam wasaaat tang shode boood
<SterNiX> khabari nist idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> hame chi arome
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ man ke dishab bahat chatidam ke
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX♪ are wali man fekre ine ke nayam IRC baes mishe delam wasaat tang mishe
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; salam khoob hastin ?
<anoNxeRo> salam anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> brb
<anoNxeRo> che khatara idin_shafei_nia ?
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; salamaaatiiii , khabar ro ke bet goftam :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; az khodet che khataraaa ?
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ ghorse asab daram ke bayad bokhoram
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; cheraaa ghorse asaaab ????????????????????????
<anoNxeRo> xanax  alprazolam
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; akh akh in ghorse fav. mane :D
<anoNxeRo> dr e gofte asabi hasti idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> sheet sheet mikhoram ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; man in ghorso waseye afsordegi mikhordam :P
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; afsordegi + migren , amma man dige kheyli ziade ravi kardamo kheyli kheyli mikhordam , badjooori motad mikone
<anoNxeRo> be man dad goft asabi hasi bkhor
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; ziad nakhor , motad mikone baadesh momkene ye etefaghatiiii biofte wasaaat
<anoNxeRo> aslan nemikhoram idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; kare khooobi mikoni
<anoNxeRo> afsorde shodam vaghti didamesh
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; are midoonam , man etefaghati wasam oftad baadan khordane in ghorsaaa
 * anoNxeRo sighs
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ https://www.linux.com/news/friday-funnies
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; :P bahal boood , damet garm
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ ghabliayasham gashange
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; alan negah mikonam azizam
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ age shanbe didi halet khob nista ina, bedon kare mane
<anoNxeRo> emtehane mohandesi daram idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> harchi foshe nesare in barghiya mikham bokonam idin_shafei_nia :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; OMG , khooondiiiiiiii ???
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; mohandesi ke male hameye reshteahaaaast
<anoNxeRo> vali karbordesh fagaht vase barghe idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; na babaaa injooriam nist
<anoNxeRo> to reshteye ma karbord nadare
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; are ghabool daram wali be har hal hameye lisansiaaa bayad passesh konan
<anoNxeRo> khob dalil nemishe ke behet fosh nadam idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> az man goftan bood be harhal idin_shafei_nia :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; fosh bede :D manam daram be khodamo reshtam fosh midam :))
<anoNxeRo> ok khobe idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ to kare torrent hasti?
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; na ziaaaad , bahashooon hal nemikonam , speedesh kheyli kame
<anoNxeRo> goftam age to in kar hasti behet hash bedam dl koni idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> nvm
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; baaazi waghtaaaaaaa speedesh kam mishe mire roo asabaam
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ zafe asab
<anoNxeRo> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; waseye alprazolam
<idin_shafei_nia> e
<anoNxeRo> :/
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; agha ye soal , in www ke hast , tooye baazi az URL-haa minewise www3 ya www2 in adadaaa wase chie ?
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ wase load balancing bein server ha hast
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ http://tinyurl.com/7la5psg
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; in scriptet mano koshte :P merciii alan mikhoonam
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ to xchat ovordamesh :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; waseye man ke kar nakard :D chejoori too xchat azesh kar mikeshi ?
<anoNxeRo> felan ke be /exec tinyurl
<anoNxeRo> mikham bezaram /tinyurl
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; baad migi behet nagam GEEK
<anoNxeRo> khob nistam idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> khob hasti anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ hedayat geek hast
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer
<anoNxeRo> emilsedgh
<anoNxeRo> ina geekan idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> toam waseye man geeki anoNxeRo ;)
<anoNxeRo> man ye n00b hastam idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> toam waseye man geeki anoNxeRo ;)
<anoNxeRo> bashe idin_shafei_nia to harfe khodeto bezan
<idin_shafei_nia> heheee naaa to n00b anoNxeRo :P
<anoNxeRo> khodetam akhare sar ghabol kardi n00b hastam idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> naaa waseye inke be harfet ehteram gozoshte basham ino goftam anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> rabti nadare idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> be ham be tafahom residim :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; naaaa :D khastam akhare shabi dawamoon nashe :D
<anoNxeRo> akhare aval nadare idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; be shanbe & mohandesi fekr kon :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; khoondish ?
<anoNxeRo> na idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> asla va abada :D
<idin_shafei_nia> chera anoNxeRo ? mid terme ???
<anoNxeRo> are mid terme idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> be shoma ke kheyli asoon migiran anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> na baba
<anoNxeRo> aslan idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> dahane maro saf mikonan
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; uni gohardashti ?
<anoNxeRo> are idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> shenidam bargho oonja sakht migiran anoNxeRo !!! khastam oonja mehman begiram
<anoNxeRo> kolan hamechisho sakht migiran joz omranesho engar
<anoNxeRo> va sanaye
<idin_shafei_nia> are are dooostam oonja mehman gereft omran bood , kg nomre gereft 2term oftad jolo
<idin_shafei_nia> brb
<idin_shafei_nia_> anoNxeRo; bk amico
<anoNxeRo> wb
<idin_shafei_nia_> tnq
<anoNxeRo> np idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> np idin_shafei_nia_
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; az key mohandesi ro start bezani ???
<anoNxeRo> nemidonam idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> farda
<anoNxeRo> aslan hosele nadaram
<idin_shafei_nia> jome shab :D anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> shayadam na idin_shafei_nia :D
<idin_shafei_nia> are ghabool daram mohandesi kheyli zajr aware anoNxeRo :D
<anoNxeRo> taghsire to ham hast idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> babaaaaaaaaaaaaa khodam hanoooooooooooz passesh nakardam anoNxeRo :))
<anoNxeRo> rabti nadare idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> in mesle donate kardane
<anoNxeRo> hamash gardane toe
<idin_shafei_nia> ey babaaaaaaaaa anoNxeRo :))
<idin_shafei_nia> chand mah baad ke oomadam pishet hozooori donate mikonam ke dige behesh gir nadiii anoNxeRo :))
<anoNxeRo> pas chi fekr kardi idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ shahname ro khondi?
<idin_shafei_nia> zamane bachegim anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ nosh daro pas az marge sohrabo shenidi ta behal?!!!
<anoNxeRo> inam hamone idin_shafei_nia :D
<idin_shafei_nia> :)) anoNxeRo az daste to pesar =)) wali shomare hesab bede alan donate konamo gir nadi =)) safidi maro :))
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ man ke shomare hesab nadaram ke
<anoNxeRo> khasti be onja donate kon na be shakhs :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; rafatam too site ba vpn wali man chizi be esme donate nadidam
<anoNxeRo> khob shayad inke hanoz donate ghabol nemikone idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> toooye forum nistiii anoNxeRo ???
<anoNxeRo> forum chi idin_shafei_nia ?
<anoNxeRo> na man hichja ozv nistam idin_shafei_nia :)
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; cheraaa ??? kolan doost dari secret bemooniaaa
<anoNxeRo> yejoraie idin_shafei_nia :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-14
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; rock goosh midi ??? age goosh midi Metallica ye EP dade begiresh bahale :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; EP - ALBUM --- 4tracks
<anoNxeRo> az metallica badam miyad idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; walla manam ziad goosh nemidam wali in tracke " just a bullet away " dare mano diwoone mikone bahale
<anoNxeRo> "brag exaggerate and lie" - "penny wise" ro tarjih midam
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; to kollan too kare punk hastiaaaa :D
<anoNxeRo> are idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; greenday ro too in sabk #1 midoonam:D
<anoNxeRo> az greenday badam miyad idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> punk nistan
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; Greenday PUNK nist ??? aghaaa alan bahsemoon mishe :D man badjoori asheghe biliie joe armstrong hastamaaaa
<anoNxeRo> khob bash idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> vali beghole front mane sex pistols, they're not punk, theyre plunk
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; bayad ye headphone beats by dr. dre dashte bashio toosh rock & metal goosh bediiiiiiiiiii oh Fuck in zendegiie , energy drink + rock + linux :D
<anoNxeRo> dr dre?!!!!
<anoNxeRo> in WTF dare idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> agha in slanga ro be ma ham yad bede :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; http://www.beatsbydre.com/ behtarin headphonie ke didam , kheyli ba keyfiate
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; kheyli geroooone
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; yeki azesh dashtam
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; dozdidanesh :((
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ man raftam lala
<anoNxeRo> shabet aftabi
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo; khoob bekhabi azizam
<r3za> salam bax , agha kasi jaryan fix kardane in bug ro midoone tooie 11.10 http://goo.gl/TZ2D9
<subzer0> [Global] ba squidGuard kasi tahala whitelist kar karde? aslan mishe?!
<subzer0> [Global] ba squidGuard kasi tahala whitelist kar karde? aslan mishe?!
<Omid> salaam
<ilan_> سلام کسی راجع به شبکه کردن لینوکس با ویندوز 7 وارده؟
<ilan_> اگه کسی وارده لطفا شماره بده تا باهاش صحبت کنم
<ilan_> کسی بلد نیس؟
<everplays> lol, inja channel-e IRC hast ya support-e telephony?
<ilan_> سلام
<ilan_> کسی هست؟
<ilan_> راجع به لینوکس سوالاتی دارم
<vahid> ilan_: salam
<vahid> ilan_: soaletoon ro beporsid
<ilan_> سلام
<ilan_> راجع به شبکه کردن لینوکس با ویندوز 7
<ilan_> میخوام لینوکس سرویس دهنده باشه
<ilan_> و از دو کلاس آی پی استفاده کنم
<ilan_> یعنی کلاس  b و   c
<vahid> ilan_: moshkeli nadare shoma soaletoon ro daghigh matrah koni
<Guest50384> test
<Guest50384> test2
<ehsan> mikham ba modem wireless to ubuntu internet vasl sham kasi komak mikone ?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ping
<everplays> fzerorubigd, pong
<fzerorubigd> everplays: salama
<fzerorubigd> everplays: salam*
<everplays> salaam dude, chetori?
<fzerorubigd> thanx :) sar garmam
<fzerorubigd> dude, iin Ember doc dorost hesabi nadare :( video ha hastan vali naghesan, chizi soragh nadari?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ^^
<everplays> fzerorubigd, gheyr az ina na dude, baghiash vase SC-e 1.7 va payin tar hast ke be dard-e ma nemikhorer
<everplays> kar kardan bahash kheyli big deal-i nist dude
<fzerorubigd> everplays: alanam in ke nasb shode ro system man 1.6 hast ke :)
<everplays> yani aslan hichi nadare, ama age donbale doc migardi kheyli nagard :) age rahatari switch kon be chiz-e dige
<fzerorubigd> everplays: shayad bad form nabashe, vali man clien side MVC hichvaght kar nakardam
<everplays> fzerorubigd, hehe, pas oon ke dige amber nist, chon SC-e 2 ro kardan amber
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :))
<everplays> fzerorubigd, age yadet bashe goftam kheyli esrar nadaram ke amber bashe, vase hamin age be har dalili hes mikoni ok nist estefade nakon :) shakhsan az api doc estefade mikonam va source
<fzerorubigd> everplays: mishe kolan bedone ina karo anjam dad :) faghat ba ye proxy
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khode framework code ro bargardone
<ehsan> man be modem wireless vasl shodam , hala chetori  ba ya connection manual vasl sham internet ??
<fzerorubigd> everplays: dude, agavi vase form chi dare? inam gozashte vase khodam???
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: pppoeconf
<everplays> fzerorubigd, ye FPF dare dude, ama vase sakht-e form nist, vase population/error handling-e
<fzerorubigd> everplays: kolan hichi dige, tatile :))
<everplays> khob framework-e dude :) mesle zend ketab khoone nist
<ehsan> yani az network connection namishe fzerorubigd
<everplays> ama dastet baz-e toosh, har chi bekhay khodet estefade mikoni
<fzerorubigd> everplays: onam ketabkhone nist :)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, alaan age zend chizi dare ke mikhay estefade koni, rahat too app/config.php load kon, autoload-e zend ro az oon estefade kon
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: na, vaghti wireless bashi haminjori kar nemikone
<everplays> fzerorubigd, haji, zend vase utf8 ham chiz miz dare, ketab khoone nist? lol ya vase soap
<Sourena_> salam
<everplays> framework vazifash moshakhas-e, be fw rabti nadare ke be man library-e soap bede ke
<fzerorubigd> everplays: are, man kolan kholasash mikonam :) kolisho mirizam dor
<fzerorubigd> everplays: oona ekhtiarie, dost nadashti pak kon beriz dor!!
<ehsan> akhe mikham ya conection etesal be internet dashte bashe ? fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: khob mage pppoeconf nemitone connect she?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, khob alaan fekr kon, hame chiz-e zend ro rikhti door :) age chizi lazem dari ro config kon estefade kon
<everplays> lol
<Sourena_> man Xampp ro nasb kardam moghe ejra in peygham mide XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<fzerorubigd> everplays: oon kari ke man didam modam gire sakhtane forme :) extjs ham nabashe falaj mishe, chizi jaigozine extjs nadari?
<Sourena_> bahse Zend FrameWorke ???
<ehsan> rastesh man namidonam en pppoeconf chea o chetori kar mikone .fzerorubigd
<Sourena_> ehsan , khob az GUI estefade kon
<Sourena_> az Ubuntu 11.10 estefade mikoni ???
<everplays> fzerorubigd, be form-ash kari nadarima dude
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: termin,,, sudo pppoeconf bad ke config shod,  sudo pon dsl-provider connect mishe sudo poff -a disconnect
<everplays> aslan gharar nist form-a ke oonvar load mishe ro user betoone too app-e invar ham baz kone
<fzerorubigd> everplays: /msg?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are
<ehsan> fzerorubigd yani har moghe bekham connect sham internet bayad en dastor ha ro to terminal type konam ??
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: are
<ehsan> sourena az gui namishe
<ehsan> chetori
<Sourena_> mage ADSL nist ???
<ehsan> chera ama wireless hast
<Sourena_> khob Wireless dare ke mage ba oon nmishe ? man tahala Wireless ro test nakardam
<Sourena_> vali darkol oon bala ro network bezani vase adsl o Wl o VPN ro miyare mamolan ke fekr konam kafi bashe
<ehsan> be modem wireless vasl mishe ama mikham ya connection bara etesal be internet dashte basham
<Sourena_> dostan yeki ham be man ye Help bede man chetor bbinam kodom APP dare port 80 ro estefade mikone in Xampp nmitune start kone kamel
<Sourena_> khob chera modem WL ro be halat pppoe nmibari conf loni ?
<Sourena_> dostan :::::    XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.   ????
<ehsan> fzerorubigd, ya soal man  vaghti ba cable  vasl misham modem un bala(net manager) ya chizi minevese ke eht0 connect shod va bad  age rosh click konam connection e ke to ghesmate adsl sakhtam ro neshon mide va az unja vasl misham internet, chera vaghti be wireless vasl misham connection adsl ke sakhtam bara etesal be internet neshon namide??
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: ba networkmanager nemishe, motasefane, nemidonam chera
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: vase hamin goftam ke az pppoeconf estefade kon
<ehsan> ok, man miram  ba pppoeconf emtahan konam
<ehsan> tnx
<ehsan> felan
<fzerorubigd> Sourena_: apache nasb nist be sorate joda?
<Sourena_> na
<fzerorubigd> Sourena_: ya har web server dige? port 80 mashghole goya ke ino mige
<Sourena_> are vali chetori bbinam chi dare in port ro migire
<fzerorubigd> Sourena_: netstat -lpe ro bebin
<ehsan> fzerorubigd mamnoon kar kard :)
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: np :)
<ehsan> khob hala ya soa dge
<ehsan> daram
<Sourena_> fzerorubigd : http://paste.ubuntu.com/769989/
<ehsan> fzerorubigd, midoni chetor roye modem wireless am pass bezaram
<Sourena_> fzerorubigd , http://paste.ubuntu.com/769990/
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: model be model fargh mikone :)
<ehsan> midonam beben
<Sourena_> ehsan , mamolan to router in karo mikonan
<fzerorubigd> Sourena_: sudo bezan
<Sourena_> ok w8
<ehsan> alan man raftam to ghesmate wireless---> security
<ehsan> ya ghesmat dare WEP authentication
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: WPA nadare? faghat WEP ?
<ehsan> are faghat WEP
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: chie modelesh?
<ehsan> maxnet hast
<ehsan> jelo WEP Encription  mishe disbale ya enabsle kard
<ehsan> age enable konam 4 ta network key miad
<fzerorubigd> ehsan: avalisho set koni kafie
<ehsan> set mikonam ya pass mizaram barash ama moshkel injas ke to win  bedone pass vasl mishe, va to ubuntu pass kemizanam vasl namishe ?!!! fzerorubigd
<ehsan> :-D
<Sourena_> fzerorubidg , http://paste.ubuntu.com/769998/
<ehsan> fzerorubigd, hasti
<ehsan> fzerorubigd, alan dobare emtahan kardam to ubuntu ba pass vasl shod ama to win bedone pass vasl mishe ??!!
<sasy360> ehsan, mitooni begi moshkelet chie? :)
<ehsan> man ghesmate security modem wirlessam wep ro enabale mikonam va jelo  wep key ya pass mizaaram ke beshe password bara vasl shodan be modem ama bedone pass bazam  mishe be modem vasl shod ??!,sasy360
<ehsan> sasy360
<ehsan> ##windows
<ehsan> how can i set up wep key for my wlan ??
<sasy360> ehsan, wep key for your lan? what you mean?
<ehsan> are
<ehsan> edge
<ehsan> mikham bara modem wirelessam pass bezaram
<sasy360> khob ipish ro bezan too browser va too panelesh login kon
<btral> salam
<btral> chattr +a file1 che kar mikone?
<dark-sun> Sourena_: salaaaam :)
<Sourena_> salam
<dark-sun> Sourena_: to cheghad shabihe pesare nadashteye mani! :D
 * dark-sun hugs Sourena_ ...
<Sourena_> dostan man oon moshkel xampp ro hal kardam
<Sourena_> faghat alam moshkel injast ke kodom file ro edit konam ta mahdodiyat Uploadesh bardashte beshe ???
<Sourena_> to win php.ini bood /// inja kodom file hast ???
<dark-sun> Sourena_: inja ham php.ini hast
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> Sourena_: chi estefade mikoni Sourena_ ?
<Sourena_> manzooret az chi chiye ??? Xampp
 * dark-sun az sourena khoshesh omade.. mikhad bahash tarhe dusti berize... 
<dark-sun> Sourena_: /opt/lampp/etc/php.ini
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> bade virayesh 1bar reset kon servero :)
<Sourena_> ok tanx
<dark-sun> np :)
<princef> hello everyone
<dark-sun> princef: hello :)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FU
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :D FUSW
<dark-sun> SterNiX: khubi?
<SterNiX> mamnon dark-sun khodet khobi? che khabara?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: shokr khoda, amno aman :)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ khodaro shokr be salamati, hamishe khb bashi
<SterNiX> va in the mean time dark-sun FUVH
<dark-sun> SterNiX: WTF!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ino chetor zadi?
<dark-sun> -Sternix- ro migam!
<SterNiX> kodomo dark-sun ?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: Arrre
<dark-sun> :D
<Reza__> salam
<Reza__> kasi inja hast ?
<nkh> Reza__: Salam, Bepors, Kasi Bebine o bedune javab mide :)
<Reza__> Man Alan 3 ruze har chi talash kardam natunestam dar Forum Farsi Ozv besham
<Reza__> Emaile Faal Sazi send nemishe
<Reza__> chera ?
<Reza__> In moshkel ro Email zadam Javabe Email ham nemidan
<Reza__> Kasi midune chetor mishe VPN l2tp & SSTP ro dar Ubuntu active kard ?
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1268756 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/plasmapkg.po: 100% completed by Mohi Mirdamadi
<mohi> کسی از این خواب زده‌گان تمایلی به کمک به تیم  ترجمه کی‌دی‌ای داره؟
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1268758 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/solid-hardware.po: 100% completed by Mohi Mirdamadi
<dark-sun> mohi: F* KDE! :D
<mohi> pinch you :))
<dark-sun> mohi: man daram miram bekhabam! :)
<mohi> shab khosh dude ;-)
<dark-sun> mohi: shoma ham asoode bekhabid.. migan 1 ede bidaran! :D
<mohi> :D
<dark-sun> ama to bavar makon!
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIGBYE....
<mohi> کسی از این خواب زده‌گان تمایلی به کمک به تیم  ترجمه کی‌دی‌ای داره؟
<mohi> wb Rosha ;-)
<Rosha> wc mohi :D
<mohi> miss u buddy kojai pesar? ;-)
<mohi> Rosha: ye ghadam moonde ke farsi default bere too kde badaz salha!
<mohi> age kasio dari k mitoone too ye hafte ayande komak kone fwd konesh be man ke forie :D
<Rosha> mohi: manam miss u dude :)
<Rosha> :-*
<Rosha> bede be khodam
<Rosha> po file ha kojast ?
<mohi> :*
<mohi> bayad barat mail konam oonai ke aghabim :D
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1268759 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/phononserver.po: 100% completed by Mohi Mirdamadi
<Rosha> email kon biad :)
<mohi> Rosha: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/kcmlocale.po
<mohi> Rosha: in bishtar review mikhad va doros katrdane tarjome haye gande ghadimi
<mohi> 65 ta reshte hast
<mohi> Rosha: taghriban farda shab bayad bem bedish ta harja ke ok karde boodi :D
<Rosha> farda too sherkat radifesh mikonam ;)
<mohi> Rosha: fek mikoni miresi? hodoode 65 ta string e ;-)
<mohi> Rosha:  damet garm :***
<Rosha> 5shanbe ha bikarim
<Rosha> ;)
<mohi> Rosha: oh ye file dige ham bedam age vaght katdi? :D (smily bache prrorooooo)
<Rosha> :D
<Rosha> bede oonam
<mohi> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/kwalletd.po
<mohi> Rosha: ^
<mohi> Rosha: damet garm daghigh tarjome kon ke nemiresam review konam haminjoori up mikonam male toro chon ahle amali :))
<Rosha> :D
<mohi> Rosha: age khoob jolo berim miresim be kde 4.8 va tashih ha ro mizarim vase 4,8,1
<Rosha> amali khodeti
<mohi> Rosha: jooon hameye ma ahle amalin :))
<mohi> kde kara amaleshoon balas :D
<Rosha> :D
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1268763 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/nepomukservicestub.po: 100% completed by Mohi Mirdamadi
<princef> heo
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1268764 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/nepomukserver.po: 100% completed by Mohi Mirdamadi
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1268765 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/kio_trash.po: partially translated, some corrections by Mohi Mirdamadi
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1268767 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/kcmicons.po: 100% completed by Mohi Mirdamadi
<SterNiX> salam idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> Salam SterNiX
<idin_shafei_nia> khoobi SterNiX ?
<SterNiX> mamnon idin_shafei_nia khodet khobie|?
<idin_shafei_nia> saram dard mikone & daram sarma mikhoram SterNiX , dar kol are merci
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ vase inke sarma nakhori
<SterNiX> ab ziyad bokhor
<SterNiX> ye ghorse sarma khordegi bendaz bala
<SterNiX> boro zire dota pato ta hesabi aragh koni
<SterNiX> man ke ta hala inkaro kardam sarma nakhrodma idin_shafei_nia :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, are , emrooz koli shiro abmive gereftam & koli khordam :D merci SterNiX
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ tinyurl kar nakard vasat?
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, naaaa , yekam ham bahash var raftam wali hanooz mowafagh nashodam
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ bad bego chera ta gofti fedora jebhe gerftam :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, faghat bekhatere ye script ????
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ bahone nayar
<SterNiX> fek nakon ba in karat yadam mire az zire donate dar raftiya :DD
<idin_shafei_nia> Debian ham doost midaram :D wali gnomesh 2.XX bood SterNiX
<idin_shafei_nia> ey babaaaaa che chizaeii yadete to SterNiX
<SterNiX> pas chi idin_shafei_nia :D
<SterNiX> age donate ham bokoni bazam yejor dige
<idin_shafei_nia> oon moghe dige chejooori SterNiX :D
<SterNiX> hala ta on moghe idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, az hidensoft che khabar ??? chera kam miaad ?
<SterNiX> kare dare idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ye lotfi kon har moghe oomad begoo ke man ye vouch gereftam :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ ino bebin
<SterNiX> uptime[6h 15m 13s]
<omido> hi ppl
<omido> man ye moshkele ajib daram
<omido> ke tahala hich ja nadidam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-15
<btral> hi
<btral> man mikham in ketab ro dl konam ama chzi ke peida mikonam extract nemishe
<btral> mishe lotfan yeki komak kone link bede
<btral> in ketab ro mikham : Todd Lammles CCNA 2009
<ahmad> salam
<ahmad> aya copy kardan in ashkali dareh?
<ahmad> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%BE%D8%B1%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%87:Edward_FitzGerald.jpg
<ahmad> misheh yeki bishtar tozih bedeh
<ahmad> ?
<ahmad> لطفا یکی در باره کپی رایت این عکس توضیح بده
<ilius> ahmad: این نگاره (یا پرونده رسانه‌ای) در مالکیت عمومی قرار دارد زیرا حق تکثیر آن منقضی شده‌است.
<ilius> ahmad: چه توضیحی؟
<ilius> ahmad: عکسه مثلا ۱۰۰ سال پیش با اون دوربین‌های سیاه و سفید گرفته شده
<ilius> ahmad: دیگه الان کپی‌رایت نداره
<ahmad> ilius
<ahmad> یعنی هر کاری میتونم با امثال این عکس بکنم
<ilius> ahmad: لطفاً اسم رو بدون پیغام ننویس :)
<ahmad> که دارای این شرایط هستند
<ahmad> یعنی نام صاحب اثر رو نمیخواد
<ilius> ahmad: صاحب اثر یعنی کی؟
<ahmad> یعنی منبع نمیخواد؟
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> کسی که نقاشیرو کشیده
<ahmad> یا کسی که گزاشتدش اونجا
<ilius> ahmad: نه
<ilius> ahmad: ویکی‌پدیا یا عکاس یا هر کی. نه منبع نمی‌خواد
<ahmad> منبع چی
<ahmad> نمیخواد
<ahmad> یعنی هیچی
<ahmad> ؟
<ilius> ahmad: :D
<ilius> ahmad: نه
<ahmad> نه یعنی چی؟
<ilius> ahmad: خواستی رنگی‌ش کن با نرم‌افزار بعد بگو پدربزرگ من این عکسو گرفته
<ilius> :D
<ahmad> نه
<ahmad> ایا اسم صاحب عکس رو هم نمیخواد
<ilius> ahmad: PUBLIC DOMAIN e
<ahmad> ؟
<ilius> ahmad: اسم صاحب عکس رو دیگه خودشون هم می‌تونن بفهمن
<ilius> ahmad: ربطی به قضیه نداره
<ahmad> کی میتونه بفهمه
<ilius> خب حالا نفهمن
<ahmad> اگر من این عکسو به شما بدم بدون هیچ اطلاعی
<ahmad> کی میفهمه؟
<ilius> ahmad: آقا چه گیری دادی. نوشته «مالکیت عمومی» یا همون پابلیک دومین. یعنی مثل هوا، آب
<ilius> حالا بگذریم که توی ایران تصویب کردن که مالکیت این جور آثار (مثل دیوان حافظ و شاهنامه) می‌رسه به رهبری!!
<ahmad> اینم همونه
<ahmad> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%88%D9%81%D8%A7%DB%8C_%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%AC%D8%A7%D9%86%DB%8C
<ahmad> ilius ؟
<ilius> ahmad: !!
<ahmad> ؟
<ilius> ahmad: خب آره دیگه روی عکس کلیک کنی نوشته مالکیت عمومی
<ilius> ahmad: حالا برای عکس‌ها بپرس
<ilius> *برای همه عکس‌ها
<ilius> :D
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> خوب سوال داشتم دیگه
<ilius> ‏ahmad: معنای ‫«مالکیت عمومی» رو گفتم حالا هر جا اینو نوشته بود یعنی همین
<ahmad> ilius یه سوال در باره ی گیرنده دیجیتال دارم
<ahmad> میتونید جواب بدین؟
<ahmad> بلدین؟
<ahmad> من تصویرو با کافئین میتونم ببینم
<ilius> ahmad: زیاد نمی‌دونم در موردش
<ahmad> اونم نصفش یه جورایی برفکیه
<ahmad> صدا هم ندارم
<ahmad> ؟
<salehi> in safheye peivandha hey baz mishe vase man-chetor mishe blockesh konam
<dark-sun> salehi: ba opera baz nemishe :)
<salehi> ya kari konam ke automatic bash nashe
<salehi> ma feghat ba ff kar mikonim :D
<salehi> nemishe blockesh konam?
 * dark-sun anounces opera protects all users from phishing attacks
<dark-sun> salehi: switch to opera.. that's easy ;)
<salehi> no way :)) sepas
<dark-sun> salehi: FU :D
<princef> hello evryone
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FU
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ino bebin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIqN7Cj2Sjw&feature=related
<dark-sun> princef: hellllooo
<dark-sun> SterNiX: WTF? :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ gashange bebin sare hal biyay :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: hummm... gimme a sec. ;)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: in dg chiiii buuuud!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: dahanet servis! halam be ham khord!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ besiyar ali besiyar aali :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: +FU+!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ghasdam hamin bood
<dark-sun> SterNiX: 1 talabet!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FUSW, bahse dark-sun montazeram :)
<dark-sun> :)
<h2010n> رفتم یک دست این اپلی ها رو به جون هم انداختم در رفتم کیف داد!(mac#)
<h2010n> خجالت آوره که ویندوزی ها هم برا خودشون تو فرینود کانال دارن
<h2010n> #windows
<dark-sun> h2010n: F* 'em all >:D
<h2010n> صد
<h2010n> بار بهت گفتم یه چیز بگو بفهمیم
<dark-sun> h2010n: :)
<dark-sun> h2010n: beheshoon emale ghanoon kon! :D
<h2010n> ارشادشون میکنم!
 * dark-sun tarife khodesho az "emale ghanoon" dare... ;)
<dark-sun> h2010n: bokon bokon :D
<h2010n> بگم لینوکسی ام می زنن یا لهم می کنن! یا kick!
<dark-sun> :)
<h2010n> dark-sun,اسمت تو انجمن چیه؟
<dark-sun> h2010n: علی قنواتیان
<dark-sun> :)
<h2010n> من هم حاکم بزرگ می تی کومان هستم
<dark-sun> h2010n: khoshbakhtam :)
<h2010n> nice to meet you too!
<h2010n> ولی جان ما راست گفتی؟
<dark-sun> h2010n: chan salete? yadame bachegiamun pire mard budi.
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> dark-sun هرچقدر هم باشم و هرچقدر هم باشی خوب می تونی آدم ها رو ضایع کنی!
<h2010n> و بزنی کوچه علی چپ
<dark-sun> h2010n: می‌خوای بزنم کوچه حسین راست؟
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> الان منظورت اسمم بود کلک؟
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> ای (بووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق)
<dark-sun> :))))
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ be ja inke be in dark-sun harf bezani biya ino bebin, shayad halet az #mac behtar she
<SterNiX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIqN7Cj2Sjw&feature=related
<SterNiX> :D
<h2010n> می دونی بیکاریه دیگه!
<h2010n> چی کنیم؟
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ;)
<h2010n> از بیکاری آدم مجبور میشه با این (بوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق ها) حرف بزنه!
<h2010n> اگه من اینترنت درست می داشنم
<h2010n> الان اینجا نبودم
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ yani internete ma dorst nist ke injaim ?!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ mibini chi mige?!!!!!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: Finish him! :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ mage mortal Kombat hast?!!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ alan ipsho DDoS mikonam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :))))
<SterNiX> ipsho midam nmap
<h2010n> موفق باشید!
<SterNiX> fekr kardi kam alakiyeEEEEEEE?!!!!!!! are h2010n
<SterNiX> na ziyad alakiye
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> h2010n: sigar mikhay?
<h2010n> می دونی دیگه مبتدیا نمیان یکم از این حالت بیکاری در بیایم!
<h2010n> خداحافظ!
<dark-sun> eh
<dark-sun> raft k
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ish
<SterNiX> :D
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ide mishnasi ke awk ro highlight kone?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: gedit :)
<SterNiX> gedit ide hast dark-sun ?!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ hala doreste on youtube ro behet dadam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: na, vali highlight mikone :D
<SterNiX> vali dige nemikhad alan talafi koni ke :(
<SterNiX> :D
<SterNiX> geany nemikone beram ye plugin vasash peyda konam
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> good luck
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ba arch kar kardi?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: are, 6 sal pish :)
<SterNiX> packet manageresh chi bood dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: pacman
<SterNiX> mamnon dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FUSWIO
<dark-sun> :))))
<Omid> che dastoori ro bezanam ta hajme drive ham o.. ro neshun bede?
<Omid> mikham mizan fazaye khali o... ro neshun bede
<dark-sun> df -h
<dark-sun> Omid: ^
<Omid> dark-sun, kheili mamnun ;)
<dark-sun> :)
<Omid> dark-sun, ls optioni dare ke beshe bahash size folder ro ham did?
<dark-sun> -s
<Omid> dark-sun, kheili kheili mamnun :)
<dark-sun> Omid: welcome
<dark-sun> Omid: oon size ro be block mide, va3 bedast avordane size be Kb, mb, gb:
<dark-sun> Omid: dh -h --max-depth=1
<dark-sun> Omid: du -h --max-depth=1
<dark-sun> :)
<nkh> Omid: ye narmAfzar e gherty giri be esme ncdu ham hast hamin du e ye kam khoshgel tar ba hajm ha o emkane delete o ina , unam bad nist mituni nasb koni
<nkh> Omid: Faghat nemidoonam too makhzan hast ya na :D
<nkh> not ubuntu here
<Omid> :D
<dark-sun> nkh: mese mc ie?
 * dark-sun bback soon...
<nkh> dark-sun: mm na ziad :D
<nkh> dark-sun: vali hadafeshun hamun bude ;)
<nkh> dark-sun: ye nc darim oun mese mc e
<Omid> jaleb injast ke to manual "ls" optione "-s" vojod nadare!
<nkh> dark-sun: Sooti ro dashty !? mc o nc ro bar aks goftam, #YadeDOS :D
<Omid> nkh, dark-sun rafte
<Omid> :D
<nkh> Omid: :D
<Omid> inja kasi ba lemur ya lucene kar karde?
<Omid> kolan kasi to kare searh engine nist?
<dark-sun> :)
<kasra> Hi all
<kasra> I upgraded Linux min11 to mint 12
<kasra> but I have problem with it
<kasra> Its not work with normal desktop
<SterNiX> http://www.stickycomics.com/computer-update/
<kasra> This domin is filter :(
<dark-sun> kasra: chi migi kasra ?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: la gente esta muy loca! :D
<SterNiX> kasra♪ khob ba tor boro age filter hast
<kasra> khande dare?
<dark-sun> kasra: gerye konim?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: gerye kon! refighemun narahat shod!
<dark-sun> :'(
 * SterNiX mizane zire gerye va zar zar gerye mikone
 * dark-sun dastmal mide be SterNiX va ab ghore migire...
<kasra> jaye in khoshmaze bazia, rahnamaei konin age chizi midonin
<dark-sun> kasra: soal chie bimaze?
<dark-sun> :)
<kasra> mint 11 ro upgrade kardam be 12
<kasra> online
<dark-sun> khon?
<dark-sun> khob?*
<kasra> khode mint albate recoment dade bod ke online upgrade nakonin
<kasra> khob
<kasra> hala dige kar nemikone
<dark-sun> khaste nabashid
<kasra> boot nemishe
<dark-sun> kasra: hala boro mint 12 ro dl kon, nasbesh kon :)
<kasra> gheyre in che mishe kard?
<dark-sun> kasra: khataee mide?
<dark-sun> tuye boot
<SterNiX> age mishe grub ro tanzim kon kasra
<dark-sun> SterNiX: take him ;)
<kasra> vaghti wilcom screen miad, ziresh chan ta gozine dare
<kasra> Gnome
<kasra> Gnome without efect
<kasra> Gnome bala nemiad
<kasra> vali Gnome without efect kar mikone
<kasra> alan daram ba hamon kar mikonam
<SterNiX> to error log bebin chi omade kasra
<SterNiX> ehtemalan compiz ye moshkeli darie ke bala nemiyad
<nkh> DC
<kasra> kojast?
<SterNiX> toye /var/log
<SterNiX> compiz ro dobare nasb kon
<kasra> compiz chie? chikar bayad bokonam?
<SterNiX> compiz hamon chiziye ke mint ro khoshgel karde kasra
<kasra> chijori dobare nasbesh konam?
<SterNiX> apt-get purge compiz
<SterNiX> apt-get install compiz
<kasra> khob, restart konam?
<SterNiX> gdm ro
<SterNiX> bezan /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kasra> nashod :(
<SterNiX> kasr bezan apt-get upgrade
<kasra> ye bar zadam ghablan, ye karaei kard, ye chizaei nasb kard
<kasra> ama farghi nakard
<SterNiX> apt-get dist-upgrade
<SterNiX> inam ye emtehan bokon kasra
<kasra> alan vaghti boot mishe, ye safe desktop miad, ke hichi tosh nist
<nkh> kasra: Yani ba'd az Login? ya safe Login ham nemiad?
<kasra> login miad, password ro mizanam, safe desktop miad
<kasra> ama hichi tosh nist
<nkh> kasra: Alan systeme jelote ya hamin system e hey bayad reboot koni ?
<kasra> hich kelidi ham kar nemikonam
<kasra> hamine
<nkh> kasra: be mint 12 upgrade kardi goty ?
<kasra> are
<nkh> kasra: roo mint e ghabli compiz dashty? fa@aal bude?
<kasra> are
<nkh> kasra: pishnahad mikonam kollan pakesh koni
<kasra> ey baba
<nkh> kasra: man alan daghigh ubuntu yadam nist , age na paak kardan ham nemikhad faghat kaafi e az startup applications baresh dary
<nkh> kasra: Alt+ctrl+F1 kaar mikone , boro bezan
<nkh> kasra: badesh ba root login kon
<nkh> kasra: [ too in halat alt+ctrl+F haa ro emtehan kon , yekish baret migardune be hamun desktopi ke hichi toosh nist ]
<nkh> kasra: too oon halate alt+ctrl+F1 mitooni matni login koni. ba root login kon , bezan ino :
<nkh> kasra: killall -9 compiz
<nkh> kasra: fusion-icon dashty ya compiz?
<nkh> kasra: bebin harchi daram fek mikonam mibinam behtarin rah ine : apt-get remove compiz
<nkh> :D
<nkh> kasra_: yani mikhay begi oun moghe tahala nabudi?! :D
<kasra_> alt+ctrl_F1 kar kard
<nkh> kasra_: khob goftam ke kaar mikone !!!
<kasra_> dastorate shoma ro ejra mikardam
<nkh> kasra_: killall -9 ... ?
<nkh> kasra_: hasty !? chi shod/
<nkh> ?
<kasra_> hastam, nemidonam chikar konam
<nkh> kasra_: bebin ye chizi ke hast in momkene aalan ya ba'dan be dardet bokhore ! http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=86822
<nkh> kasra_: alan ham reboot kon , bala ke umad ba hamun alt+ctrl+f1 root sho , apt-get remove compiz , ye kare dige ham bayad bokoni vasta daram fek mikonam too mint che sheklie :D
<kasra_> tu in /var/log kolli file hast
<kasra_> logfile ke bekham bebinam che errore haei dare kodome?
<nkh> kasra_: age safe login o inat miad , /var/log/Xorg..... [ ye adadi chizi taheshe , masalan Xorg.0.log
<nkh> kasra_: ye kam wait kon
<kasra_> ok
<nkh> kasra_: Ow man che khengam !
<nkh> kasra_: bebin ...
<nkh> too home e useret
<kasra_> khob
<nkh> too ~/.config/autostart
<nkh> ye mosht file e .desktop bayad bashe ke compiz yekishe
<nkh> pakesh kon!
<nkh> ba rm -rf /home/kasra/.config/autostart/compiz.desktop
<nkh> kasra_: momkene fusion-icon ham bashe ounam paak kon !
<nkh> kasra_: harkodum bud pakesh kon
<kasra_> to home /.config nadare. hidene?
<nkh> kasra_: Albate begam , pish farz injuri mire too startup , omidvaram joore digey masalan too script ha o ina run nashe !
<nkh> kasra_: Are , harchi . dare avalesh hidden e
<nkh> kasra_: bebinam alan dari mibinish?! alan Linuxi ?
<kasra_> are
<kasra_> peidash kardam
<nkh> kasra_: khoobe , bood ?
<kasra_> khob
<nkh> kasra_: paakesh kon , man oun moghe tahala hey fek mikonam windowsi chera!? sorry, vase hamin hey migoftam alt+ctrl+f1, fek mikardam gofty bayad reboot koni yani invar linux nist !
<nkh> kasra_: age bood o pakesh kardi hala reboot kon bebin miad ya na , dige chia hast too in foldere?
<kasra_> migam .config/autostart khalie
<kasra_> hich fili tosh nist
<nkh> kasra_: [ key gofty?!:D ] Mmm ... ok
<kasra_> chan bar neveshtam, enter zadam, vali post nashod
<kasra_> :D
<nkh> kasra_: :D , ok , bebin too file ~/.xinitrc chi hast ? asan hast ?
<nkh> kasra_: in file ro ham bebin dari ya na : ~/.gnome2/session-manual , age hast toosh chie
<kasra_> na /.x.. nadare
<kasra_> wait
<kasra_> na, session... nist
<nkh> kasra_: bebin /usr/bin/gnome-shell dare ?
<kasra_> are, peidash kardam
<nkh> kasra_: ok wait , check this /usr/share/gnome/autostart , bebin too in dige bayad ye mosht chiz bashe !!!! :D
<nkh> kasra_: begoo ke hast ! :| :D
<kasra_> 2ta file hast
<nkh> kasra_: chias?
<kasra_> GNOME login sound
<kasra_> screensaver
<nkh> kasra_: :|
<kasra_> be khoda hamin 2tast faghat
<nkh> kasra_: khob pas compiz ehtemalan asan run nemishe , oun dafe ke goftam killall compiz bezan , zadi ? errori chizi nadad ke no such process? :-/
<kasra_> ye bar dige bego command ro
<nkh> kasra_: [ ta reboot nakardi ]  va in ke negah kon /var/log/Xorg..... kodumesh tarikhesh jadid tare , mohtaviatesh ro too http://paste.ubuntu.com/ paste kon linkesho bede
<nkh> kasra_: aval ino bad age khasty reboot koni chand ta chiz migam test koni
<nkh> kasra_: aval ino bede*
<kasra_> ok
<kasra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/771292/
<kasra_> age vaght dari chan lahze sab kon, barmigardam. bego chikar konam
<nkh> kasra_: ok
<nkh> kasra_: man hastam hala hala , mitarsam to khaste shi :D
<nkh> kasra_: OwCh, Card graphicet chie?
<kasra_> ghadimie
<kasra_> 32 Mg
<nkh> kasra_: intel e hatman pas ... man alan ba mouji az etelaAate ...
<kasra_> are
<nkh> kasra_: Ow! asan mitune gnome-shell biare ?!
<kasra_> yani chi?
<nkh> kasra_: hamine badbakht run nemishe !!!:D
<nkh> kasra_: bebin gnome-shell sangine , nemidunam mizan ram e graphic vasash moheme ya na ! ama alan kheili fargh kard ghazie
<nkh> kasra_: mogghe login , sessions ro didi ? chize digey vase login dare ?
<kasra_> GNOME dare o GNOME clasic no effect
<nkh> kasra_: Gnome classic no effect ro emtehan kardi bebini miad ya na ?
<kasra_> alan daram ba hamon kar mikonam dige
<nkh> kasra_: Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nkh> kasra_: :D
<nkh> kasra_: Baba az aval masale ro dorost tarh kon bi zahmat !!! :|
<kasra_> :D
<kasra_> goftam, shoma nabodi
<kasra_> :D
<nkh> kasra_: man oun moghe tahala fek mikonam in ye linux e digas! oun yeki digas!
<nkh> kasra_: Na marda oun moghe man umadam goftam DC shodam ke :D
<nkh> kasra_: alan age too terminalet bezani gnome-shell --replace & ehtemalan be hamoon haal gereftar mishi! age shodi, yani inke gnome-shell asan nemituni roo in sakht afzar run koni [ la aghal raahat nist, baEeed e ]
<kasra_> baba mage mishe GNOME run nashe, man ro hamin win7 dashtam bedone moshkel, mint 11 dashtam bedon moshkel, ubuntu 11.4 dashtam
<nkh> kasra_: na bebin, gnome ye chi digas , gnome-shell ye chi digas !
<nkh> kasra_: gnome-shell chizi e ke ro gnome3 ejra mishe , ye seri gherty giri e jadid ezafe mikone
<kasra_> ey baba
<nkh> kasra_: tamume da'vahaye in modat o negh zadan be ubuntu o mint  o gnome ina sare hamin ebdaa'e gnome-shell o unity [ too ubuntu e ]
<nkh> kasra_: yep! ey baba ! :|
<kasra_> miram open suse mirizam asan hala ke intor shod
<kasra_> nemishe bargasht be hamon mint 11?
<nkh> kasra_: mmm  ba hamin gnome fall back estefade
<kasra_> alan bebin, in yejore khasie, ye moshkelati dare
<kasra_> ye panjerei ke baz mikonam, tu in panele paeini nemiad
<kasra_> vaghti minimize mikonam mire gom mishe
<kasra_> bayad alt+tab bezanam ta biad dobare
<nkh> kasra_: :D click rast kona dd to panel bebin dare?
<kasra_> kardam
<kasra_> ye chiz mizaei ezafe kardam
<nkh> kasra_: window list ya hamchin chizi dar e?
<kasra_> doros nemishe, kheili bahash var raftam
<kasra_> na nadasht
<nkh> kasra_: man alan khodam arch estefade mikonam, daghighan be khatere mshkelaty ke ba gnome-shell dashtam alan gnome fallback miam ba compiz o avant o docky o cairo dock o ina :D
<kasra_> migam in upgrade lanati ro ye jori dor zad bargasht be hamon mint 11 ?
<nkh> kasra_: Hmmm fek nakonam , la aghal man nemidunam
<kasra_> age dvd mint 11 ro dobare nasb konam chi? hame software ha o ina mipare?
<nkh> kasra_: I think so
<kasra_> KDE nasb konam?
<nkh1> kasra_: as you wish :-?? man doust nadaram :D
<kasra_> doros mishe be nazaret?
<nkh1> kasra_: nemidunam vala bayad bebini ba graphic 32 miad ounam ya na :-?? miad mamoolan
<kasra_> System requirements: Graphics card capable of 800×600 resolution
<kasra_> fek nakonam moshkele man marbot be hardware bashe
<kasra_> khode mint dare mige 800*600 kafie
<r3za> salam bache ha man profile e firefoxam ro beine ubuntu va MS 7 yeki kardam , yani foldere profile ro too 2 ja yeki gozashtam , hala hameie bookmark ham pak shode yoohooee , kasi nemiddooone ghabele bargashte ya na ?
<princef> hi
<idin_shafei_nia> hi
<reza123> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> salam reza123
<reza123> kesi az doostan mitoone mano dar rabete ba config kardan e vpn to ubuntu komak kone ?
<reza123> man pptp vpn ro too ubuntu config kaardam
<reza123> be server ham vasl misham
<idin_shafei_nia> reza123: moshkelet chie ???
<reza123> ama ba site hayii ke az SSL estefade mikonan moshkel daram
<reza123> in site ha baz nemishan
<reza123> ama baghieye ye site ha moshkeli nadaran !!!
<idin_shafei_nia> bedoone vpn are in moshkel hast amma ba vpn bayad ssl ro ham baz koni
<reza123> etefaghan bedoone vpn moshkeli nadaram
<reza123> moshkel e man vaghtie ke be vpn server vasl misham
<reza123> in moshkel faghat too linux vojood dare o too windows be in moshkel bar nemikhoram
<idin_shafei_nia> gateway ro dorost tanzim mikoni reza123 ??
<reza123> gateway ro tanzim nemikonam !!! bayad oon ro chi tanzim konam ?
<idin_shafei_nia> reza123, bayad gateway ro addresse servere vpneto bedi
<reza123> sorry, havasam nabood
<reza123> are dorost set mikonam
<reza123> PAP, CHAP, MSCHAP, MSCHAP2, EAP  tick mizanam
<reza123> use point to point enxryption ro disable mikonam
<reza123> allow deflate data compression va allow tcp header compression ro ham tick mizanam
<reza123> send PPP echo packets ro ham tick mizanam
<idin_shafei_nia> tike echo packets ro barda reza123
<idin_shafei_nia> baad wasl sho bebin mitooni be ssl wasl beshi
<reza123> ok thanks
<reza123> man test mikonam bar migardam
<reza123> bazam mamnoon ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> ok hastam reza123
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-16
<reza123> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> salam reza123
<reza123> moshkel e man hal nashod
<reza123> tick e echo ppp packet ro bardashtam
<reza123> ama baz ham ba SSL moshkel daram
<idin_shafei_nia> servereto awaz kon reza123
<reza123> server e khodame !!!
<idin_shafei_nia> VPS dari ?
<reza123> nemitoonam avazesh konam
<reza123> are
<idin_shafei_nia> ahaaaa khob bebin yekare dige bokon
<reza123> che kari ?
<idin_shafei_nia> ba ssh be vpset connect sho
<reza123> chejoori ?
<reza123> windows server e 2003 e ha !!!
<idin_shafei_nia> alan ubuntu hasti ?
<reza123> bale
<idin_shafei_nia> bebin too terminal bezan maslan ssh admin@ip-address
<reza123> connect to host x.x.x.x port 222: connection refused
<reza123> nemitoone be port e 222 connect beshe
<idin_shafei_nia> in tanzimat ro bayad awal roo vpset set koni baadan biay ssh bezani
<idin_shafei_nia> roo vpset openvpn nasb kon rahati
<reza123> openvpn roo win nasb mishe ?
<idin_shafei_nia> fekr nakonam wali too google begard , bayad rahi dashte bashe
<SterNiX> openvpn cher amishe engar
<reza123> awww ok thnx ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, to mage narafti bekhabiiiiiiiiiiiiii ???
<reza123> thnx
<SterNiX> na idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> man goftam felan
<SterNiX> az room beram
<SterNiX> na beram bekhabam
<idin_shafei_nia> :)) SterNiX
<SterNiX> :)
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, pesar boro bekhab ke shanbe etefaghe bozorgi gharare biofte haaaa :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, boro bekhab ke betoooni shanbe mowafagh beshiiiiiiiiii
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ aval bayad bekhonam :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, shanbe khabaresho bem bede hatman
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, to mitooni ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, hooosheto kheyli ghabool daram bayad yekam beshini pash
<SterNiX> bayad caliber ro biyaram paeen idin_shafei_nia :D
<SterNiX> hamin fagaht :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, daghighan mikhastam hamino begam :D wali sansoor kardam
<SterNiX> nemishe idin_shafei_nia :D
<SterNiX> say kardam
<SterNiX> vali nashode felan ke
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, didi goftam to jome start mizani :D wali jedi beshin bekhoon , roo sefidemoon koniaaaa :D namayandeye FSFiiiiiiiiiiii
<SterNiX> na man namayandeye SterNiX hastam faghat idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> hishkiyo ghabol nemikonam
<SterNiX> farada vali bayad bekhonam
<SterNiX> kheili sakhte in formoulash
<SterNiX> man beram dige
<SterNiX> shabet khsoh idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, bashe khoob bekhabiiiiiii
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, mowafagh bashiiiiiiiii
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, javabesho bem bede
<SterNiX> va hamchenin idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> age khob bod hatman idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, hatmaaaaan khoob mishe
<idin_shafei_nia> be Calibre fekr kon :D
<lachfome> آقا کسی از کلاینت xchat استفاده می کنه اینجا ؟
<SterNiX> lachfome♪ ba xchat moshkel dari?!
<lachfome> SterNiX, آقا فیکس شد
<lachfome> ISP فیلتر کرده بود
<lachfome> :D
<SterNiX> be salamati lachfome :)
<h2010n> سلام
<h2010n> یک سوال در مورد پیجین داشتم
<h2010n> چه طوری می تونم پیجین رو طوری تنظیم کنم که بدون اسن بردن از من در سوال طرف خبرم کنه؟
<h2010n> (در بالای صفحه متن سوال ها یا چت ها بیاد)
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> ?
<satanix7> h2010n: mishe manzooret ro vaazeh tar begi
<satanix7> h2010n: chand taa plugin e notification e popup daare
<satanix7> oonaa roo nasb kon
<h2010n> البته
<h2010n> پلاگین هاش کجان؟
<h2010n> الان چی رو متوجه نمیشی؟
<h2010n> satanix7
<satanix7> h2010n: shoma mikhay popup notification bebini?
<h2010n> آره
<h2010n> satanix7
<h2010n> ?
<satanix7> h2010n: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins#Notifications
<satanix7> h2010n: fekr konam Guifications khoob baashe
<h2010n> :)
<satanix7> h2010n: haaji ghabl az soal porsidan hatman search bezan
<h2010n> (به معنی این که شنیدم!)
<h2010n> چشم
<princef> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> salam
<h2010n> دستت درد نکنه @satanix7 درست شد
<r3za> salam , bache ha man jer vajer kardam khodamo natoonestam socks vasl sham too 11.10 , ba tsocks yeki komak kone please
<r3za> bache ha hast kasi ?
<parisa> Salam
<parisa> man mikhastam ye IDE c++ nasb konam
<parisa> kasi soragh dare ?
<parisa> Code va CodeLite ro natunestam nasb konam
<parisa> manpages-dev
<r3za>  everplays : hey ...
<parsix> سلام
<parsix> من h2010n هستم با لیو سی دی پارسیکس اومدم !
<parsix> برا همون نیکم تغییر کرده!
<parsix> کسی اینجا نمی تونه در این مورد کمکم کنه
<parsix> ؟
<parsix> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,28272.0.html
<parsix> ممنون
<parsix> ؟
<h2010n> درست شد!
<h2010n> منظورم نیکم بود!
<h2010n> نه سواله!
<h2010n> الووووووووووو
<h2010n> کسی نیست؟
<h2010n> الوووووووووووووو
<h2010n> الو؟
<princef> ?
<h2010n> ?
<h2010n> منظورت چیه؟
<h2010n> @everplays @gnustatus @princef @r3za@RadiumCat @SterNiX @thelight @vahid
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> ?
<h2010n> :(
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> ?
<h2010n> ?
<h2010n> حداقل یه لبخند بفرستید بفهمم نتونستید کمکم کنید
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> ؟
<princef> sorry
<h2010n> THANKS!
<princef> ba partition majiic nemishe?
<h2010n> chi hat hala?
<h2010n> hast
<h2010n> :)
<princef> ye barname ke qabl az os boot mishe o mitouni taqyirat bedi bahash
<princef> amma inke archet nabud nashe ro nemidunam
<princef> :S
<h2010n> link?
<h2010n> ?
<princef> google!
<h2010n> good!
<princef> پارتیشن مجیک
<h2010n> مطمءنی مال بوت هست؟
<h2010n> EXE هست ها!
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,28272.0.html
<princef> ini ke man daram ke boot mishe
<princef> search kon peyda mikoni
<kasra> salam be hame
<kasra> ro systemi ke linux mint dashtam, win XP nasb kardam. hala zaheran grub system az beyn rafte o moghe boot shodan linux ro nemishnase
<kasra> chetor mishe grub ro updatre kard ta system dual boot beshe?
<the-light> age grub 2 e: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Grub2Howto/Recover?highlight=%28grub%29
<kasra> linux mint 12 bode, grub 2 mishe?
<the-light> 12 esh male keye?
<kasra> hamin chan vaght pish
<the-light> 2 e pas
<kasra> ye mah taghriban
<kasra> kheili mamnon
<vahid> 3~/c
<Mobin> ajab
<Mobin> khoobid
<Mobin> ?
<Mobin> kesi hast?
<princef> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> salam princef
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-17
<princef> salam
<salehi> man az cache barname ha ke to foldere var hast vase estefade kardam o barname nasb kardam alan ye seri moshkel daram
<salehi> khastam bebin mishe haleshon kard
<salehi> pidgino ke close mikonam quit mishe
<salehi> applet rhythmbox ham kar nemikone
<reyhaneh> hi
 * everplays pokes mohi
 * mohi pokes back everplays ;-)
<mohi> chetori dude? long time no see
<everplays> mohi, badi nist dude, daghighan vase hamin poke kardam :) khodet chetori haji?
<mohi> khoob everplays :) felan ke 2 mahi mishe ye riz be KDE chashbidam, das tanha! :( inshala mikham be release 4.8 beresoonam team e farsio
<everplays> mohi, awesome :) haji tamoom shod ye party-e asasi mikhad-a, albate na too shahr-etoon :D tehran
<mohi> :D LOL
<mohi> everplays: baba jasho ok konin partish ba man :P
<everplays> mohi, bax mamoolan cafe Prague miran vase in kara dude :) hala tamoom shod rele mikonimesh, az oon mohem tar khodet ro bebinim bishtar hal mide
<mohi> everplays: chakerim manam kehili deltangetoonam mikham bebinamet koli. inbar k nashod vase ubuntu party begirim inshala vase kde beshe
<everplays> mohi, hala jedi tanha dari translate mikoni? bad chera esmesh "persian translation team"-e
<everplays> mohi, haji kafar shodia! dar morede khoda va khaste-ash sohb@ mikoni, ishalla migio in harfa :D
<mohi> :))))))
<mohi> =))
<mohi> dahanet service everplays :))
<princef> salam,
<princef> rofaqa kasi ba xfce kar mikone?
<everplays> mohi, :P
<mohi> everplays: are baba manam tazegia yeki az doostan be esme Vahid Fazl umade va dare koimak mikone, kheili kam tarjome mikone ama karesh rooz be rooz behtar mishe
<ilius> princef: man ye moddat kar mikardam, age soali hast begu
<mohi> everplays: official member faghat khodamam :(
<princef> Persian (fa)                                                            1% (68/39/3978)
<princef> translat
<mohi> salam princef. in stat male kojas? :D
<princef> https://translations.xfce.org/
<princef> 2 sale hich kas rooye in kar nakarde!
 * ilius ta hala be translate shodane xfce fekr nakarde bud :D
<everplays> mohi, nokte ine ke age ye sherkate dorost hesabi bood ke business-esh doro var-e linux bood too iran, mitoonest sponsor-e in chiza beshe, hala kheyli pool-e khafan ham lazem nabood bede, ama khode in baes mishod ina ke allaf migardan khozaval tweet/dent mikonan rajebe opensource/freesoftware bian tarjome konan hade aghal
<mohi> princef: kam kam yeki peyda msihe barash ;-)
<mohi> everplays:  +1, kheili too fekresham va mikham begam bax k too linuxshop hastan shoroo konan vase in kar hade aghal
<mohi> everplays: oon ghablia k too team boodan kheili khoob jolo miraftan va dalilesham hamin bood k gofty
<everplays> awesome, kheyli khoobe dude
<mohi> ;-)
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1268944 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/kcm_emoticons.po: 100% completed by Mr Vahid Fazl
<princef> 'kiosk mode' chie?
<princef> nobody knows it?
<mohi> !kiosk
<mohi> princef: kojas?
<princef> Because the panel is running in kiosk mode
<princef> "Because the panel is running in kiosk mode, you are not allowed to make "
<princef> "changes to the panel configuration as a regular user"
<princef> :-/
<h2010n> اقایون فیل.تر شک.ن تحت وب ندارید؟
<h2010n> خیلی احتیاج دارم
<h2010n> ممنون
<princef> salam
<bugattiveyron> kasi midone chejori in error ra raf konam? http://codepad.org/pDEfX2tK   apt-get update I got 401  Authorization Required
<idin_shafei_nia> marboot mishe be gpg key
<bugattiveyron> khob bayad chikaresh konam? gpg key vojod nadare eshtebaheh ?
<bugattiveyron> chejori bayad befhamam?
<idin_shafei_nia> daghighan mikhasti chikar koni
<idin_shafei_nia> ahaa waysaaa linketo baz kardam
<bugattiveyron> sudo apt-get update
<bugattiveyron> ino mide
<idin_shafei_nia> bebin in Warninge
<bugattiveyron> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/partner/binary-i386/Packages  401  Authorization Required
<idin_shafei_nia> alan bet migam
<bugattiveyron> thanks
<bugattiveyron> man koli search kardamaa ama be jaiye naresidam
<bugattiveyron> sobh tahal ravnim karde
<idin_shafei_nia> update manager ro baz kon rooye another server bezan baad dobare update kon
<bugattiveyron> server koja ra entekhab konam maslan?
<bugattiveyron> inam yadame try kardam
<bugattiveyron> faraghi nakard
<bugattiveyron> to forume ubutnu neveshte bod
<bugattiveyron> hala ye bar digam mizanm
<idin_shafei_nia> update manager => settings
<bugattiveyron> update manager => settings => repositories
<idin_shafei_nia> update manager => settings ==> tabe awal
<bugattiveyron> :-D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857326  baba sobh taha google ra terekonadam
<bugattiveyron> adresesh ine update manager => settings => repositories => Other
<idin_shafei_nia> khob SOLVED shode bood
<bugattiveyron> na ba in rah solved nashode bod
<bugattiveyron> taraf neveshte bod to  siteshon firewall hast
<bugattiveyron> on baese in shode
<bugattiveyron> 				Join Date: Oct 2011 				 				 	  					Beans: 2 				 			   				 				 				 				 				     			  	 	 	 	 		 		 			 			 				 				Re: Errors with "apt-get update"  (Authorization Required) 			 			
<bugattiveyron>  			 		   		 		 		Hi Raj,
<bugattiveyron>  
<bugattiveyron> Thanks a lot for your reply.
<bugattiveyron>  
<bugattiveyron> I figured out the issue. The problem was that we have a proxy setup in our
<bugattiveyron> site, so what i did is to ask the administrator to let the Unix server bypass the
<bugattiveyron> proxy. Once that was done, things worked perfectly.
<bugattiveyron>  
<bugattiveyron> oh
<bugattiveyron> sorry :-D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-18
<MARYAM> سلام در مورد محيط گرافيكي لينوكس و شباهت هاوتفاوتهاش با XP
<MARYAM> كسي اطلاعا ت كاملي داره؟
<Omid> salaaam
<Omid> kasi midune chejuri ssh server rah bendazam?
<Omid> manual barash soragh darid?
<Boombool> سلام دوستان
<Boombool> کسی با 11/10 مشکل وایرلس نداره؟
<Boombool> Anyone experienced wireless network card detection in ubuntu 11/10?
<asi> i need same ielts reading how can help me
<princef> hi
<dingdangdong> mohi: wb :X
<sami__> .
<princef> fire .rar chand qesmati ro chetori bayad exrtact kard?
<SterNiX> ba cat shayd betoni inkar bokoni
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<princef> find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} \;
<princef> in dastur kar mikone faqaat tamame sub folder ha ro ham migarde o extract mikone!
<SterNiX> bezan find . -type f -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} \;
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<vahid> SterNiX: /msg?
<SterNiX> are vahid
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ biya ##PMG
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-10
<sciencelover> #leave
<test_> hi
<anoNxeRo> hi
<ramin> ki tahala virtualbox nasb karde????????//
<ramin>  ki tahala virtualbox nasb karde????????//
<safeith1> ramin: بله
<Sefid_par> Chetor mishe be servere centos ke "vnc-server" dare remote desktop kard?
<Sefid_par> ba putty behesh vasl shod?
<psydroid> ba vncviewer?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-11
<safeith> این هم خوبه
<ww_> ki ba virtualbox kar karde?//////
<ww_> ki ba virtualbox kar karde?
<ww_>  ki ba virtualbox kar karde?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-12
<Guest92139> salam be hame
<Zh> Salam
<Zh> Ye moshkeli pish omade
<Guest14082> Ye safhe banafsh miad
<Guest14082> Minevise
<Guest14082> Continue to wait or press s to skip mounting or m for manual recovery
<KScorp> any human? :D
<zh> !
<Guest54209> salam
<Guest54209> ye soal dashtam
<Guest54209> kasi mitone komakam kone?
<Guest54209> ubuntu ee man ye error mide oo bala nemiad
<Guest54209> error esh ine
<Guest54209> press s to skip mounting or m for manual recovery
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-13
<XPro> ashkan:
<XPro> h0n3st:
<XPro> lagman:
<XPro> ?
<DB_> hi
<DB_> Salam kasi hasT?
<Guest85779> kasi harwar driver to ubuntu 10.10
<Guest85779> midone kojasT?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-14
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: ok
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: az in be bad inja bepors
<khazali> smmsadrnezh:  salam
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: chon un channel male sistem amele xamin hast
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: male ubuntu nist
<khazali> smmsadrnezh:  bebin in system amele xamin chie mesle gnu o windows hastesh??????
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: are unam ye gnu hast.
<smmsadrnezh> khazali: sakhte irane
<khazali> smmsadrnezh:  sakhte iran?????????????????????????????
<khazali> smmsadrnezh:  bebin in dasture sudo apt-get upgrade cheghadr tul mikeshe karesho anjem bede??????????
<Farab> hi
<safeith> fzerorubigd: می تونم چند لحظه وقتتون رو بگیریم
<fzerorubigd> safeith: سلام.
<safeith> fzerorubigd: سلام ، می شه بریم خصوصی
<fzerorubigd> safeith: باشه
<centooos> salam, man mikham slackware ro virtual box nasb konam, asan boot nemishe, chikaresh bayad konam??!!
<centooos> http://uploadpic.ir/up/images/screenshot.png
<centooos> to ntekhabe OS slackware nadasht other ro zade bodam alan zadam ro arch dg error nadad, dare nasb mishe ama nafamidam moshkelesh chi bode
<mojtaba> salam bacheha kasi hast komake man kone?
<Saeid> salam va shabe hamegi bekheir , daram baraye ye mohandese narm afzar barname minevisam (ba php)  mishe lotfan rahnamayim konin ke : che gheymati bayad behesh begam ? aslan az koja bayad befahmam ??
<sepisoad_> lotfan soal e marboot be ubuntu beporsid, ba tashakor
<Saeid> sepisoad jan mishe mano rahnamayi koni ke koja in soalo beporsam ?
<Saeid> roomi soragh dari ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-15
<the-light> ping fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> the-light: pong
<the-light> fzerorubigd: vaght dari bara msg?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: sure
<safeith> the-light: ping
<khazali> salam
<khazali> bebakhshid dasture taghire channel chie???
<khazali> ba arze salam mikhastam bebina ke cheture mitunim ke c++ ro to ubuntu debug kard va dar ebteda on rp nasb kard ?????????/
<sepisoad> khazali, mikhay code e c++ ro debug koni ya khode gcc ro?
<sepisoad> khazali, age mikhay ye application ro ke ba c++ compile kardi debug koni mituni az 'gdb' estefadeh koni
<khazali> sepisoad: kheily mamon.man aslan mikham mohiti ro ke tush mitunam c++ ro benevisam va hala masalan to hamun terminal runesh konambayad che kar konam?????
<sepisoad> khazali, donbale ye IDE migardi, yechizi mese Visual Studio tu windows?
<khazali> bebakhid man taze ubuntu ro nasb kardam khastam bebinam ke che tur mitunam ke download konam /???????
<khazali> yani barnameie mesle axel???????????
<khazali> sepisoad: daghighan....
<sepisoad> khazali, khob age mikhay application tu ubuntu download koni az 'software center' estefadeh koni
<sepisoad> khazali, agar ham donbale ye C++ IDE khoob migardi mituni az 'code::blocks' estefadeh koni
<sepisoad> khazali, mituni 'code::blocks' ro az tu software center install koni ya inke...
<khazali> mohitesho che tur mitunam nasb konam hamun gdb e??
<sepisoad> okey, aval in kari ke migam o bokon
<sepisoad> sudo apt-get install g++
<khazali> sepisoad: mohitesho cheture mitunam nasb konam hamun gdb e?//
<sepisoad> khazali, ye terminal baz kon inot tush type kon
<sepisoad> sudo apt-get install g++
<khazali> sepisoad: agha kheyly motshaker bebakhshid in tanzimate marbute be axel chejurie????
<sepisoad> sharmande, man nemidunam axel chiye
<khazali> sepisoad: manzuram hamun barnaye downloader tu ubuntu hastesh???
<khazali> bebakhshid tanzimate marbute be axel che jurie??????
<sepisoad> soaletoon kheyli kolliye... mishe vazeh tar beporsid, che tanzimi?
<khazali> sepisoad: bebakhshid shoma khodetun tu ubuntu ba chi download mikonid manzuram ye chizi mesle idm dar windowse????
<sepisoad> okey, steadyflow, Kget, uGet
<sepisoad> khazali,  vali age mikhay ye application ro ba ina download koni badesh install koni, behtare az software center estefadeh koni
<sepisoad> khazali, che version e ubuntu ro estefade mikoni?
<khazali> sepisoad: bebakhshid alan shoma khodetun mitunid ke axel ro az softwar center install konid bad ye seri tanzimati dare ke man kheily rage behehs soal daram????
<sepisoad> okey
<khazali> sepisoad: kheily mamnon
<sepisoad> che version e ubuntu ro estefade mikon?
<khazali> sepisoad:  12.04
<sepisoad> okey hala soaletoono beporsid
<sepisoad> install shod
<khazali> sepisoad: dare ugeto install mikone hanuz munde
<sepisoad> shoma ke goftin axel
<khazali> sepisoad: axelo ghablan install kardam
<khazali> sepisoad: t mohite axel ke miram ye seri tanzimati dare to una gir kardam
<sepisoad> khazali, chi masalan?
<khazali> sepisoad: masan url mikhad
<khazali> sepisoad: neveshte url(you can add mirrors)
<sepisoad> khob url address e un file i hast ke mikhay download koni masalan ino paste kon tush
<sepisoad> "http://hackerpublicradio.org/eps/hpr1140.ogg"
<sepisoad> dar morede mirror age mikhay beduni mituni in link o bekhuni
<sepisoad> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_(computing)
<sepisoad> vali mirror e ye url copy e file tu ye server e digast
<sepisoad> axel be nazaram narmafzare jalebi baraye download nist
<sepisoad> shoma az hamoon uget estefade konid behtare
<khazali> sepisoad: bebakhshid alan in g++ ru dasture sho zadam bad tu dashboard ke mizanam nemiaratesh che kar bayad konam
<sepisoad> g++ ye command line applicatio hast
<sepisoad> bebinid mese inke shoma mikhayd application e C++ tu ubuntu benevisid, doroste???
<khazali> koja mituanam ke code hiae c++ ro bezanam???
<sepisoad> okey tu software center berid va 'code::blocks' o search konid
<sepisoad> badesh install konid
<sepisoad> code::blocks mese visual studio hast, tush mituni code type konid va compile konid
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-16
<ramin> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192 W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9 W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be ver
<ramin> to terminal be in error khordam
<ramin> update nemikone???????/
<anoNxeRo> error gpg dare
<anoNxeRo> public key nbadari
<ramin> yani chi nemifahmam mobtadiyam??????
<ramin> chetori erroro pak konam
<anoNxeRo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589807
<ramin_> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192 W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9 W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be ver
<ramin_> man update kardani be in error khordam chikar konam????????????/
<anoNxeRo> ramin_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589807
<ramin_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<ramin_> bazam be in bar khordam?????????????
<anoNxeRo> w8
<anoNxeRo> ramin_, ino bezan to terminal
<ramin_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install launchpad-getkeys
<anoNxeRo> wget -q "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x3B22AB97AF1CDFA9"-O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ramin_> ba in dastor raftam bebin ok mishe
<anoNxeRo> man ubuntu nadaram ke bebinam
<ramin_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886 W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/hadi60/jooyeshgar/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/hadi60/jooyeshgar/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch 
<ramin_> on error pak shod hala ina omad??????????
<anoNxeRo> http://ppa.launchpad.net/hadi60/jooyeshgar/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages in addrest eshteabs
<ramin_> chikar konam?????????/
<ramin_> be nazaret az softwer center pak konam ok mishe????????/
<anoNxeRo> http://ppa.launchpad.net/hadi60/jooyeshgar/ubuntu/dists/
<anoNxeRo> na
<anoNxeRo> aslan rabti be on nadare
<ramin_> pa chikar konam?????
<anoNxeRo> to dari miri be torekestan, ba in address dadanet
<anoNxeRo> che ba benz beri che khar akhare sar yeja dari miri
<anoNxeRo> in site ke behet midamo aslan niga kardi?
<ramin_> are ba on dastor raftam jolo dg
<ramin_> bad error dad search kardam ghof ino nasb kon
<anoNxeRo> http://ppa.launchpad.net/hadi60/jooyeshgar/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources <<=- in siteie ke to dadi
<anoNxeRo> khob?
<anoNxeRo> to in site
<anoNxeRo> quantal vojoud nadare
<anoNxeRo> http://ppa.launchpad.net/hadi60/jooyeshgar/ubuntu/dists/
<ramin_> pas chetor error mide?
<ramin_> manma baz mikonam baz nemishe?
<anoNxeRo> to baz koni error nemide?
<anoNxeRo> khob error mide
<ramin_> vali to softwer center manbash hast mitonam tikesho var darama?
<ramin_> benazaret ok mishe?
<anoNxeRo> age vardari are ok mishe
<ramin_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886
<ramin_> var dashtam dobare in error omade?
<anoNxeRo> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/216141
<ramin_> khob mg chikar konam?
<ramin_>  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano
<ramin_> ino bezanam?
<anoNxeRo> na ramin_
<anoNxeRo> in ye moshkeli dare nemidonam daghigh chi kar kardi
<Guest73798> to softwer senter ip iran nist chera?///////////
<Guest72545> chera to softwer center ip iran nist to ubuntu 12.10?????chetori be ip iran bezaramesh??????
<ramin> ki ubuntu 12.10 nasb karde?
<pinek> agha chera ba Tor nemitonam connect sham be youtub??????
<pinek> sudo apt-get install tor ba in nasb kardam ba inam restart kardam sudo service tor restarat vali baz kar nemikone az firefoxam chek kardam onjam hame chi okiye??
<pinek> vali baz kar nemikone?
<pinek> chikar konam benazareton?
<khazali> bebakhshid dar c++ in directory haie iostream va stdio che juriand???
<khazali> bebakhshid dar c++ baraye dastresi be diroctory haie mojod chegone mitavan amal kard??
<nixoeen> khazali: yani chi?
<nixoeen> khazali: daghighan chikar mikhayd bokonid?
<khazali> nixoeen: masalan dar windows mahali ke compiler c++ nasb shode mitavan directory haie mojude mesle iostream ya conio ra moshahede kard va tarze neveshtane an ra fahmid in ja che gone mitavan in kar ra anjam dad
<nixoeen> khazali: agar manzooretoon mahale header ha hastesh, tooye /usr/include hastesh
<khazali> nixoeen: yani bayad in dasturo dar terminal bezanam ?
<nixoeen> khazali: na, ba ye file manager miri unja, masalan ba Nautilus
<khazali> nixoeen:  mitunid begid ke daghighan dar teminal che bayad bezanam?
<nixoeen> khazali: hichi
<nixoeen> khazali: ye Nautilus baz mikonid, mirid /usr/include
<nixoeen> khazali: unja mitunid header ha ro bebinid
<khazali> nixoeen: NAUTILUS chi hast va az koja mitunam ke uno bazesh konam?
<nixoeen> khazali: az che tozi'ei estefade mikonid??
<khazali> nixoeen:  bebkhshid man nautilus ro nasb akarde budam esme kamele in softwaro ke shoma pishnahad mikonid ro mitunid behem begid????
<nixoeen> khazali: az che tozi'ei estefade mikonid?
<khazali> nixoeen:  toze'ei chie?
<nixoeen> khazali: Distribution
<nixoeen> khazali: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Debian, Fedora, ...
<khazali> nixoeen: bebakhshid man taze ubuntu nasb kardam nemidunam ke distribution va ye toze'ie chi hastand???????
<nixoeen> khazali: khob shoma az tozi'e Ubuntu estefade mikonid!
<nixoeen> khazali: Nautilus be soorate pishfarz rooye computer nasbe
<nixoeen> khazali: File Manager e Ubuntu esmesh Nautilus hastesh
<nixoeen> hamunjayi ke Home ro baz mikonid o file haro mibinid
<khazali> nixoeen: ro home man nasb nistesh..
<nixoeen> khazali: Roo home chizi nasb nemishe
<nixoeen> khazali: un bala az Menu ha mirid ye ghesmat dare Go to directory ya chizi shabihe un
<nixoeen> khazali: har Path ei ke bekhayd ro minevisid
<nixoeen> khazali: va be makani ke goftid mire
<khazali> nixoeen: magar nabayad be software center beramo nautilus ro nasb konam??
<nixoeen> khazali: kheyr, goftam ke, Nautilus be soorate pishfarz nasb hast
<nixoeen> khazali: hamun barnameyi ke file haro neshun mide o bahash too home mirid o ina, esmesh Nautilus e
<khazali> nixoeen: man alan atge bekham ke diroctory haie c++ ro bebinam che kar konam??
<nixoeen> khazali: C++ directory nadare!
<nixoeen> khazali: agar bekhayd Header ha ro bebinid, Nautilus ro baz mikonid, mirid tooye /usr/include va unja hameye header ha hastand
<khazali> nixoeen:  nautilus ro az koja bayad baz konam??/////
<nixoeen> khazali: az liste barname haye samte chap e safhe
<nixoeen> khazali: hamun barnameyi ke Home va Directory haye dige ro neshun mide
<khazali> nixoeen: akhe inja hamchin chizi nist???
<nixoeen> khazali: Baladid directory e Home ro baz konid?
<khazali> nixoeen: dar directory home man nautilus nist..
<nixoeen> khazali: Alan dar Home hastid?
<khazali> nixoeen:  bale
<nixoeen> khazali: un barnameyi ke dare Home e shoma ro behetun neshun mide esmesh Nautilus e :)
<khazali> nixoeen:  khob
<nixoeen> khazali: khob unja 2 directory mirid aghab tar, miresid be /
<nixoeen> khazali: toonestid inkar ro anjam bedid?
<khazali> nixoeen: na
<nixoeen> khazali: un samte chap too Listesh File System mibinid?
<khazali> nixoeen: bale
<nixoeen> khazali: roosh bezanid, bad berid too usr badesh ham too include
<khazali> nixoeen: bale kheily motshaker fahmidam
<khazali> nixoeen: bebakhshid dar inja che tur mitunim ke dar run kardane barname takhir ijad konim ta natayeje barname ra bebinim
<nixoeen> khazali: tooye Terminal?
<khazali> nixoeen:bale
<nixoeen> khazali: omooman niazi be in kar nadarid, chon vaghti terminal baz mikonid mitunid toosh scroll konid
<nixoeen> khazali: vali agar khastid, kafie akharesh ino benevisid: | more
<nixoeen> khazali: masalan: ls | more
<nixoeen> khazali: ya : ls | less
<khazali> nixoeen: ahkare dasture  g++ Desktop/.cpp?
<nixoeen> khazali: masalan
<nixoeen> khazali: g++ Desktop/test.cpp | more
<Paracode> salam kasi hast ?
<Paracode> man ye moshkeli daram
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-09
<_root_> salam
<_root_> چهاردهم کردن در مبحث آی پی یعنی چی؟
<_root_> kesi hast
<_root_> alooooooooooo
<_root_> holo
<_root_> albalo
<_root_> kesi nist
<_root_> ey baba
<_root_> in ham az ye kanale hamvatan
<_root_> hoshki tosh nis
<_root_> chera?
<BabakT> کسی سوال هم نداره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-10
<BabakT>  این شد. دوستان از نهار برگشتن.:)
<AndChat95744> salam dustan . kasi hast man ye soale mohem daram ?
<AndChat95744> man alan kubuntu ro ba win7 dual boot kardam vali hich ppa ei ro nemitunam add konam . tu net search kardam migoft baraye ye bug e ke mogheye dual boot shodan ba win7 in moshkel ezafe mishe
<AndChat95744> harchiam gashtam rahe hal peyda nakardam . kasi hast bedune chikar konam ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-11
<BabakT> سلام
<BabakT> کسی با نرم‌افزار linphone کار کرده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-12
<esmaeel> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
<esmaeel> یک مشکلی داشتم
<esmaeel> می خواستم وب سرور رو در اوبنتو دسکتاب را با دستور زیر نصب کنم که نشد.!
<esmaeel> sudo apt-get install apache2
<yottanami> esmaeel: Che errori mide ?
<esmaeel> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package apache2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'apache2' has no installation candidate
<esmaeel> UBUNTU ham ro VMWARE hastesh
<yottanami> esmaeel: ino aval bezan :
<yottanami> sudo apt-get update
<yottanami> va bad
<yottanami> sudo apt-get install apache2
<esmaeel> خیلی ممنون منتظرم اپدیت کنه مشکلی پیش اومد همینجا میپرسم با تشکر
<esmaeel>  Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<esmaeel> نمیشه همین apacheرو با دستور مستقیم دانلود کنه
<esmaeel> فقط اپاچی
<esmaeel> ?
<esmaeel> دوستان راه دیگه ای نیست ؟
<esmaeel> مشکل چیه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-13
<hs366> dar morede BackTrack/Kali va VM soal dashtam kasi mitoone komak kone ?
<hs366> built in wireless ro mikham active konam vali dochare moshkel shodam ... age kasi nazari dare mamnoon misham
<hs366> hello...heellloo....lloolll.... ........ eechhooo..echoo.. co co..... !!!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-14
<bardia1373> salam
<bardia1373> شش
<bardia1373> alo
<bardia1373> kasi nist
<bardia1373> ?
<BabakT> آزمایش
<hs366> kasi online hast inja ?
<BabakT> جانم؟
<madamin> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-15
<thuram> سلام
<thuram> کسی نیست
<thuram> من میخوام گرافیک nvidiaنصب کنم کمک
<thuram> تو سیستم من در سیستم ستینگ<دیتایل کارت گرافیکم رو اینتل زده در حالی که انویدیاست باید چیکار کنم برای نصب کارت گرافیکم؟
<thuram> آهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااای
<Alireza_> salam
<Alireza_> کسی نیست ؟
<amirsdream> salam
<amirsdream> chera inghad room iran shologhe?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-08
<Gsedigh> aghayoon yeki az shoma metoneh ye repository fork konedh az googlecode? ya zip filesh ro download-upload konh baray man?
<Gsedigh> mamnoon misham
<behdad222> Gsedigh: kodom?
<Gsedigh> behdad222: behdad khan hhttp://dactyl.googlecode.com/hg
<Gsedigh> in repository ro downloadesh koni bedi man mamnooneton mesham
<Gsedigh> bayad ye link download ya chizi shabihesh basheh
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, dishab ok nashodi?
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: nakhair
<Gsedigh> VPN mekhad
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, windows ei hasti?
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: khair
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, khob $ export HTTP_PROXY="x.x.x.x:yyyy" mizadi dige
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: hata shell vpn kar nadad. google mefahme ip haghigi nist
<MasterPiece> oon command et chi bood?
<MasterPiece> hg clone chi?
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: git clone (dastor clone repository git hast)
<MasterPiece> oon mercurial ei hast ke
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: hg clone dastor clone ya kopy repository mericurial hast
<MasterPiece> hg clone chi? :D
<Gsedigh> hg clone http://dactyl.googlecode.com/hg/ dactyl
<Gsedigh> in koleh dastoreh
<MasterPiece> dactyl.googlecode.com does not exist
<Gsedigh> toi har directory ejra besheh ye posheh be nameh dactyl mesazeh va mohtaviyat ro az googlecode migireh mirizeh toosh
<Gsedigh> wait
<Gsedigh> hg clone http://dactyl.googlecode.com/hg/ dactyl
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: ^^
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, koja berizam oonvaght!?!
<MasterPiece> chejuri bedamesh behet?!
<MasterPiece> mail na
<Gsedigh> wait
<MasterPiece> delam nemikhad jayee bashe ke hoviatam moshakhas beshe :D
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, http://bayanbox.ir/info/8278054062890929589/gsedighigh
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, be lucky :)
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, albate na gofte namand ke in channel jaye in sohbat nabood :D
<MasterPiece> shayad behtar mibood ke tooye #gnu-ir matrah koni ;) ( ke link shode be #technotux )
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: tashakor;
<behdad222> Gsedigh: dar hale daownloade
<behdad222> داتلود شد
<behdad222> ۴ مگ
<Gsedigh> farsi nemitonam bebinam
<Gsedigh> irssi toi terminal ba font fix farsi ro moraba neshon medeh
<behdad222> 16 meg shod alan ye ja apload mikonam
<Gsedigh> behdad222: mamnoon
<Gsedigh> harja basheh mohem nist
<Gsedigh> faghat va besheh
<behdad222> Gsedigh: https://mega.co.nz/#!wsEniKRI!4J-_xXzrOIWN4yml7MHZxT3cLoL9Zu3t1T2D_szb8xg
<behdad222> Gsedigh: ok?
<Gsedigh> behdad222: besyar mamnoon shoma.
<Gsedigh> zahmat keshidid
<Gsedigh> behdad222: faghat codesh ro ham bedid ta downloadesh konam
<behdad222> چیش رو بدم؟
<behdad222> Gsedigh: chish ro bedam?
<Gsedigh> behdad222: Enter decryption key
<Gsedigh> az man ye klid mekhad
<behdad222> ahan
<behdad222> link ro kamel copy com
<behdad222> key to link bad az ! hast
<Gsedigh> hala shod haha
<Gsedigh> dame shoma gharm
<Azitrex_> Gsedigh, az remote uploader ha ham mituni estefadeh koni ;)
<mohammad> salam
<Guest20553> ksi hast?///
<Gsedigh> kesi pentadactyl mekhad behesh bedam?
<Gsedigh> behdad222: ?
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: ?
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, chi hast?
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: az firefox estefadeh mikonid
<Gsedigh> ?
<MasterPiece> bale
<MasterPiece> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentadactyl
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: az vim chetor
<Gsedigh> firefoxeton ro ghavi mekoneh
<Gsedigh> mesal
<Gsedigh> mekhaid ye tab baz konid. t ro mizand bad type mekonid linketon ro bad <enter>
<MasterPiece> aha
<Gsedigh> metonid agheh linketon ro az jaee kopy kardid bejay type <shift>+<insert> bezanid
<MasterPiece> khob inke plugin esh hast
<MasterPiece> code.google.com/p/vimium-firefox/
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: vimium faghat dar had open kardan tab javab medeh
<Gsedigh> bayad baray browse (masalan vaght e upload) az mouse estefadeh konid
<Gsedigh> ba pentadactyl mouse mereh kenar.
<Gsedigh> az dishab ta hala masaleh in bod ke firefox 34 omadeh
<Gsedigh> va pentadactyl file jadid .xpi ro nadadeh hanooz
<MasterPiece> firefox 34 ke ye chand roozi hast oomade :D
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, inja channel e ubuntu-ir e
<Gsedigh> majbor shodam ke file source ro az shoma begiram va .xpi ro besazam az source
<MasterPiece> to #gnu-ir raje be ina sohbat kon :)
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: ok
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, vali tabrik :) khoob active hastin :)
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: ontori ke man mebinam vazifas. roh hamkari
<MasterPiece> "/join #gnu-ir, #technotux"
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, ^
<DSM> .
<Arshia> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-09
<meity> سلام
<n3vtelen> in nm-applet
<n3vtelen> napadid shode
<n3vtelen> vaghti az rah shell ham run mikonam
<n3vtelen> inaro minevise:
<n3vtelen> applet now removed from the notification area
<n3vtelen> applet now removed from the notification area
<n3vtelen> using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<n3vtelen> network-manager, network-manger-gnome ro reinstall kardam
<n3vtelen> purge ham kardam dobare install kardam bazam nm-applet neshoun dade
<n3vtelen> nemishe
<n3vtelen> http://dpaste.com/0NASDAD
<MasterPiece> dpkg-reconfigure PKG
<n3vtelen> logout konam?
<n3vtelen> ya niyazi nist
<MasterPiece> reboot
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-10
<aaaaa> سلام
<aaaaa> من میخوام ای پی مر رو تغیر بدم
<aaaaa> چیکار کنم
<aaaaa> ؟؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-11
<rubonto> سلام
<rubonto> :|
<sadsagfjg> salam,dustan ubuntu 13.04 dige suprot nemishe?
<eman_> salam
<eman_> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-12
<ebrahim> سلام به همه
<ebrahim> من تازه ابونتو نصب کردم
<ebrahim> کلا گیج شدم
<ebrahim> کسی هست کمکم کنه
<ebrahim> نبود کسی
<ali_> salam
<okey> سلام به دوستان
<okey> یه سوال داشتم
<okey> بچه منظور از اینکه به طرف میگن ادمین لینوکسه یعنی چی ؟
<Gsedigh> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,106312.0/topicseen.html
<v6rg> سلام به همه
<v6rg> اولین باره میام تو irc
<v6rg> میخوام ببینم چه جور چیزیه
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-13
<aafd> سلام
<aafd> میخواستم ببینم اوبونتو جدید رو میشه کنار ویندوز نصب کرد
<aafd> کسی میتونه در این خصوص کمکم کنه
<Gsedigh> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,106312.0/topicseen.html
<Ardalan> salam
<Ardalan> kesi nist ??!!!
<Ardalan> agha age kesi hast be man komak kone
<Ardalan> man to nasbe ubuntu gir kardam
<Ardalan> hello
<Ardalan> does anyone here?!!
<Ardalan> I need some help
<Ardalan> helppppppppppppppppp plz
<Ardalan> somebody help
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-07
<Majid> سلام
<Majid> سیستم عامل من روی وی ام ویر کرنل پنیک داده
<Majid> چیکار می تونم بکنم ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-08
<hasan> salam
<hasan> khobin?
<Guest58678> kasi hast?
<F_abd> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-10
<hamkalasi> سلام
<hamkalasi> خوبین؟
<hamkalasi> کسی می تونه جواب بده
<hamkalasi> ؟؟
<hamkalasi> سلام
<iraj> hamkalasi, hi
<hamkalsi> می خواستم بدونم ای ن اموزش ها برای یادگیری دوره lpic2چه تفاوتی با هم دارن
<hamkalsi> منظورم باید کدوم کار کنم و کدوم احتیاج نیستش
<hamkalsi> گواهینامه LPIC-2 آشنایی با سیستم استارت آپ و هسته لینوکس
<hamkalsi> مدیریت پیشرفته فایل در لینوکس (LPIC-2)
<hamkalsi> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین
<hamkalasi> سلام
<MasterPiece> hamkalasi, salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-11
<hmovaghari> hi
<hmovaghari> salam
<faroogh-kz> با سلام
<faroogh-kz> میبینم که طبق معمول هیچکی اینجا نیست
<faroogh-kz> یا اگر کسی هست حرف نمیزنه!
<mahdi_ja> salam
<hamed> سلام
<Guest39375> ببخشید یه سوال درباره سرور اوبونتو
<Guest39375> ؟؟
<Guest39375> کسی هستش کمکم کنه
<Guest39375> ؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-12
<dead_12> salam kasi mitone mano dar nasb frepple rahnamayi kone?
<keyhan> salam
<keyhan> debian nasb kardam alan wifi ro natoneste beshnase moghe nasb yani moghe nasb migofte frimware gom shode
<keyhan> moshkele badi ham ke tosh daram kart grafic ke resolotion khili kame
<keyhan> kart ro shenakhte
<keyhan> vali moghe bala omdan kernel fail mishe
<keyhan> :(
<keyhan> dostan ahyanan nemitonid komaki konid moshkele wireless ro hal konam
<iraj> keyhan, kernelo update kon shayad raf shod
<keyhan> kernel alan Linux Echo 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt11-1+deb8u3 (2015-08-04) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<keyhan> felan raftam makhzan ro gozashtam ro unstable
<keyhan> hodod 1Gb dare dowload mikone
<keyhan> roi labtop nasb kardam intori shod ba kabl shbake moshkel nadare
<keyhan> ghablesh ubuntu bdon moshkel bod hamin noskhe ro roi system khone nasb kardam bedone moshkel
<iraj> keyhan, kernbel 4.1 ro bezan bebin
<iraj> ya balatar
<keyhan> ro unstable kernel 4 dige
<iraj> doroste
<keyhan> badesh khodesh mishnase ya bayad dasti shenasond?
<iraj> keyhan,  fekr konam bayad module wireless ro peyda koni va load koni
<keyhan> chetori?
<keyhan> ba probe?
<iraj> keyhan, model laptopet chie?
<keyhan> intele
<keyhan> sabr kon ls begiram
<keyhan> 12:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<keyhan> 13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<iraj> keyhan, modprobe
<keyhan> chetori benevisam?
<keyhan> # modprobe -r iwlwifi ; modprobe iwlwifi?
<iraj> keyhan, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_drivers
<iraj> keyhan,  "modprobe -r"  module ro   pak mikone
<keyhan> https://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi
<iraj> keyhan, "insmod"  module ro ezafe mikone
<keyhan> dovomi faal mikone?
<iraj> keyhan, are
<iraj> keyhan, من خودم این مشکلو دارم
<iraj> keyhan, کرنل ور اپدیت کردم و ماژول هارو از توی ویکی نصب کردم
<keyhan> همین دستور که گذاشتم کافیه یا باید از اینسمد هم استفاده کنم
<iraj> یادم نیست دقیق چکار کردم
<iraj> keyhan,  وایفای افتاد بکار . اما هر یه مدت دیسکانکت می شه
<keyhan> چون نخواستم هی رو سسیستم سر سال سیستم عامل بریزم گفتم یبار دبیان نصب کنم خلاص
<iraj> باید از نوع کانکنت بشم. بعضی وقتا هم گلا از کار می افته باید ریبوت کنم
<keyhan> روی دبیان؟
<iraj> keyhan, آرچ
<iraj> مانجارو
<iraj> keyhan, lenovo thinkpad daram
<keyhan> ایول
<keyhan> درست شد
<keyhan> مانجارو که همه چیزش بروزه
<iraj> keyhan, kodum, madule ro load kardi alan?
<keyhan> بعد
<keyhan> اون دستورات که گذاشتم مدپروب
<iraj> keyhan, dis shodi
<keyhan> الان روی وایرلسم
<keyhan> # apt-get update && apt-get install firmware-iwlwifi
<iraj> keyhan, پیامت ناقص اومد
<keyhan> # modprobe -r iwlwifi ; modprobe iwlwifi
<keyhan> این دوتا خط رو انجام دادم
<keyhan> فریم‌ور وایرلس موقع نصب دبیان فیلد شد با این نصبش کردم
<keyhan> # apt-get update && apt-get install firmware-iwlwifi
<keyhan> و با مد پروب یبار غیرفعال و دوباره قعال کردمش
<keyhan> حالا مشکل گرافیک دارم
<keyhan> که نمیشناسه
<keyhan> یعنی دوتا مشکل داشتم یکی وایرلس که حل شد به لطف کمکت و الان مونده فقط گرافیک
<keyhan> موقع بالا اومدن دبیان میگه دی‌ار‌ام لود نمیشه
<iraj> گرافیکت چیه؟
<keyhan> amd 5650
<keyhan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M]
<iraj> keyhan,  man ino nasb daram;
<keyhan> https://wiki.debian.org/AtiHowTo این راهنما کمک میکنه
<keyhan> ؟
<iraj> keyhan, video-hybrid-intel-nouveao-bumblebee
<keyhan> مال انویدیاست که
<iraj> aree
<iraj> bebin jaygozin open sourcet chi hast
<keyhan> ؟
<keyhan> یعنی چطوری ببینم
<keyhan> خواستم اینو بزنم
<keyhan> # apt-get install firmware-linux-nonfree libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-ati
<keyhan> فکر کنم اینم مشکل همین فریم‌ور باشه
<keyhan> تست میکنم
<iraj> keyhan,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246301
<keyhan> این پاک کردن صورت مسئله نیست؟
<iraj> keyhan,  اول همون لینکی دبینی که دادی رو تست کن
<keyhan> بسیار خب
 * iraj goes to bed
<keyhan> خب مشکلات حل شد
<keyhan> چطور میشه دستوری رو گذاشت توی استارت اپ اجرا بشه هی توی ترمینال نزنیم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-12
<shangul> danialbehzadi, got experience in python?
<danialbehzadi> shangul: some
<shangul> danialbehzadi, #python-ir
<shangul> danialbehzadi, #technotux
<shangul> danialbehzadi, how do i use sasl with hexchat? all people on freenode know that i'm from Iran!
<danialbehzadi> shangul: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<shangul> it did not work for me
<shangul> does not*
<danialbehzadi> I don't know. I'm in a hurry now. I should go
<shangul> bye bye
<Guest27915> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-13
<Zamaan> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-14
<jimmkhn> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-15
<mmm_> کسی هست؟
<mmm_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-16
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<sss> sssss
<sss> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-17
<alabd14313> سلام !
<alabd14313> موافقید یه خبر خوش بشنوید ؟
<alabd14313> موافقید یه خبر خوش تو این عید بشنوید ؟
<alabd14313> عجیبه کسی عیدی نمیخواد!
<asdfdsa> salam
<sepehr> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-18
<prixy> Salam Be Hame
<saeidazm> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-11
<alocer> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-13
<mohsen_> g
<mohsen_> سلام
<mohsen_> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-17
<yunes> سلام کسی اینجا هست؟
<yunes> یک سوال فوری هست میخواهم بپرسم
<Sinam> سلام من اوبونتو نصب کردم ولی ظاهرا کارت صدا رو شناسایی نکرده
<Sinam> سیستمم کلا صدا نداره
<Sinam> توی Sound setting کلا کارت صدامو نشناخته
<Sinam> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<Sinam> اگه اینجا آفلاین شدم تو آیدی تلگرام بهم بیام بدید. ممنون
<Sinam> @sinameshkini
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-10
<sotti> سلام بچه ها
<sotti> گروه تلگرام ادرسش رو می خواستم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-15
<mmmm> Hello
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-16
<Ali_> Hi
<Erfan> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2019-12-13
<Ali> سلام
<Ali> سلام :)
<Ali> آقا اینجا کسی آنلاین هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-12-14
<king-hacker> salam
<king-hacker> rooze hamegi bekheir
<Kasra> سلام
<haghighi> سلام علیک
